# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Դեպրեսիա

## Rhayader

Քչերն են տարբերում այն վատ տրամադրությունից: Դժբախտաբար խիստ տարածված է ինտելեկտուալների մեջ: Ոչ ինտելեկտուալներն էլ իրենց համար դեպրեսսիա են հորինում, որ ինքնահաստատվեն: Տխուր է:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Համաձայն եմ։ :Sad:  
Փորձեմ ներկայացնել այս երևույթը իմ ընկալմամբ, ինչքանով որ զգացել եմ սեփական փորձից, ինչպես նաև ծանոթներիս ու մտերիմներիս փորձից։ Հնարավոր է, որ դրա մասնագիտական բացատրությունը այլ լինի, չգիտեմ, թեև որոշ բաներ կարդացել եմ դրա մասին, բայց, ինձ թվում է՝ նման երևույթների մասնագիտական բնորոշումները սպառիչ լինել չեն կարող... 

Կարելի է ասել, որ դեպրեսիան հաճախ կարող է նույնիսկ չնկատվել դրանով տառապող անձի կողմից, այսինքն՝ թաքնված շրջան է ունենում, մինչև որ որևէ լուրջ անհաջողություն կամ նման մի բան պատահի և ստիպի մարդուն միանգամից դուրս թափել երկար ժամանակ իր ներսում կուտակված բացասական լիցքերը։ Մարդը կարող է նույնիսկ տարիներով դեպրեսիայի մեջ լինել, բայց դրա մասին չիմանալ։ Իսկ մեր կողքին ապրող մարդկանց դեպրեսիայի մասին իմանալը հաճախ է՛լ ավելի դժվար է։ Մարդը կարող է ապրել իր բնական, սովորական կյանքով, ամեն օր անել այն ամենը, ինչ «պետք է», ուրախանալ, տխրել, մի խոսքով՝ «ապրել»։ Արտաքինից կարող է թվալ, որ նրա հետ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, քանի որ ոչ մի նկատելի վատ բան կարծես թե չկա... Բայց այդ ամենը լոկ պատրանք է. իրականում մարդն ապրում է զուտ մեխանիկորեն, առանց կյանքից հաճույք ստանալու, կյանքի բոլոր ուրախություններն իրականում նրա համար զուտ մակերեսային զգացողություններ են, իսկ իրականում նա պարզապես անտարբեր է այդ ամենի նկատմամբ։ Մարդու հոգում բուն դրած այդ անհարմարավետության զգացումը (դիսկոմֆորտ) երբեմն այնքան խորն է թաքնված լինում նրա ենթագիտակցության մեջ ու յնպես է արմատավորված լինում, որ նրան թվում է, թե նորմալը հենց դա է։ Թվում է, թե հենց սա է կյանքը, այսպես էլ պիտի լինի, քանի որ կյանքի իսկական բերկրանքն ու իսկական, լիարժեք զգացողությունները մարդու համար արդեն օտար են դարձած լինում։  

Ինձ թվում է, որ մեր կյանքի պայմանները (բոլոր առումներով, ոչ միայն տնտեսական) նպաստում են դեպրեսիայի առաջացմանը. ի վերջո, դեպրեսիան ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան կյանքի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրության, այսինքն՝ ապրելու ցանկության բացակայություն կամ, լավագույն դեպքում, դրա խիստ պակաս։ 
Էս ինչ շատ գրեցի...  :Blush:  


Հետաքրքիր կլինի տարբեր անդամներից լսել, թե որոնք են, իրենց կարծիքով,  դեպրեսիայի ամենատարածված պատճառները։  :Think:

----------

bari hoki (20.01.2010), յոգի (08.02.2010)

----------


## Arisol

Դե ի՞նչ ասեմ… Արդեն ասել եմ, որ Անահիտն արտահայտում է իմ մտքերը, այսպես ասած իմ գրագետ վերսիան է :LOL:   և ինձ մնում է միայն իր գրածների տակ ստորագրել :Hands Up:  
Ստորագրու՛մ եմ: :Wink:  
Իսկ դեպրեսսիայի պատճառներն ավելի ուշ կգրեմ:

----------


## Koms

իրոք տարածված երեվույթ է, երեւի բոլորս էլ "տառապել" ենք դրանով, եւ ոչ մեկ անգամ,  :Think:

----------


## Koroleva

դեպրեսիա…
հաճախ ինձ թվում է, որ մարդիկ ստեղծել են այդ հիմարությունը, որ կյանքը միապաղաղ չանցնի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իրոք տարածված երեվույթ է, երեւի բոլորս էլ "տառապել" ենք դրանով, եւ ոչ մեկ անգամ,


Աստված չանի… դեպրեսիային էդպես մի աչքով մի՛ նայեք, այն շատ լուրջ հիվանդություն է: Հաճախ դեպրեսիայով տառապողը ստիպված է լինում ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում հակադեպրեսանտներ ընդունել: Հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ, հետո կգրեմ, թե ինչպես տրամադրության սովորական անկումը տարբերել դեպրեսիայից:

----------

GriFFin (25.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աստված չանի… դեպրեսիային էդպես մի աչքով մի՛ նայեք, այն շատ լուրջ հիվանդություն է: Հաճախ դեպրեսիայով տառապողը ստիպված է լինում ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում հակադեպրեսանտներ ընդունել: Հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ, հետո կգրեմ, թե ինչպես տրամադրության սովորական անկումը տարբերել դեպրեսիայից:


Ճիշտն ասած, ինձ համար մի տեսակ ծիծաղելի է հնչում, որ դեպրեսիայի նման լուրջ հիվանդությունը կարելի է բուժել դեղերի (հակադեպրեսանտների) միջոցով։ Դրանով գուցե կարելի է բթացնել դեպրեսիան, այսինքն՝ պատրանք ստեղծել, իբր այն գոյություն չունի, իսկ բուժել՝ կներեք, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ հավատա, որ կարելի է։ Դրա համար կյանքի պայմաններն ու հանգամանքներն է պետք փոխել, ինչպես նաև՝ որոշ չափով մտածելակերպը, եթե անհրաժեշտ է, նկատի ունեմ, եթե այն խանգարում է նորմալ գոյատևմանը։ 

Ընդհանրապես դեղերին չեմ հավատում, իսկ հոգեկան խնդիրների դեպքում՝ առավել ևս։ Եվ ընդհանրապես ցանկացած խնդիր, այդ դեպքում և դեպրեսիան, լուծելու համար նախ պետք է պատճառը գտնել, ուսումնասիրել և փորձել վերացնել, ոչ թե հետևանքը, որովհետև եթե պատճառը մնում է, ինչքան ուզում ես հետևանքը վերացրու, միևնույն է, նորից է առաջանալու... :Think:

----------

յոգի (08.02.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած, ինձ համար մի տեսակ ծիծաղելի է հնչում, որ դեպրեսիայի նման լուրջ հիվանդությունը կարելի է բուժել դեղերի (հակադեպրեսանտների) միջոցով։


Չեմ զարմանում: Դու միշտ էլ թյուր կարծիք ես ունեցել դեղերի մասին:



> Դրանով գուցե կարելի է բթացնել դեպրեսիան, այսինքն՝ պատրանք ստեղծել, իբր այն գոյություն չունի, իսկ բուժել՝ կներեք, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ հավատա, որ կարելի է։


Ի տարբերություն մյուս հոգեկան խանգարումների, դեպրեսիան չի բթացվում, այլ վերացվում է, և մարդու աշխատունակությունը լիովին վերականգնվում է:



> Դրա համար կյանքի պայմաններն ու հանգամանքներն է պետք փոխել, ինչպես նաև՝ որոշ չափով մտածելակերպը, եթե անհրաժեշտ է, նկատի ունեմ, եթե այն խանգարում է նորմալ գոյատևմանը։


Դա արդեն նշանակություն չունի:



> Եվ ընդհանրապես ցանկացած խնդիր, այդ դեպքում և դեպրեսիան, լուծելու համար նախ պետք է պատճառը գտնել, ուսումնասիրել և փորձել վերացնել, ոչ թե հետևանքը, որովհետև եթե պատճառը մնում է, ինչքան ուզում ես հետևանքը վերացրու, միևնույն է, նորից է առաջանալու...


Երևում է, որ վատ ես պատկերացնում պատճառահետևանքային կապերը բժշկության մեջ: Հաճախ պատճառը վերացնելով հետևանքը չի վերանում, ավելին՝ կարող են շարունակվել առաջացած ախտաբանական փոփոխությունները: Ստեղծվում է արատավոր օղակ, երբ պատճառը դառնում է հետևանք, հետևանքը՝ պատճառ: Դեպրեսիան դրա վառ օրինակներից է, միայն այստեղ պարզ չէ, թե որն է առաջացման սկզբնապատճառը և որը հետևանքը. հոգեկան ապրումնե՞րը, թե՞ գլխուղեղում որոշակի նյարդամիջնորդանյութերի պակասը: Դրա համար դեպրեսիայի բուժման լավագույն տարբերակը հոգեբանական օգնության (մասնագետի, ոչ թե ծանոթ-բարեկամի) ճիշտ զուգակցումն է հակադեպրեսանտներով: Եթե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է կատարվում (հակադեպրեսանտները տրվում են ճիշտ դեղաչափերով և ճիշտ ժամանակին, հոգեբանական օգնությունը նույնպես ճիշտ է կատարվում), ապա սովորաբար ժամանակի ընթացքում այն մարում է, եթե ոչ՝ կարող է նույնիսկ խորանալ:

----------

GriFFin (25.05.2014)

----------


## Koms

դ-իան կարող է նաեւ ընդամենը մեկ , կամ երկու-երեք օր տեւի, անպայման չի դ-իայի` որպես երկարատեւ հիվանդության առկայությունը,

----------


## Մասսագետ

Է՜, ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե դա  ի՞նչ զգացում ա: Կարա ինձ մեկը ասի, թե ինչ ա լինում դրա ժամանակ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Է՜, ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե դա  ի՞նչ զգացում ա: Կարա ինձ մեկը ասի, թե ինչ ա լինում դրա ժամանակ:


Իմ առաջին գրառումը էս թեմայում որ կարդայիր, կիմանայիր։ :Wink:

----------


## Viki

Լավ մի հարց տամ: Իսկ ի?նչ եք կարծում, եթ մարդը դառնում է միանգամից սառը, անտարբեր (խոսքս մի մարդու մասին է, որը միշտ եղել է կենսուրախ, եռանդով լի...) և շատ հաճախ ցրված (ասեմ, որ հոգնածությունից չէ) և մոլորված, դա կարո?ղ  է ծնվել դեպրեսիայից հետո և այդ դեպքում, ինչպե?ս  օգնել:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Իմ առաջին գրառումը էս թեմայում որ կարդայիր, կիմանայիր։


Չէ կարդացել եմ, բայց մեկ ա էդտեղ էլ գրած չի, թե ինչ ա լինում դեպրեսաիայի ժամանակ: Նկատի ունեմ դեպրեսաիան ո՞նց տարբերես սովորական վիճակից: Ենթադրենք գրիպի ժամանակ փռշտում ես, իսկ դեպրեսսիայի ժամանակ ի՞նչ ես անում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ կարդացել եմ, բայց մեկ ա էդտեղ էլ գրած չի, թե ինչ ա լինում դեպրեսաիայի ժամանակ: Նկատի ունեմ դեպրեսաիան ո՞նց տարբերես սովորական վիճակից: Ենթադրենք գրիպի ժամանակ փռշտում ես, իսկ դեպրեսսիայի ժամանակ ի՞նչ ես անում:


Դե, հստակ բնորոշում տալը դժվար է, որովհետև ախտանիշները արտաքինից համարյա չեն դրսևորվում, բայց դեպրեսիան ընդհանուր առմամբ, կարելի է բնորոշել որպես կյանքի նկատմամբ անտարբերություն, հետաքրքրության բացակայություն, հոգումդ տիրող դատարկության զգացողություն, բայց, նորից եմ ասում, դա նկատելը երբեմն դժվար է լինում, պարզապես ժամանակ առ ժամանակ այդ վիճակը սրվում է, երբեմն այն աստիճանի, որ մարդու ապրելը չի գալիս, և այդ ժամանակ է, որ մարդն իսկապես սկսում է գիտակցել, որ դեպրեսիայի մեջ է, այսինքն՝ սկսում է լիովին զգալ այդ վիճակը... :Sad:

----------


## Riddle

> Դե, հստակ բնորոշում տալը դժվար է, որովհետև ախտանիշները արտաքինից համարյա չեն դրսևորվում, բայց դեպրեսիան ընդհանուր առմամբ, կարելի է բնորոշել որպես կյանքի նկատմամբ անտարբերություն, հետաքրքրության բացակայություն, հոգումդ տիրող դատարկության զգացողություն, բայց, նորից եմ ասում, դա նկատելը երբեմն դժվար է լինում, պարզապես ժամանակ առ ժամանակ այդ վիճակը սրվում է, երբեմն այն աստիճանի, որ մարդու ապրելը չի գալիս, և այդ ժամանակ է, որ մարդն իսկապես սկսում է գիտակցել, որ դեպրեսիայի մեջ է, այսինքն՝ սկսում է լիովին զգալ այդ վիճակը...


Ուրեմն ես երկու ժամը մեկ դեպրեսիայի մեջ եմ: :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դ-իան կարող է նաեւ ընդամենը մեկ , կամ երկու-երեք օր տեւի, անպայման չի դ-իայի` որպես երկարատեւ հիվանդության առկայությունը,


դա դեպրեսիա չէ



> Դե, հստակ բնորոշում տալը դժվար է, որովհետև ախտանիշները արտաքինից համարյա չեն դրսևորվում, բայց դեպրեսիան ընդհանուր առմամբ, կարելի է բնորոշել որպես կյանքի նկատմամբ անտարբերություն, հետաքրքրության բացակայություն, հոգումդ տիրող դատարկության զգացողություն, բայց, նորից եմ ասում, դա նկատելը երբեմն դժվար է լինում, պարզապես ժամանակ առ ժամանակ այդ վիճակը սրվում է, երբեմն այն աստիճանի, որ մարդու ապրելը չի գալիս, և այդ ժամանակ է, որ մարդն իսկապես սկսում է գիտակցել, որ դեպրեսիայի մեջ է, այսինքն՝ սկսում է լիովին զգալ այդ վիճակը...


Ավելի կարճ ու հստակ. տրամադրության անկում, մտածողության դանդաղեցում և հոգեշարժական արգելակում: Եվ այս ամենը պետք է բավական երկար տևի, որ դեպրեսիա համարվի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ավելի կարճ ու հստակ. տրամադրության անկում, մտածողության դանդաղեցում և հոգեշարժական արգելակում: Եվ այս ամենը պետք է բավական երկար տևի, որ դեպրեսիա համարվի:


Իսկ հոգեշարժական արգելակումը ո՞րն է... :Blush:

----------


## Kristin

> Լավ մի հարց տամ: Իսկ ի?նչ եք կարծում, եթ մարդը դառնում է միանգամից սառը, անտարբեր (խոսքս մի մարդու մասին է, որը միշտ եղել է կենսուրախ, եռանդով լի...) և շատ հաճախ ցրված (ասեմ, որ հոգնածությունից չէ) և մոլորված, դա կարո?ղ  է ծնվել դեպրեսիայից հետո և այդ դեպքում, ինչպե?ս  օգնել:


հա Վիկի ջան նախ ասեմ որ հնարավոր է դրանից սկսվի ու խորանա իրա մոտ :Sad:  
ոնց՞ օգնենք մարդկանց ետ վիճակից հանելու .....նամանավանդ մեր սիրելի մարդկանց... եթե իրա հետ մոտ ես աշխատի շատ շփվես  :Smile:   ու լավ խորհուրդներ տաս և հույսով մնանք որ կտեսնես փոփոխություններ    :Wink:   :Ok:  չհանձնվես

----------


## Artgeo

Լավ, էդ ամեն ինչը լավ, բայց ո՞նց դուրս գալ դեպրեսիայից

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Լավ, էդ ամեն ինչը լավ, բայց ո՞նց դուրս գալ դեպրեսիայից


Ամենալավ տարբերակներից է փոխել առօրյան՝ նոր զբաղմունք գտնել ( սպորտ, արվեստ, պար, աշխատանք...), նոր շրջապատ, նոր հոգսեր ...ճանապարհորդության գնալ: Դա կօգնի մի քիչ շեղվել ամենօրյա մտածմունքներից ու նոր լիցքեր կհաղորդի 
Եվ իհարկե հարազատների, մտերիմների ուշադրությունն ու հոգեբանական օգնությունը շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ավելի կարճ ու հստակ. տրամադրության անկում, մտածողության դանդաղեցում և հոգեշարժական արգելակում: Եվ այս ամենը պետք է բավական երկար տևի, որ դեպրեսիա համարվի:


 :Shok:  Կյանքում չէի պատկերացնի, որ ինձ էդքան լավ ես ճանաչում… :Think:  
 :Blush:   :Love:

----------


## Մանոն

Այս հարցն ինձ հատկապես սկսեց հետաքրքրել, երբ կարդացի Պաոլո Կոելիոյի «Վերոնիկան որոշում է մեռնել» հոգեվերլուծական ստեղծագործությունը: Նրա հերոսները զանազան պատճառներով դեպրեսիայի մեջ հայտնված մարդիկ են, որոնցից մեկն անգամ որոշում է ինքնասպան լինել: Հետաքրքիր է հեղինակի գտած լուծումը (իհարկե մեկ այլ պերսոնաժի միջոցով), որը թույլ չտվեց հերոսուհուն գործել մտադրությունն  ու օգնեց նրան դուրս բերել այդ հոգեվիճակից: Բայց հիմա ես չեմ ուզում սևեռել ուշադրությունն այդ ստեղծագործության վրա, այլ ուզում եմ լսել Ձեր իմացածը *դեպրեսիա* կոչվածի մասին: Այն մասին, թե.....ինչպիսի՞ մարդիկ կարող են ընկնել դեպրեսիայի մեջ, ի՞նչը կարող է պատճառ հանդիսանալ կամ նպաստել դրան, ի՞նչ ուղիներ կարելի է առաջարկել այն մարդկանց, ովքեր հայտնվել են նման հոգեվիճակում:

----------


## Lethal Sweetness

Էհ դեպրեսիան մի հատ մեծ անդունդ է... ծանոթներիցս մեկն է եղել այդ դրության մեջ, որի համար շատ դժվար էր հոգ տանել... կողքիններն էլ անընդհատ սարսափի մեջ էին, որ հանկարծ ինքնասպանություն կգործի: Շատ ահավոր է....  :Sad:

----------


## impression

> Էհ դեպրեսիան մի հատ մեծ անդունդ է... ծանոթներիցս մեկն է եղել այդ դրության մեջ, որի համար շատ դժվար էր հոգ տանել... կողքիններն էլ անընդհատ սարսափի մեջ էին, որ հանկարծ ինքնասպանություն կգործի: Շատ ահավոր է....


Դեպրեսիան ահավոր հոգեվիճակ է, ինքս զգացել եմ դա, բավականին երկար տևեց, սակայն ինքնասպանության մասին միտք էլ չեմ ունեցել: Երևի դա նաև կախված է մարդու բնավորությունից: Ուղղակի ահավոր անտարբեր էի դարձել շրջապատի ու կյանքի հանդեպ…

----------


## Wisper

> Դեպրեսիան ահավոր հոգեվիճակ է, ինքս զգացել եմ դա, բավականին երկար տևեց, սակայն ինքնասպանության մասին միտք էլ չեմ ունեցել: Երևի դա նաև կախված է մարդու բնավորությունից: Ուղղակի ահավոր անտարբեր էի դարձել շրջապատի ու կյանքի հանդեպ…


Կներես որ հարցնում եմ բայց եթե կարող ես ասա խնդրում եմ թե օրինակի համար քո մոտ ինչիցա առաջացէլ դեպրեսիա:  :Think:

----------


## impression

> Կներես որ հարցնում եմ բայց եթե կարող ես ասա խնդրում եմ թե օրինակի համար քո մոտ ինչիցա առաջացէլ դեպրեսիա:


Դա վաղուց էր, անցել է արդեն, հուսով եմ էլ չի կրկնվի, իսկ պատճառը… հիշել չեմ ուզում…

----------


## Lady Raindance

Իսկ երբ զգում ես, որ ընկնում ես... Երբ չես ուզում երջանիկ լինել, ոչ, չես ուզում լինել ընդհանրապես, մրսում ես անընդհատ ու վախենում նայել մարդկանց աչքերի մեջ... Երբ երեկոյան կողմ էպիլեպսիայի մեղմ տեսակը հիշեցնող նոպաներ ես ունենում, իսկ կեսօրին՝ անկառավարելի վայրենի ուրախության կամ կատաղում ես, սկսում բորբոքվել ամեն մանրուքից... Վիրավորում ես մարդկանց առանց պատճառի...
Ու այդպես տարիներ, փոքրիկ ընդմիջումներով:
Ետ ես նայում, տեսնում ես ճակատագրական 2002 թիվը, երբ հոգեբանական ցնցումից ջերմությունդ բարձրացավ մինչև 39 աստիճան ու մի ամիս չիջավ: Տեսնում ես, թե ինչ ես կորցրել, ու չես ափսոսում: Որովհետև հիմա արդեն ոչինչ նշանակություն չունի քո համար: Պետք է քնել: Այնքան, մինչև անցնի ցավը, որ ինքդ քեզնից թաքցրել ես:
Դեպրեսսիան ու ապատիան փախուստ են:

----------


## Apsara

Այսօր երիտասարդության շրջանում տարածված ընկճվածության հիմնական պատճառը պետք է համարել իդեալների բացակայությունը: Կյանքն անիմաստ է թվում երիտասարդներին, որոնք կամ սարսափած ենաշխարհում առկա դաժան մրցակցությունից, կամ կապված են կործանարար խթանիչներին: Նրանց ներշմչանք է անհրաժեշտ: Հենց հոգևորությունն էլ հանդիսանում է այդ ներշնչանքը:
Ընկճվածությունը վրա է հասնում, երբ պայքարի ձգտում չկա: Ագրեսիան ընկճվածության հակաթույնն է: Ընկճվածությունը եռանդի բացակայությունն է, իսկ զայրույթը և ագրեսիան հանդիսանում են եռանդի կծիկներ:
Երբ ընկճված եք, մի դիմեք հաբերի օգնությանը, պարզապես պայքարեք հանուն ինչ-որ մի գործի:
Եթե ագրեսիան հատում է որոշակի սահման, այն կրկին ձեզ կվերադարձնի ընկճվածության: 
Իմաստուն են նրանք, ովքեր չեն տրվում ոչ ագրեսիային, ոչ ընկճվածությանը:

----------


## Apsara

Համարյա ամեն ինչ թույլ մարդուն գցում է դեպրեսիվ վիճակի մեջ: Այո այո, հաճախ մարդ ինքն գտնվելով դեպրեսիայի մեջ, չի գիտակցում դա, իսկ այդ ընթացքում աշխարհը թվում է գորշ, բոլորը թշնամի են դառնում, ամեն ինչ դեպի տխրություն ու արցունքներ են տանում: Բայց դեպրոսիայից դուրս գալու համար շատ կարևոր է *գիտակցել*, որ դա ուղղակի վիճակ է, որը նույնպես կանցնի, եթե ձեր մեջ ուժ գտնեք ու հետևեք ձեր վիճակին այնպես ինչպես կողքից մի դիտորդ, ապա այն կանցնի բավականին արագ: Չնայած հենց միայն գիտակցելը շաատ է օգնում:
Ես այս վերջերս գիտակցաբար ինձ թույլ տվեցի ընկնել դեպրեսիոն վիճակի մեջ, իսկ հիմա գիտակցելով ագրեսիվ եմ :Smile: , կամ գուցե ագրեսիվացա, նոր հետո գիտակցեցի, որ ագրեսիվ եմ դարձել, բայց գիտակցելն ու ագրեսիվության ինչպես նաև դեպրոսիայի նահանջելը կատարվեց միաժամանակ: :Ok:

----------


## Second Chance

> ինչպիսի՞ մարդիկ կարող են ընկնել դեպրեսիայի մեջ, ի՞նչը կարող է պատճառ հանդիսանալ կամ նպաստել դրան, ի՞նչ ուղիներ կարելի է առաջարկել այն մարդկանց, ովքեր հայտնվել են նման հոգեվիճակում:


Մարդիկ  հիմնականում  դեպրեսիայի  մեջ  են  ընկնում  մերժված  լինելու  պատճառով-  դա  շատ  թունավոր  զգացում  է,  որն  անընդհատ  ստիպում  է  մարդուն  չնդունված  զգալ,անպետքական  կամ, որ  իրենց  չեն  գնահատել  պարզապես....
Ամենալավ  ձևը, որով  կարելի  է  օգնել  դեպրեսիայի  մեջ  ընկած  մարդուն  այն  է  որ օգնեք մարդն  իրեն  *սիրված*,  *ընդունված*  և  *պետքական * զգա, կարծում  եմ  յուրաքանչյուր  դեպրեսիայի  մեջ  ընկած  մարդուն  անհրաժեշտ  բաներն  են....
Պատճառները  կարող  են  շատ  տարբեր  լինել(թվալ)...բայց  բուն  պատճառը  կարծում ե մ  սիրո  կարիքն  է(մնացած ամենինչ դրանից  է  սկսվում) , որովհետև  դա  ամեն մարդու  ամենաբնական  և  ամենագլխավոր  կարիքն  է :Wink: 

Դրա  համար  եթե  ցանկանում  էք  օգնել  էդպիսի  վիճակում  հայտնաված  մարդկանց  փորձեք  պարզապես  լրացնել  այդ  կարիքը :Smile:  սերն  ամենաուժեղ  դեղն  ու  օգնականնն  է...

----------


## dvgray

> Պատճառները  կարող  են  շատ  տարբեր  լինել(թվալ)...բայց  բուն  պատճառը  կարծում ե մ  սիրո  կարիքն  է(մնացած ամենինչ դրանից  է  սկսվում) , որովհետև  դա  ամեն մարդու  ամենաբնական  և  ամենագլխավոր  կարիքն  է


Համաձայն չեմ:
Մարդը սիրուց բացի նաև շատ այլ կարիքներ ունի :Wink: :

Օրինակ համապատասխան աշխատանքի  կարիք, որը հաճախ շատ ավելին է լինում մարդու համար, քան համապատասխան սիրո  կարիքը: 

Իմ մոտ էլ պարբերաբար լինում են դեպրեսիվ վիճակներ: Դա հետևում է նրան, երբ վերջացնում եմ հերթական պրոեկտը: Դրան հաջորդում է մի տեսակ դատարկության զգացում, որից "ագրեսիվ"- ազարտնի սովորական հուն վերադառնում եմ միայն հաջորդ պրոեկտի թափ ստանալուց հետո:

Իսկական արվեստագետների մոտ էլ սովորաբար լինում են դեպրեսիվ վիճակներ, որոնք ամեն մեկի մոտ ունի ուրույն սկզբնապատճառը ու վերացման ձևերը: Մեծ արվեստագետների /և ընդհաբրապես մեծ մարդկանց/ հետ առաջին հերթին էս պատճառով է, որ համատեղ կյանքը հաճախ դառնում է անտանելի:

----------


## Second Chance

> Համաձայն չեմ:
> Մարդը սիրուց բացի նաև շատ այլ կարիքներ ունի:
> 
> Օրինակ համապատասխան աշխատանքի  կարիք, որը հաճախ շատ ավելին է լինում մարդու համար, քան համապատասխան սիրո  կարիքը: 
> 
> :


Ես  համաձայն  եմ,  որ  մարդը  բացի  սիրուց  ուրիշ  կարիքներ  էլ  ունի :Smile: 
Բայց  չեմ  կարծում,  որ  դրանց  բացակայության դեպքուն  նա  խորանա  դեպրեսիայի  մեջ  ինչպես,  որ  իմ ասած  դեպքում...
ասենք  եթե  չունի  լավ  աշխատանք  ու  դրա պատճառով   իրեն  չեն  ընդունում  կամ  համապատասխան  ձևով  չեն  գնահատում....իհարկե  կնեղվի  ու դեպրեսիայի  մեջ  էլ  կընկնի  քո  կարծիքով  երևի  ավելի  շատ  աշխատանքի , իսկ  իմ ՝  ավելի  շատ չգնահատվելու  կամ  չնդունվելու :Wink: ....
  Ես  այն  կարծիքին  եմ, որ  եթե  մարդու  կյանքում  թեկուզ  ինչ  ինչ  անհաջողություններ  լինեն,  ապա  համապատասխան  քաջալերանքն  ու  սերը  անպայման  կօգնեն  նրան  խուսափել այդ  "դեպրեսիա " կոչեցիալից   հավատալ ու  առաջ  քայլել  կրկին :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

Համաձայն եմ երկուսիդ հետ էլ. կարծում եմ երկուսդ էլ ճիշտ եք ուղղակի խոսում եք դեպրեսիայի առաջացման տարբեր պատճառների մասին. մեկդ աշխատանքի ու ինքնաիրականացման պահանջի մասին, մյուսդ սիրված և հասկացված (ընդունված) լինելու պահանջի մասին, որոնց չբավարարման դեպքում հնարավոր է մարդ ընկնի դեպրեսիվ վիճակի մեջ:

----------


## Աբելյան

իսկ դեպրեսսիայի հետևանքները ի՞նչ են լինում

----------


## Adam

Ասածս կարողա տարօրինակ թվա, բայց սարսափ ֆիլմերը ահավոր ձևով թեթևացնում են դեպրեսիան և կարելի նաև ասել, որ հանում են: Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում: Մենակ իմ մոտ չի եղել, շատերն են ասում:

----------


## Dayana

> Ասածս կարողա տարօրինակ թվա, բայց սարսափ ֆիլմերը ահավոր ձևով թեթևացնում են դեպրեսիան և կարելի նաև ասել, որ հանում են: Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում: Մենակ իմ մոտ չի եղել, շատերն են ասում:


Իսկ իմ մոտ հաստատ հակառակ ազդեցություն ունեն ։ Զզվում եմ սարսափ ֆիլմերից /սիրահարներ կներեք/ ու եթե ստիպված նայում եմ , մի քանի ամիս "խելքս գլուխս չի գալիս "  :Wacko:   :Sclerosis: :

----------


## Script

Ես անձամբ ընկել եմ դեպրեսիայի մեջ մի 3 տարի առաջ, պատճառը էն էր, որ մի օր հասկացա, որ էլ չեմ սիրում իմ միակ սիրելիին ու բաժանվեցինք,ես ընկա դեպրեսիայի մեջ, անգամ ինքնասպանության մասին եմ մտածել,մեջս ահավոր դատարկություն էր, ատում էի ինձ, շրջապատս,ատում էի էն,որ ապրում եմ, ամեն օր զզվանքով էի արթնանում ու դժվարությամբ քնում:Միակ պատասխանը ,որ տալիս էի համարյա բորոր հարցերին կամ չգիտեմն էր ,կամ մեկա:Էդպես շարունակվեց մոտ մի տարի, ընթացքում ընկերուհիներս, մամաս, քույրիկս օգնեցին ինձ  ու նորից սկսեցի իմ կյանքի մեջ իմաստ գտնել, նրանց օգնությունը կայանում էր նրանում,որ համբերատար տանում էին իմ բոլոր հիմարությունները ու էդ ժամանակ ատելի դարձած բնավորությունս:Կարծում եմ իմ սխալը կայանում էր նրանում ,որ կյանքիս իմաստ դարձրել էի ինչ-որ մեկին, ամեն ինչ նրա հետ էի կապել ու երբ ինքը արդեն չկար ամեն ինչ քանդվեց ու փշուր-փշուր եղավ:

----------


## Script

Հա ու մի բան էլ հիշեցի --- в депрессию попадают постепенно и внезапно :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ավելի կարճ ու հստակ. տրամադրության անկում, մտածողության դանդաղեցում և հոգեշարժական արգելակում: Եվ այս ամենը պետք է բավական երկար տևի, որ դեպրեսիա համարվի:


հոգեշարժական արգելակումը չգիտեմ, բայց մնացած 3-ը ինձ համապատասխանում են
ասա թե ըտեղ ինչ մեծ բան կա, որ տենց հպարտ-հպարտ էլ հայտարարում ես

----------


## Դեկադա

Ամեն  ցավի  դեղ  կա,  եթե  հայտնի  է  նրա  պատճառը:
Նախ  պետք  է  պարզել  դեպրեսիայի  պատճառը՝ֆիզիկական  է  , թե  հոգեկան:  Եթե  առաջինն  է, այսինքն  Բ6  Պիրիդօքսին  վիտամինի  պակաս, գուցեև  հակադեպրեսանտների  օգնությամբ  բուժվի, իսկ  հոգեկան  դեպրեսիայի  դեպքում  , կարծում  եմ  պետք  է  առաջին   հերթին  ինքդ  քեզ  բուժես:  Ֆրեյդը  ասում էր.  դեպրեսիայի  մեջ  չեն  գցում,  դեպրեսիայի  մեջ  ընկնում  են:Ուստի  եթե  հոգեկան  պաշտպանիչ  շերտդ  բարձր  է, չես  ընկնի  դեպրեսիայի  մեջ: :Love:

----------


## Աբելյան

> իսկ  հոգեկան  դեպրեսիայի  դեպքում  , կարծում  եմ  պետք  է  առաջին   հերթին  ինքդ  քեզ  բուժես:


ոնց կարա մարդը հոգեկան դեպրեսիայի դեպքում ինքն իրան բուժի  :Shok:

----------


## Մանե

Անտարբերություն, սառնություն, հաճախ նաև դաժանություն…
Միշտ մտածել եմ, որ մարդ կարող է իրեն կառավարել ու չընկներ դեպրեսիայի մեջ, բայց զգում եմ,որ ոչ…
Մեջս ահավոր իրարամերժ  զգացմունքներ են կուտակվել՝ սեր, նողկանք, կարոտ, ատելություն, սառնություն… Ու երևի դրա պատճառով էլ ընկնում եմ դեպրեսիայի մեջ, ու հետո դժվար եմ դուրս գալիս էդ վիճակիս :Blush: 
Էդ պահերին նենց եմ ուզում անեմ, որ բոլորը ինձ ատեն,չխոսան հետս,ու մեկ էլ հետո դրանից եմ վատանում :Sad:   Ուզում եմ կոպտեմ ու կոպտվեմ/լօլ/; Ամեն ինչ ահավոր վատ ա թվում, ուզում ես,որ ծնված չլինեիր… Ուզում եմ լացեմ,լացեմ ու չհանգստանամ, երևի բացասական էներգիաս եմ դուրս հանում :Xeloq: 
էհ,եսիմ, իմ մոտ էդ ա դեպրեսիա ասվածը :Sad:

----------


## Erevan

Հարց?
Հնարավոր է արդյոք, դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալ ինքնուրույն, բացարձակապես առանց արտաքին միջամտության;
Ինձ հետեքրքիր է հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից: Հոգեբանները դա հնարավոր են համարում, եթե այո ապա ինչ հվանականությամբ;

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հնարավոր է արդյոք, դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալ ինքնուրույն, բացարձակապես առանց արտաքին միջամտության;
> Ինձ հետեքրքիր է հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից: Հոգեբանները դա հնարավոր են համարում, եթե այո ապա ինչ հվանականությամբ;


Բժշկական տեսանկյունից ասում եմ, որ հնարավոր է. բժշկության մեջ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է:



> հոգեշարժական արգելակումը չգիտեմ, բայց մնացած 3-ը ինձ համապատասխանում են


Պետք չէ շտապել եզրակացություններ անել: Կարևոր է հիշել, որ ախտորոշողը մենք չենք: «Դեպրեսիա» ախտորոշում դնելու իրավունք միայն բժիշկներն ունեն, մեկ էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հոգեբանները:

Ես մի անգամ բժիշկ ուսանողների համար սեմինար էի պատրաստել, բայց մուտքն ազատ էր. այլ բուհերի ուսանողներ նույնպես կային: Ես զգացի, թե որքան մեծ սխալ եմ արել, որ թույլ եմ տվել, որ ոչ բժիշկներ ներկա գտնվեն: Երբ ես թվարկեցի ախտորոշման չափանիշները (այսինքն՝ նշաններ, որոնցից մի քանիսի առկայության դեպքում միայն պետք է դնել «դեպրեսիա» ախտորոշում), բոլորը սկսեցին իրենց վրա վերցնել, չնայած հստակեցված էր թե՛ ախտանիշի մանրամասները, թե՛ տևողությունը և այլն: Հետո էլ երբ անցա նրան, թե դեպրեսիան ինչ հետևանքներ կարող է թողնել մնացած օրգանների վրա, ոչ բժիշկները խառնվել էին իրար. կարծում էին, թե էսօր-վաղը ինֆարկտ են ստանալու: 

Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ հասարակ վատ տրամադրությունը դեռ դեպրեսիա չէ: Դեպրեսիան լուրջ հիվանդություն է, որը բուժման կարիք ունի: Ի դեպ, ես խիստ դեմ եմ դեղորայքային բուժմանը, քանի որ դրանք ընդամենը ժամանակավորապես վերացնում են ախտանիշները: Ավելի ճիշտ եմ համարում բուժման մնացած մեթոդները (ռեժիմի փոխում, պսիխոթերապիա և այլն):

----------


## GevSky

> ոնց կարա մարդը հոգեկան դեպրեսիայի դեպքում ինքն իրան բուժի


Ներշնչիր քեզ միշտ որ դու ուժեղ ես, և կարողես ինքդ դեմ ելնել դեպրեսիաին, իսկ դեպրեսիաի ժամանակ հիշիր դրա մասին և կզգաս որ ինքդ քեզ ապացուցելու բան ունես

----------


## Մանե

> Անտարբերություն, սառնություն, հաճախ նաև դաժանություն…
> Միշտ մտածել եմ, որ մարդ կարող է իրեն կառավարել ու չընկներ դեպրեսիայի մեջ, բայց զգում եմ,որ ոչ…
> Մեջս ահավոր իրարամերժ  զգացմունքներ են կուտակվել՝ սեր, նողկանք, կարոտ, ատելություն, սառնություն… Ու երևի դրա պատճառով էլ ընկնում եմ դեպրեսիայի մեջ, ու հետո դժվար եմ դուրս գալիս էդ վիճակիս
> Էդ պահերին նենց եմ ուզում անեմ, որ բոլորը ինձ ատեն,չխոսան հետս,ու մեկ էլ հետո դրանից եմ վատանում  Ուզում եմ կոպտեմ ու կոպտվեմ/լօլ/; Ամեն ինչ ահավոր վատ ա թվում, ուզում ես,որ ծնված չլինեիր… Ուզում եմ լացեմ,լացեմ ու չհանգստանամ, երևի բացասական էներգիաս եմ դուրս հանում
> էհ,եսիմ, իմ մոտ էդ ա դեպրեսիա ասվածը


Հիմա մոտս էդ վիճակն ա,դե պատկերացրեք  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Եթե մազոխիստ ես, ապա դեպրեսիայից ավելի ցավալի ու տանջալի բան չկա:
Իսկ եթե մազոխիստ չես, վտանգավոր հետևանքներ կարող է թողնել մարդու հոգեբանության վրա՝ հոգեկան ստրես և այլն:

Մի խոսքով լավ բան չի:

----------


## Dayana

Դեպրեսիայից կամ հայերեն ասած ընկճախտից խուսափելու միակ մեթոդը երբեկ բացարձակ երջանիկ չզգալն է  :Sad:  երբ դու դեռ ինչ-որ բանի պակաս ունես, ոչինչ քեզ չի սպառնում, բայց երբ քեզ բացարձակ երջանիկ ես զգում ու էդ երջանկությունդ վայելում ես մարմնիդ բոլոր բջիբներով, հայտնվում է մեկն ով թիկունքից հարվածում է իր հիմար քմծիծաղով կամ տափակ հումորով, և դեպրեսիան պատրաստ է  :Sad:  
Մնում է գտնել այդ երջանկության պահերին ամբողջությամբ բջիբները չթուլացնելու  գաղտնիքը  :Xeloq:

----------


## impression

Այսինքն ամեն կերպ խուսափել երջանկությունի՞ց  :Smile: 
Ինքս շատ դեպրեսիվ լինելով՝ միշտ խելագարի պես վազում եմ ցանկացած երջանիկ վայրկյանի հետևից, անգամ եթե ստույգ գիտեմ՝ հետո դեպրեսվելու եմ... 
մազոխի՞զմ  :Smile:

----------


## Bulbul

Դեռ չգիտեմ ինչ է դեպրեսիան, Աստված տա չիմանամ, բայց գրականությունից կարդացել եմ, որ դեպրեսիան և սթրեսը առաջանում են ներկա պահի սիտուացիան սխալ ընկալելու հետևանքով, այսինքն երբ մարդ չի սպասում ու չի կարողանում ընդունի հենց այս պահին կատարվող երևույթը, ինքնստինքյան  այդ էմոցիան մարդւ ներսում դառնում է կծիկ՝ առաջացնելով դեպրեսիա՝ սթրես՝ հիվանդություն՝ ոչ առողջ ապրելակերպ :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_Քաղցր կերեք, հատկապես շատ շոկոլադ… օգնում ա դեպրեսիայից ավելի շուտ դուրս գալ…_

----------


## Bulbul

> _Քաղցր կերեք, հատկապես շատ շոկոլադ… օգնում ա դեպրեսիայից ավելի շուտ դուրս գալ…_


սխալ ես, եթե նմանատիպ գրականույուն շատ կարդաիր կիմանայիր, որ կան մարդկանց 4 կառուցվածքներ, և օրինակ դրնցից VATA կառուցվածքի տեր մարդկանց համար դեպրեսիայի ժամանակ քաղցր ուտելը հավասար է էլ ավելի խորը դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնել, այսինքն նույնիսկ երբ նմանատիպ կառուցվածքի մարդը սկսում է քաղցր ուտել, դա նշան է որ ակտիվանում է նրա VATA-ն ու նա դա պիտի կանխի:

Մարդ իր մեջ պիտի բալանս ունենա, եթե հետաքրքրեց ապա կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն տեղեկություններ բերել  այս կառուցվածքների մասին :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մարդ իր մեջ պիտի բալանս ունենա, եթե հետաքրքրեց ապա կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն տեղեկություններ բերել  այս կառուցվածքների մասին


Հետաքրքրեց, սպասում եմ մանրամասներին:  :Smile: 

Իսկ իմ համար դեպրեսիաները սովորական բան են դարձել: Կյանքս նմանվել է սև գծի, որի վրա մեկ մեկ սպիտակ զոլեր են հայտնվում  :Shout:

----------


## Bulbul

> Հետաքրքրեց, սպասում եմ մանրամասներին: 
> 
> Իսկ իմ համար դեպրեսիաները սովորական բան են դարձել: Կյանքս նմանվել է սև գծի, որի վրա մեկ մեկ սպիտակ զոլեր են հայտնվում


Անպայման մոտակա օրերս կճարեմ կտեղադրեմ, վատ է որ ռուսերեն չեմ կարա, ոնց հասկացա արգելվում է, բայց թարքման չեմ, հմմ, կուղարկեմ էլ փոստիտ :Smile: 


հա մեկ էլ փորձիր դալտոնիկ դառնալ ու կյանքը կդառնա մի սպիտակ գիծ, որի վրա մեկ մեկ սև զոլեր են երևում :Think:  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

> սխալ ես, եթե նմանատիպ գրականույուն շատ կարդաիր կիմանայիր, որ կան մարդկանց 4 կառուցվածքներ, և օրինակ դրնցից VATA կառուցվածքի տեր մարդկանց համար դեպրեսիայի ժամանակ քաղցր ուտելը հավասար է էլ ավելի խորը դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնել, այսինքն նույնիսկ երբ նմանատիպ կառուցվածքի մարդը սկսում է քաղցր ուտել, դա նշան է որ ակտիվանում է նրա VATA-ն ու նա դա պիտի կանխի:
> 
> Մարդ իր մեջ պիտի բալանս ունենա, եթե հետաքրքրեց ապա կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն տեղեկություններ բերել  այս կառուցվածքների մասին


_
Հենց նմանատիպ գրականություն կարդացել եմ, դրա ահմար էլ ասում եմ… ինձանից չեմ հորինել… 

Ասեմ` ես ինչ գիտեմ…
Շոկոլադի մեջ կա այսպես կոչված «երջանկացուցիչ»… ապացուցված է, որ մեր սիրտը շոկոլադ ուզում է ավելի շատ այն պահերին, երբ դեպրեսիվ ենք, քան երբ որ երջանկացած… խոսքը գնում է ոչ քաղցրակերների մասին…
իսկ քաղցրակերները ավելի հաճախ շոկոլադ ուտում են երբ երջանիկ են զգում… 

չեմ բացառում, որ Դուք էլ ուրիշ տեղեկություններ կունենաք… ինձ հետաքրքրեց… կսպասեմ_ 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Անպայման մոտակա օրերս կճարեմ կտեղադրեմ, վատ է որ ռուսերեն չեմ կարա, ոնց հասկացա արգելվում է, բայց թարքման չեմ, հմմ, կուղարկեմ էլ փոստիտ
> 
> հա մեկ էլ փորձիր դալտոնիկ դառնալ ու կյանքը կդառնա մի սպիտակ գիծ, որի վրա մեկ մեկ սև զոլեր են երևում


_եթե ուզում եք. ուղարկեք ինձ, ես կթարգմանեմ…հետո հայերեն տարբերակը ինքներդ կտեղադրեք այստեղ…  եթե իհարկե չափից դուրս տերմիններով չլինի… թե չէ լավ չեմ կարողանա թարգմանել…_

----------


## Սեմի

Իրինա ԼԻՊՈՎԵՑ	        Դեպրեսիայի ճնշումը	

Մեր բառապաշարում «դեպրեսիա» բառը հայտնվել է ոչ այնքան վաղուց, բայց հասցրել է դառնալ ամենանորաձև ինքնախտորոշումը: Չե՞նք ուզում աշխատել` դեպրեսիա է: Ամուսինը հոգնեցրե՞լ է, երեխաներն են նյարդայնացնո՞ւմ` դեպրեսիա է: Երազում ենք հեռուստացույցը ջարդել և արտագաղթել Անտարկտիդա` նույն դեպրեսիան է: Բառը խամրել է, իմաստը` խեղաթյուրվել, և հիմա միանգամայն որոշակի ախտորոշման փոխարեն ունենք ոչ այնքան հաջողված պատրվակ:

Իրականում դեպրեսիան հոգեկան խանգարում է, ինքնուրույն հիվանդություն կամ հոգեկան լուրջ հիվանդությունների ախտանիշ` շիզոֆրենիայից մինչև գինեմոլություն: Վկայակոչելով մեր դեպրեսիայն` մենք, իհարկե, պատրաստ չենք մեզ հիվանդ համարել: Եվ մեծամասամբ այդպիսին չենք, քանի որ տառապում ենք ոչ թե իրական դեպրեսիայով (կամ մեծ, ինչպես անվանում են բժիշկները), այլ ընկնում ենք նման վիճակների մեջ, որոնք կարող են առաջանալ ամենատարբեր առիթներով: Ընդհանուր առմամբ դա մարդու հոգեկան աշխարհի արձագանքն է սթրեսին` մերձավորի կորստին, սիրելի մարդուց բաժանվելուն, հղիությանը կամ ծննդաբերությանն առնչվող ապրումներին և այլն: Իրական դեպրեսիայից այդ վիճակը տարբերվում է նրանով, որ վատ տրամադրությունը, անհանգստությունը, հուզվածությունն անցողիկ երևույթներ են: Տեսնենք, թե մենք էլ ինչն ենք դեպրեսիա անվանում:
Եղանակային
Անցողիկ երևույթ է, որն իրական դեպրեսիայի հետ առնչություն չունի, ավելի ճիշտ է աշնանային մելամաղձոտությունն անվանել եղանակային աֆեկտիվ խանգարում: Ահա պատկերը` անընդհատ քնել ես ուզում, գրեթե միշտ` ուտել (ձգում են հատկապես քաղցրն ու խմորեղենը), անգամ ամենասովորական գործի համար ուժ ու ցանկություն չունես, նույնիսկ փոքր հոգսը հունից հանում է: Մի խոսքով աշխարհը վատն է, ընկերները չեն ուրախացնում, ցանկանում ես մինչև գարուն քուն մտնել... Բժիշկների կարծիքով այդ ամենի մեղավորն արևի լույսի պակասն է և դրանով պայմանավորված` օրվա կենսառիթմների խանգարումը: Վիճակը թեթևացնելու համար օգտագործվում է նաև լուսաբուժությունը, բայց որպես կանոն` եղանակային դեպրեսիայի տհաճությունները մոռացվում են գարնան առաջին օրերի հետ:
Հետծննդաբերական
Անպատճառ` արցունքներ, հուսահատություն, անհանգստություն, անտարբերություն երեխայի նկատմամբ, նաև` գրգռվածություն. այս ամենը կարող է կնոջը համակել թե ծննդաբերությունից 5-7 օր անց, թե ավելի ուշ` մի քանի շաբաթից, նույնիսկ` ամսից հետո և կոչվել հետծննդաբերական դեպրեսիա: Մայրերի 15%-ն է այն զգացել, ինչպես ասում են` սեփական կաշվի վրա: Պատճառները շատ են` հորմոնային փոփոխությունները, հոգեբանական անպատրաստությունը նոր դերին, հոգնածությունը, մտերիմների անուշադրությունը: Առավել հաճախ` հետծննդաբերական դեպրեսիան ինքն իրեն անցնում է, բայց պատահում են ծանր դեպքեր, երբ գործը հասնում է ինքնասպանության. այս իրավիճակում, իհարկե, անհրաժեշտ է մասնագետի օգնությունը:
Քրոնիկական հոգնածության ախտանիշ (ՔՀԱ)
Բժիշկները վիճում են` արդյոք այս հիվանդությունն ինքնուրո՞ւյն է, թե ախտանիշների ամբողջություն, որը վկայում է վարակիչ հիվանդության առկայության մասին: ՔՀԱին բնորոշ են չանցնող հոգնածությունը, թուլությունը, քնկոտությունը, տրամադրության կտրուկ փոփոխությունը, տենդային վիճակը: Մարդիկ սրանք հաճախ համարում են դեպրեսիա:
Կլիմաքսային
Բացի կլիմաքսին բնորոշ ախտանիշներից (ջերմության հոսքեր, քրտնարտադրություն, գլխացավ, սրտի արագ բաբախում)` կանայք տառապում են լալկանությամբ, իրենց զգում են բոլորից անտեսված, սկսում են վախենալ մահից, դառնում են կասկածամիտ, կորցնում հետաքրքրությունն իրենց և շրջապատի նկատմամբ, սակայն միաժամանակ` ցանկասիրությունն ավելանում է: Սրանք կլիմաքսային դեպրեսիայի դասական ախտանիշներ են: Որքան այն վառ է արտահայտվում` այնքան կինը դժվար է տանում կլիմաքսը: Ի դեպ նման մի բան էլ զգում են տղամարդիկ, ովքեր նույնպես 50-60 տարեկանում տառապում են կլիմաքսով:

ի դեպ
Բուժվել` չսպասելով ինքնասպանության
Եթե չեք կարողանում հաղթահարել անհանգստությունը, իսկ անելանելիության զգացումն ու հուսահատությունը խանգարում են ապրել նախկինի պես...
Եթե կարոտն ստիպում է մտածել մահվան մասին, իսկ ինքնասպանության վերաբերյալ մտքերն այնքան էլ զառանցական չեն թվում...
Եթե դուք մեկ գերաշխույժ եք, մեկ էլ ընկնում եք ընդարմացման մեջ և հուսահատորեն արգելակվում...
Եթե թվում է` միտքը բթանում է...
Եթե զգում եք, որ զրույցներում ինքներդ ձեզ անընդհատ վիրավորում և մեղադրում եք բոլոր մեղքերում...
Եթե թվում է, որ ձեր կյանքում ոչ մի լավ բան վաղուց չի եղել...
Եթե երազում մղձավանջներ եք տեսնում...
Եթե մերձավորները բողոքում են, որ անսիրտ եք դարձել...
Եթե սիրտն անհանգստացնում է, առաջանում են փորկապություն, ցավեր փորի և սրտի շրջանում, խախտվում է քունը, կորչում ախորժակը և սեռական ցանկությունը, եթե վաղուց դիմում եք բժշկի, բայց ոչ մի հստակ բան ձեզ չեն ասում...
Չի կարելի այս ամենը վերագրել աշնանային մելամաղձոտությանը և կյանքում առաջացած սև շրջանին: Պետք է դիմել հոգեթերապևտին կամ հոգեբանին: Սա ամենևին չի նշանակում, թե ձեզ պետք է հոգեբուժարան տանեն, բայց մասնագետի օգնությունն այնուամենայնիվ հարկավոր է` դեպրեսիայից փախչելով չես ազատվի, լողով չես փրկվի, արձակուրդում չես կորցնի, իսկ օղին միայն կբարդացնի վիճակը: Որքան խորացել է դեպրեսիան` այնքան բժշկի համար դժվար է այդ վիճակը հաղթահարելը: Իսկ այդ վիճակում մնալը վտանգավոր է` հիվանդների 10%-ը վերջիվերջո որոշում է ինքնասպանություն գործել. սա է դեպրեսիայի գլխավոր վտանգը:
Բարեբախտաբար այն բուժելի է: Հիվանդների հստակ թիվը դժվար է նշել, համարվում է, որ դա եվրոպական երկրների բնակիչների մոտ 20%-ն է: Դեպրեսիայի առիթով բժշկի դիմածների 80%-ը բուժվում է:/www.sobesednik.am/

p.s. “Գիշերային կյանք՚”
Ամեն չորեքշաբթի, 00:00-ից 02:40 ՖՄ 103.5 ռադիոալիքով

Գիշերային կյանք՚ ծրագրի ընթացքում ունկնդիրը կարող է և ասմունք լսել, և հարստացնել իր ինտելեկտուալ պաշարը տարբեր հոգեբանական դիտարկումներով: ՙԻնչու՚ էջը բացահայտում է կին-տղամարդ հարաբերությունների ամենգողտրիկ կողմերը, իրավիճակներ, որոնց մասին հաճախ բարձրաձայն չեն խոսում:“Հարցուպատասխան” շարքում ունկդիրներին ամենից հուզող հարցերին պատասխանում են հոգեբանները: Սեր և երջանկություն, անցյալի մոռացում, ամուսնություն և սեքս, ինքնագնահատականի բարձրացում: Բոլոր այս խնդիրների վերաբերյալ տրվում են գործնական խորհուրդներ:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Լսել եմ, որ դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու համար երկու օր ու գիշեր պետք է արթուն մնալ, նաև շատ օգնում է նկարչությունը, բայց ամեն դեպքում ամենալավ բժիշկը դա ժամանակն է: :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Դեպրեսիան պերսպեկտիվայի բացակայությունն է կամ այն չտեսնելը :

----------


## Lady SDF

Հաճախ բանականության և զգացմունքների բախման արդյունքում է մարդ հայտնվում ստրեսային կամ դեպրեսիոն վիճակում ... այս 2-ի սրված աններդաշնակցությունը մոլորեցնում է մարդուն և նա հայտնվում է անօգնական վիճակում ... կարծես ամբողջովին կորցնում է իր կյանքի կառավարումը: 

(Նաև նշեմ որ դեպրեսիա տերմինը ունի 2 իմաստ - բժշկական դիագնոզը և առօրյա օգտագործվողը, որը պարզապես ծայրահեղ ընկճված վիճակն է):

Ծայրահեղ փոփոխությունների դեպքում նույնպես մարդիք հաճախ հայտնվում են դեպրեսիոն վիճակում (կապ չունի դա լավ թե վատ փոփոխություն է): Նույն հաջողությամբ անսպասելի սնանկացողը կամ լոտո շահողը կարող են դեպրեսիայի զոհ դառնալ:

Միապաղաղության դեպքում նույնպես կարելի է հայտնվել դեպրեսիոն վիճակում (ինչպես Վերոնիկան Կոելոյի վեպում): Նորից, անզորության (կամ անօգնական լինելու)զգացողությունը կործանարար դեր է ունենում:

Ըստ իս, դեպրիսայից խուսափելու համար պետք է աշխատել ներդաշնակցություն պահպանել հոգու, մտքի և մարմնի միջև: 

Հարկավոր է հայտնաբերել զբաղմունքներ որոնք հաճույք են պատճառում անձին և ամեն օր գոնե մի 30 րոպե հատկացնել դրան: 

Շատ կարևոր է ժամանակ առ ժամանակ (գոնե տարին 1 անգամ) գնալ ինչ որ տեղ հանգստանալու:

Իսկ եթե արդեն հայտնվել եք դեպրեսիայի «մեջ» ... հիշեք -
         ինչպես գրել է ակումբցիներից մեկը «կանցնի, սա էլ կանցնի» ...  :Wink:  և ինչպես երգում էր *Արձագանքը* «և վաղն ամեն ինչ կսկսվի նորից»

----------


## Սելավի

Յուրաքանչյուր  մարդ  էլ    իր  կյանքի  ընթացքում  պիտի  հանդիպի  դեպրեսիային,  սակայն  բոլորին  չի  բախտ վիճակաված  զգալ  դեպրեսիան  ու  տեսնել  նրան  իր  ամբողջ  գեղեցկությամբ:  Դա  շատ  կարևոր  և  ուսուցողական  կյանքի    դասերից  մեկն    է, այնպես  որ  առանց  խառնվելու  ողջունեք  ձեր  դեպրեսիային  ու  սիրեք  նրան,  նա  ձեզ  հրաշալի  իմաստություն    է   բերում,  աշխատեք  ուղիղ  նայեք  այդ  դեպրեսիայի  «աչքերի»  մեջ  առանց  վախենալու  և  ասեք  որ  դուք  իրան  սիրում  եք  ու  կզգաք  համ  փոփոխությունը  համ  էլ  ձեր  ստացած  իմաստությունը:
Թանկագին  ակումբցիներ  կուզենաի  բացատրել  դեպրեսիայի  օգտակար  լինելը,  սակայն  մի  նախադասությամբ  ասեմ,  ինչպես  վախը  այնպես  էլ  դեպրեսիան  քողարկված  միջոցներ  են  որոնք  գալիս  են    տիեզերքից՝  մարդկության  համար,  որպեսզի  մարդկանց  մեջ  սերը  ավելի  շատացնեն:  Սրանք  սիրո  դասերի  հետ  ուղիղ  կապ  ունեն  ու  տիեզերական  հումորներ  են,  որի  սերտելուց  հետո  ձեր  մեջ   կնկատեք  մեծ  փոփոխություն  ու  իմաստություն:   
Այնպես  որ  սիրով  դիմավորեք  ու  վայելեք    ձեր  հասանելիք  դեպրեսիան, դա  ձեզ  պետք  է  այնքան՝  որքան     թթվածինը:  Դուք  ինքներդ  եք   հասել  այդ  բարձրությանը,  ուրեմ  ուրախացեք  որ  արժանացել  եք  այդ  հրաշալի    դասին:  
Կան  մարդիկ  որոնք  կարոտում  են  իրենց  դեպրեսիային  սակայն  էլ  չեն  ունենում,  որովհետև  սերտել  են  այդ  դասը  իրենց  ժամանակին  ու  այլևս  անհնար  է  որ  նորից  հանդիպեն  այդ  հրաշալի  ու  խորիմաստ,  իմաստությամբ  լի  դասին:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իմ կողմից խիստ հարգված ու սիրված տխրաթախիծ ակումբցինե՛ր, խնդրում եմ լուն պառավոզ մի՛ սարքեք: Հերիք չէ՝ ամեն երրորդը պարբերաբար սկսում է տվայտվել՝ «Վաաաա՜*դ* եմ, դեպրեսիիիի՜վ եմ», հիմա էլ դալուկների ու վա*դ*երի մասին առանձին թեմա է ակտիվացել: Մի՛ շփոթեք սովորական տխրությունը դեպրեսիայի հետ: Բոլորն էլ երբեմն-երբեմն տխուր լինում են, բոլորն էլ անտրամադիր օրեր են ունեցել, բայց դրանք հո դեպրեսիա չե՞ն: Իսկական դեպրեսիան, Աստված չանի, մի օր որ գա, խեղճ հիվանդը երանի է տալու իր տրտմավա*դ* օրերին: Ուրեմն՝ իսկական դեպրեսիան որոշելու մի շարք տեստեր կան, բայց գոնե հետևյալ շարադրանքը կարելի է ճիշտ համարել. դեպրեսիան տևում է գոնե 15 օր և որպես դեպրեսիա ախտորոշվելու համար պետք է ուղեկցվի նաև այս նշաններից գոնե երեքով՝ քաշի փոփոխություն, քնի հետ կապված խնդիրներ, անբացատրելի հոգնածություն, կենտրոնացման դժվարություններ, մռայլ, սևեռուն մտքեր: Ինչպես նաև՝ օրվա բնականոն ընթացքի խաթարում: Ամեն դեպքում՝ դեպրեսիան ձեզ համար մեղրով տորթ չէ, այն լուրջ, երբեմն՝ քրոնիկական *հոգեկան* հիվանդություն է, որ հաճախ կարող է հասցնել ֆիզիկական հաշմանդամության: Այնպես որ, թանկագի՛ն մռայլներ ու անտրամադիրներ, մելամաղձոտներ ու վշտահարներ, տխրաբույրներ ու անմխիթարներ, շուտ գետնից վերցրեք ձեր կախ ընկած քիթը, վերգտեք դեմքի գույներն ու վազքով մա՛րշ դեպի մոտակա կիոթատրոն՝ կոմեդիա դիտելու: Հետո լա՜վ, համով բաներ կերեք, լա՜վ, սիրելի ընկերների հետ զրուցեք ու մոռացե՛ք էդ անտեր դեպրեսիան: Չկա՛ տենց բան: Դուք հո հոգեկան (կապովի) հիվանդ չե՞ք: Մի քիչ տխուր եք, բան է, եղել է, կանցնի: Թե չէ՝ ո՛ր թեման մտնում ես՝ սիրատոչոր հեծեծանք է ու աղեկտուր ողբ, որ գրառումը կարդում ես՝ սուիցիդալ նոտաներով շաղախված գորշ, մռայլ, թռչնի գրիպով հիվանդ իննսունութ տարեկան կաթվածահար դիաբետիկին հատուկ մտքեր են: Թարգե՛ք, ժողովու՛րդ, թարգե՛ք: Հիշե՛ք, որ դեպրեսիան ոչ թե ակումբներում են բուժում, այլ Սևանում կամ Նորքում տեղակայված համապատասխան հաստատություններում: Իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչ դեպրեսիա չէ, այլ վառ երևակայություն:

----------

Askalaf (22.10.2009), Quyr Qery (30.09.2016), Հարդ (12.02.2010), Որմիզդուխտ (19.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (19.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Հայկօ ջան մի քիչ գույները շատ խտացված չէ՞ր  :Wink:  տերմինակոխ ես արել  :Wink:  Բայց լավն էր, իսկապես ակումբում ոչ դեպրեսիա են բուժում, ոչ էլ ՝հակառակը  :Wink:

----------


## ars83

> Հայկօ ջան մի քիչ գույները շատ խտացված չէ՞ր  տերմինակոխ ես արել


Տերմիններ չեն, Դայ, մասնագիտական զեղում է  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Տերմիններ չեն, Դայ, մասնագիտական զեղում է


հա էդ խուճուճություինց մի քիչ գլուխս պտտվեց, դժվարությամբ մտքի թելը բռնեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Դեպրեսիան սպանում է ամեն մի ստեղծագործականը ու առաջընթացայինը... Չպետք է դրան տրվել, թե չէ կամաց-կամաց մարդը կսկսի... քայքայվել :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

> ի դեպ
> Բուժվել` չսպասելով ինքնասպանության
> Եթե չեք կարողանում հաղթահարել անհանգստությունը, իսկ անելանելիության զգացումն ու հուսահատությունը խանգարում են ապրել նախկինի պես...
> Եթե կարոտն ստիպում է մտածել մահվան մասին, իսկ ինքնասպանության վերաբերյալ մտքերն այնքան էլ զառանցական չեն թվում...
> Եթե դուք մեկ գերաշխույժ եք, մեկ էլ ընկնում եք ընդարմացման մեջ և հուսահատորեն արգելակվում...
> Եթե թվում է` միտքը բթանում է...
> Եթե զգում եք, որ զրույցներում ինքներդ ձեզ անընդհատ վիրավորում և մեղադրում եք բոլոր մեղքերում...
> Եթե թվում է, որ ձեր կյանքում ոչ մի լավ բան վաղուց չի եղել...
> Եթե երազում մղձավանջներ եք տեսնում...
> ...


իսկ եթե էդ ամեն ինչի պատճառներն էլ էն հայտնի...

----------


## comet

Չգիտեմ նմանատիպ թեմա կար, թե չէ, ամեն դեպքում աչքիս չընկավ:
Ինչ միջոցներ կան դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու? 
Վերջերս հատուկ իմ համար բացահայտել եմ, որ լավագույն միջոցը տաք ցնցուղի տակ լաց լինելն է...
Ակումբի հոգեբանները ինչ կասեն?

----------


## Ձայնալար

Պատճառը հենց որ հասկանում եմ, անցնում ա:

----------


## cold skin

Բախ եմ լսում կամ Մոցարտ  "Ռեքվիեմ"
Մի միջոց էլ կա, բայց դե ամաչում եմ ասեմ, ահավոր կլինի ձեր համար: Ես էդ ձևով եմ հաղթահարում:  :Blush:

----------


## comet

> Բախ եմ լսում կամ Մոցարտ  "Ռեքվիեմ"
> Մի միջոց էլ կա, բայց դե ամաչում եմ ասեմ, ահավոր կլինի ձեր համար: Ես էդ ձևով եմ հաղթահարում:


Դու էլ ՊՄ արա :Wink:  :Blush:

----------


## impression

չէ, ինչի... հետաքրքիր ա, ոչ մի ՊՄ, ա-սա, ա-սա
ես էլ մի միջոց գիտեմ, բայց չեմ ասի, շատ... հմմմմ... ջրիկ ա, չէ? Գալ  :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> չէ, ինչի... հետաքրքիր ա, ոչ մի ՊՄ, ա-սա, ա-սա
> ես էլ մի միջոց գիտեմ, բայց չեմ ասի, շատ... հմմմմ... ջրիկ ա, չէ? Գալ


Լիլ...ջրիկը կապ չունի..էֆեկտը բա, էֆեկտը~~ :LOL:

----------


## impression

ահա, ինքնավստահություն, ջերմություն, լիքը ավելորդ ծանրությունից ազատում  :Smile:  լրիվ լուրջ

----------


## Ֆրեյա

1. Մնալ մենակ, ոչ ոքի հետ չխոսել, բոլորից հանգստնալ, վերաիմաստավորվել  :Smile: 
2. Սիրահարվել
3. Ուրախ երաժշտություն լսել, ընկերների հետ տեղ գնալ, ուրախանալ, քիչ մտածել 
4. Եթե առաջին երեքը անհնար են, ....
թու.... մինչև գրում էի ամենակարևորը մոռացա
Հիշեմ կավելացնեմ  :LOL:   :Tongue:

----------


## Apsara

Ըստ իս Դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու միջոցներ չկան, եթե ճահիճում ես հայտնվել կարաս մենակ քեզ համոզես, որ չնկատես որ դւ ճահիճում ես, բոլոր նշված մեթոդները միայն ինքնախաբեության բուն հարցից ինքնաշեղման միջոցներ են, իսկ դեպրեսիան շաաաատ լուրջ բանա, եթե ընկար դուրս գալ չկա, մի փոքր հիշեցում այդ մասին, կամ մի տխուր լուր ու դու նորից նույն ճահիճում ես

----------


## Սամվել

Հա դե մի 5-6 շիշ գարեջուր.. ու մի 5-6 ժամո ամեն ինչի մասին երաշավորած մոռանում ես  :Drinks:

----------

Tyler (05.02.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չգիտեմ նմանատիպ թեմա կար, թե չէ, ամեն դեպքում աչքիս չընկավ:
> Ինչ միջոցներ կան դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու? 
> *Վերջերս հատուկ իմ համար բացահայտել եմ, որ լավագույն միջոցը տաք ցնցուղի տակ լաց լինելն է...*
> Ակումբի հոգեբանները ինչ կասեն?


Սառը ցնցուղի դեպքում արդյունքն ավելի լավը կլինի, կարծում եմ:  :LOL: 
Զբաղվում ես սիրածդ աշխատանքով: Դժվար է սկզբում, բայց հունի մեջ ես մտնում և ամեն ինչ մոռանում: :Wink:

----------

Apsara (23.01.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ամենաճիշտը դեպրեսիայի մեջ չընկնելն ա: Ես հենց տենց էլ անում եմ: Որ գլուխս պատին խբեմ, հո իրավիճակը չե՞մ կարգավորի:

----------

Ներսես_AM (23.01.2009)

----------


## Selene

*Մոդերատորական: «Դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու միջոցներ» թեման միացվել է բաժնում արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունեցող «Դեպրեսիա» թեմային: Հետագա քննարկումները շարունակում ենք այստեղ: Հիշեցնեմ ևս մեկ անգամ, որ նոր թեմա բացելիս  օգտվեք որոնման համակարգից՝ համոզվելու համար, որ չկա նմանատիպ թեմա:*

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հիշեցի....  :LOL: 
Ամենալավը դեպրեսիայից օգնում է մեծ պրոբլեմներ ունենալը, մարդ որ պրոբլեմ է ունենում, ուղեղն ավելի արագ է աշխատում, իսկ որ չի ունենում, սկսում  է պրոբլեմներ հնարել   :Tongue:  անիմաստ
այնպես որ, կարևոր գործերով զբաղվեք և մի հնարեք անիմաստ պրոբեմներ ձեր գլխին
Ամեն ինչ լավ է  :Wink:   :Love:

----------

Tig (23.10.2009), Tyler (05.02.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Բժիշկ չեմ, դրա համար էլ հասկանալի լեզվով եմ արտահայտվումմ :Smile: 
Եթե դեպրեսիան շատ է զարգանում, գալիս է այնպիսի փուլ, որ առանց մասնագետի անհնար է դառնում դրանից դուրս գալը, ուստի կարիք է առաջանում բժշկի դիմելու։

Իսկ եթե այդ աստիճանի չի, բան չունեմ ասելու, որովհետև ինչ կարող էի ասել արդեն ասվել է։ 

PS: Նկատել եմ, որ վերջին տարիներին դեպրեսիա բառը շատ սխալ է օգտագործվում. երբ մարդ ինչ որ պրոբլեմից անտրամադիր է, հաճախ ասում են, թե դեպրեսիա է տանում։  Բայց եթե դեպրեսիա բառը որոնում տանք Ինտերնետում կամ փնտրենք հանրագիտարաններում, կտեսնենք որ մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ բան է։  Մի մեծահասակ կին մի օր ասաց. «էն մարդկանց, որ մեր ժամանակներում անվանում էինք լաչառ, էսօր դրանց ասում են դեպրեսիայի մեջա :Tongue: »

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2009), Enigmatic (22.10.2009), Second Chance (08.05.2009), Tig (23.10.2009), Արևհատիկ (02.02.2010), Դեկադա (29.09.2009), Երկնային (27.01.2009), Երվանդ (27.01.2009), Հայկօ (28.01.2009), Մանոն (24.01.2010), Տատ (28.09.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> ես որինակ Դեպրեսիայի մեջ եմ,18 տարեկան եմ ու մոտ 3 տարի ե,տանջվում եմ դեպրեսիայից....հոգեբանի մոտ եմ գնում և դեխեր եմ խմում,ոչ մեկին չեմ մախտում նման բան,որովհետև լինել դեպրեսիայի մեջ նշանակում ե,ամեն որ ,ամեն ջամ տանջվել,.........լավա որ ինձ տուիլ չեմ տալիս մտացելու ինքնասպանուտյան մասին


 յուրաքանչյուր մարդ էլ անկախ իր կամքից մտածում է ինքնասպանության մասին. Ես կասեյի դա նորմալ է. 

Ես էլ բնածին դեպրեսված եմ..  :Jpit:

----------


## Agni

Ժողովուրդ ջան ես որոշեցի Ձեզ առավել գիտական ներկայացնեմ դեպրեսիան, որ էլ շփոթություններ չառաջանան. ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից/Համաշխարհային Առողջության Կազմակերպություն/ դեպրեսիան մտնում է  տրամադրության աֆեկտիվ խանգարումների մեջ: Ունի մի մի շարք տեսակներ: Դեպրեսիայի ընթացքում հիմանականում հիվանդը տառապում է տրամադրության անկման, հաճույքի զգացման և հետաքրքությունների կորստի, եռանդի պակասի պատճառով, որը կարող է բերել գերհոգնածության և ակտիվության իջեցման: Այս ախտանիշների երկարատև /2 շաբաթ/ ցուցանիշների դեպքում է առկա դեպրեսիան: Իսկ վերը նշված սիմպտոմներից, եթե նկատվում են ձեզ մոտ, բայց ոչ երկարատև, ապա դա ուղղակի տրամադրության անկում է:

----------

Askalaf (22.10.2009), eduard30 (02.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.02.2010), Մանոն (12.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Այս ախտանիշների երկարատև /2 շաբաթ/ ցուցանիշների դեպքում է առկա դեպրեսիան:


Փաստորեն տարին 3-4 անգամ դեպրեսսիա եմ ընկնու՞մ :Shok:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Դեպրեիայի մասին հաղորդում կար, որտեղ ասվում էր, որ դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու լավագույն միջոցներից մեկը նկարչությամբ զբաղվելն է :Love:  նաև ասվում էր, որ 2 օր անընդմեջ չքնելով  կարողանում ես, որոշ չափով  հաղթահարել այդ հիվանդությունը, բայց Ժամանակն ամենալավ միջոցն է դեպրեսիայի դեմ և պետք չի դիմել դեղամիջոցների 2 - 3 ամիս հետո այն ուղղակի անհետանում է: :Smile:  Բոլոր դեպրեսվածներին համբերություն: :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.01.2010), Ariadna (02.02.2010), Jarre (25.10.2009), Tig (23.10.2009), Դեկադա (25.10.2009), Երկնային (03.02.2010), Մանոն (24.01.2010), Ուլուանա (22.10.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

Դեպրեսիաների ու քնի ռեժիմի միջև կապի մասին հոդված.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8435955.stm

----------

Jarre (05.02.2010)

----------


## 777gero

Դու շատ ճիշտ բաներ ես գրել: Իմ հետ էդ նույնն ա կատարվել:

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվում են լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Rhayader

Էս թեմայում լիքը բեխաբար գրառումներ այպես են Q.A.Q.-ում մարդու հոգու մեջ) վատ տրամադրությունը դեպրեսսիայից տարբերել սովորեք, ժող: Հավատացեք, իրական դեպրեսսիա ապրած մարդը նման ինքնահաստատվող տոնով չի պատմի, ոնց ա շաբաթը մեկ դեպրեսսիայի մեջ ընկնում. ընդհակառակը, դողալու աստիճան կվախենա դրանից:

----------

Agni (02.02.2010), Աբելյան (02.02.2010), Հայկօ (09.02.2010), յոգի (08.02.2010), Վոլտերա (23.07.2014)

----------


## Dayana

> Էս թեմայում լիքը բեխաբար գրառումներ այպես են Q.A.Q.-ում մարդու հոգու մեջ) վատ տրամադրությունը դեպրեսսիայից տարբերել սովորեք, ժող: Հավատացեք, իրական դեպրեսսիա ապրած մարդը նման ինքնահաստատվող տոնով չի պատմի, ոնց ա շաբաթը մեկ դեպրեսսիայի մեջ ընկնում. ընդհակառակը, դողալու աստիճան կվախենա դրանից:


Դե մեր մոտ "փիս խասյաթ" ա, ամեն տեսակ սթրեսներն ու վատ տրամադրությունը որակում ենք որպես դեպրեսիա  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (09.02.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Ուղղակի կա դեպրեսիա, խորը դեպրեսիա ու ՇԱՏ խորը դեպրեսիա  :Jpit:  Իսկ եթե մի 2 շաբաթ լավ տրամադրություն չես ունենում, ասել թե "ուղղակի անտրամադիր եմ ես 2 շաբաթը", մի քիչ տեղին չի լինի  :Pardon:

----------


## յոգի

Սիմպտոմները՛
.դանդաղաշարջությունը և դանդաղ խոսել:
.ախորժակի կորուստ, բայց երբեմն շատակերություն, քաշի ավելացում կամ հակառակը:
.փորկապ:
.անհասկանալի քոր և ցավեր: 
.էնէրգիայի պակաս... 
.անքնություն...
.մտքերի ցրվածություն...
.անհանգստություն և անհանդուժողականություն...
և այլ...
Ինչ՞ն է պատճառը դէ՛պրեսիայի...
Ցանկությունը, Ցանկանալը...
Ցանկությունը դա ապրող էակի բնությունն է, նա չի կարող չ՛ցանկանալ...
բայց ցանկանալուն էլ սահման կա...
Երբ մարդ ցանկությամբ դիտում է զգայական առառկաներին, կամ ցանկանում է նվաճել աննվաճելին, նրա մոտ կապվածություն է առաջանում տվյալ օբյեկտին, չկարողանալով ստանալ կամ բավարարել ցանկությունները նրա մոտ առաջ է գալիս շնչակտուր զայրույթ, որից առաջանում է բանականության մթագնություն և հետո նա ընկնում է պատրանքի ճանկը, որից հետո նրա մոտ սկսում է Դէ՛պրեսյա կոչվող ««հիվանդությունը»» որը կարելի է բուժել առանց ինչ որ դեամիջոցների, որոնք ավելի են դեպրեսյայի մեջ գցում մարդուն...
...

----------

Jarre (09.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.02.2010), Ուլուանա (09.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սիմպտոմները՛
> .դանդաղաշարջությունը և դանդաղ խոսել:
> .ախորժակի կորուստ, բայց երբեմն շատակերություն, քաշի ավելացում կամ հակառակը:
> .փորկապ:
> .անհասկանալի քոր և ցավեր: 
> .էնէրգիայի պակաս... 
> .անքնություն...
> .մտքերի ցրվածություն...
> .անհանգստություն և անհանդուժողականություն...
> ...


Գնաաաաաաաաաաաց կրիշնաիզմը((((((((((
Իրականում մարդու հոգեբանությունն ու դեպրեսսիայի երևույթը շատ ավելի բարդ են:
Դեպրեսիան խրոնիկական խանգարումների հետևանք է լինում: Դեպրեսիա առաջացնող գործոններից են՝ մելանխոլիան, կառուցվածքային կամ զգայական դեպրիվիացիան, զգայական գերբեռնվածությունը, էմոցիոնալ տրավմաների առաջացրած ճնշված վիճակը և այլն:
Սովորաբար այս գործոնների շարունակական ու համատեղված ազդեցությունն է, որ բերում է դեպրեսսիային: Առավել էական են դեպրեսսիայի առաջացման համար հարմար պայմաններ ստեղծող կառուցվածքային ու զգայական դեպրիվիացիաները՝ ժամանակի մեջ մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական գործունեությունը կարգավորելու, մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական շփման հետ կապված խանգարումները:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.02.2010), Jarre (09.02.2010), Հայկօ (09.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (09.02.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Սիմպտոմները՛
> .դանդաղաշարջությունը և դանդաղ խոսել:
> .ախորժակի կորուստ, բայց երբեմն շատակերություն, քաշի ավելացում կամ հակառակը:
> .փորկապ:
> .անհասկանալի քոր և ցավեր: 
> .էնէրգիայի պակաս... 
> .անքնություն...
> .մտքերի ցրվածություն...
> .անհանգստություն և անհանդուժողականություն...
> և այլ...


Այո, սրանք կարող են լինել դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշներից մի քանիսը, ինչպես և նշել է յոգին։ 

Բայց պատճառի ու բուժման մեկնաբանության հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Առանց դեղամիջոցների կարելի «բուժել» անտրամադիր լինելը, տրամադրության անկումը, տխրությունը, մանթոյությունը  :Jpit:  և այլ նմանատիպ բաներ, բայց քրոնիկ ու խորը դեպրեսիան, կամ ընդհանրապես՝ դեպրեսիան, որպես բժշկական հասկացություն հարկավոր է բուժել լրջորեն բժշկի հսկողության ու դեղամիջոցների օգնությամբ քանի որ հաճախ հոգեբանական տրյուկները ու «հանգստացնելը» ունենում է լրիվ հակառակ էֆեկտը։ 

Նման դեպքերում հատկապես հարկավոր է խուսափել կրոնը, որպես հանգստացնող միջոց գործածելուց, որովհետև հաստատ չի ստացվի։ Հիվանդությունը բուժել է պետք, իսկ դրանք բուժման միջոց չեն։ Իհարկե օգնում են կյանքի այլ հանգամանքներում, կարող են անգամ օգնել մարդուն փոխել իր կյանքը։ Բայց դա բարարձակապես չի նշանակում, որ բժշկական հարցերում կարող են ուժ ունենալ։

Իսկ պատճառների մասին կարծում եմ, որ Rhayader-ի նշածները ավելի հիմնավոր են։



> Դեպրեսիան խրոնիկական խանգարումների հետևանք է լինում: Դեպրեսիա առաջացնող գործոններից են՝ մելանխոլիան, կառուցվածքային կամ զգայական դեպրիվիացիան, զգայական գերբեռնվածությունը, էմոցիոնալ տրավմաների առաջացրած ճնշված վիճակը և այլն:
> Սովորաբար այս գործոնների շարունակական ու համատեղված ազդեցությունն է, որ բերում է դեպրեսսիային: Առավել էական են դեպրեսսիայի առաջացման համար հարմար պայմաններ ստեղծող կառուցվածքային ու զգայական դեպրիվիացիաները՝ ժամանակի մեջ մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական գործունեությունը կարգավորելու, մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական շփման հետ կապված խանգարումները:

----------


## յոգի

> Բայց պատճառի ու բուժման մեկնաբանության հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Առանց դեղամիջոցների կարելի «բուժել» անտրամադիր լինելը, տրամադրության անկումը, տխրությունը, մանթոյությունը և այլ նմանատիպ բաներ, բայց քրոնիկ ու խորը դեպրեսիան, կամ ընդհանրապես՝ դեպրեսիան, որպես բժշկական հասկացություն հարկավոր է բուժել լրջորեն բժշկի հսկողության ու դեղամիջոցների օգնությամբ քանի որ հաճախ հոգեբանական տրյուկները ու «հանգստացնելը» ունենում է լրիվ հակառակ էֆեկտը։


 Յարրե ջան ես ոչ մի բուժման միջոց չեմ ներկայացրել, իմ ասածը դա է, որ այդ դեղամիջոցները իրենց մեջ այնպիսի պարունակություն ունեն, որ մաարդուն կախվածության մեջ են գցում... չես հերքում դեղամիջոցները, դա մի ձև է...

----------

Ուլուանա (09.02.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Յարրե ջան ես ոչ մի բուժման միջոց չեմ ներկայացրել, իմ ասածը դա է, որ այդ դեղամիջոցները իրենց մեջ այնպիսի պարունակություն ունեն, որ մաարդուն կախվածության մեջ են գցում... չես հերքում դեղամիջոցները, դա մի ձև է...


յոգի ջան։ Իմ ասածս այն է, որ իսկական, հալալ-զուլալ դեպրեսիան առանց դեղամիջոցների չես կարող բուժել։ Մնացած ամեն ինչը ավելի խորացնելու է վիճակը։

----------

Katka (09.02.2010), Rhayader (09.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Պարզ օրինակ բերեմ. դեպրեսսիայով տառապող բացարձակապես բոլոր մարդկանց, ում հանդիպել եմ, տվել եմ «ի՞նչ ես ուզում, որ քեզ լավ զգաս»: Ու ի՞նչ պատասխան եմ լսել: «Ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ուզում»: Եթե հավատանք յոգիին, դա չափազանց ուժեղ ուզելու ձևերից մեկն է երևի))))))))))
Ուֆ-ուֆ-ուֆ:
Մի փոքր համաձայն չեմ Ժառի հետ՝ դեպրեսսիան նևրոտիկ խանգարում է ու ընդհանուր դեպքում ենթակա է հոգեբանական միջամտության միջոցով բուժման: Այլ է խրոնիկական դեպրեսսիայի ու մանիակալ-դեպրեսսիվ պսիխոզի դեպքերը, երբ կլինիկական, հաճախ՝ դեղորայքային բուժման կարիք է լինում:

----------


## Katka

> Պարզ օրինակ բերեմ. դեպրեսսիայով տառապող բացարձակապես բոլոր մարդկանց, ում հանդիպել եմ, տվել եմ «ի՞նչ ես ուզում, որ քեզ լավ զգաս»: Ու ի՞նչ պատասխան եմ լսել: «Ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ուզում»: Եթե հավատանք յոգիին, դա չափազանց ուժեղ ուզելու ձևերից մեկն է երևի))))))))))
> Ուֆ-ուֆ-ուֆ:
> Մի փոքր համաձայն չեմ Ժառի հետ՝ դեպրեսսիան նևրոտիկ խանգարում է ու ընդհանուր դեպքում ենթակա է հոգեբանական միջամտության միջոցով բուժման: Այլ է խրոնիկական դեպրեսսիայի ու մանիակալ-դեպրեսսիվ պսիխոզի դեպքերը, երբ կլինիկական, հաճախ՝ դեղորայքային բուժման կարիք է լինում:


Համամիտ եմ:
Դեպրեսիայի կանխման համար շատ կարեւոր է նաեւ հենց դեպրեսիայի սկիզբը ճիշտ պահին զգալը, դա հատկապես շրջապատին է վերաբերում: Շատ ուշադիր ու ճիշտ վերաբերմունք է պետք դեպրեսիայի մեջ գտնվող մարդկանց նկատմամբ: Առանց մասնագետի օգնության դժվար է դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալ:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Սիմպտոմները՛
> .ախորժակի կորուստ, բայց երբեմն շատակերություն, քաշի ավելացում կամ հակառակը:
> .էնէրգիայի պակաս... 
> .անքնություն...
> .մտքերի ցրվածություն...
> .անհանգստություն և անհանդուժողականություն...


 Էսքանը հերիք չի՞  :Think: : Լրիվ ունեմ:
 Չնայած ես երբեք չեմ մտածել, որ դեպրեսիայի մեջ եմ ընկել... Մարդիկ շատ են չափազանցնում. ամեն մի ստից առիթով «դեպրեսիայի մեջ են ընկնում»: Հա, պատահել ա, որ շատ վատ եմ եղել, բայց դրանից հիստերիկայի մեջ եմ ընկել, ոչ թե դեպրեսիայի...

----------

յոգի (09.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ուֆ, երանի մարդիկ գիշերամիզության մասին էսքան հպարտությամբ խոսեին :Jpit: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

Jarre (10.02.2010), Quyr Qery (30.09.2016)

----------


## յոգի

> Պարզ օրինակ բերեմ. դեպրեսսիայով տառապող բացարձակապես բոլոր մարդկանց, ում հանդիպել եմ, տվել եմ «ի՞նչ ես ուզում, որ քեզ լավ զգաս»: Ու ի՞նչ պատասխան եմ լսել: «Ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ուզում»: Եթե հավատանք յոգիին, դա չափազանց ուժեղ ուզելու ձևերից մեկն է երևի))))))))))
> Ուֆ-ուֆ-ուֆ:


Ընգերս լավ չես հասկացել իմ ասածը, ես չեմ ասել ««ուզել»» այլ ասել եմ ցանկություն... եթե հանգիստ շնչես և շնչակտուր չլինես և դրանից դեպրեսյայի մեջ չնգնես, կահասկանաս ինչ եմ ուզում ասել...
Իմ ասած ցանկությունը և քո ասած ««ուզելը»» տարբեր բաներ են, նայի վերևում գրած սիմպտոմները...
Ամեն հիվանդություն ունի սկզբնապատճառ, լինի հոգեկան թե ֆիզիկական և դրանք բուժելու համար հարկավոր է գտնել դրանց աղբյուրը...
Իմ ասած ««ցանկությունը»» ունի հետևյալ իմաստը՛ մարդը միշտ ցանկությունների անդադար հոսք ունի, նա միշտ ցանկանում է և երբ նրա ցանկությունները իկատար չեն ածվում այդ ժամանակ նրա մոտ հիասթափություն և զայրույթ է առաջանում, հետևանը լինում է բանականության մթագնում, որից հետո նա պատրանքի մեջ է ընկնում, վախ է առաջանում, կորցնելու վախ, ապագան մութ է և դեպրեսյան պատրաստ է...
Իմ ասած ««ցանկությունը»» դեպրեսյայի պատճառն է, ոչ թե ուզելը, ախորժակը կորցրած հիվանդին ոչինչ չի հետաքրքրում, իզուր փորձեր մի արա...
հ.գ
 ««Եթե հավատանք յոգիին, դա չափազանց ուժեղ ուզելու ձևերից մեկն է երևի)))))))).»»
ես ոչ ոքի ոչինչ չեմ համոզում, պարզապես իմ կարծիքներն եմ գրում...

----------


## Rhayader

Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե դու ինչի մասին ես խոսում: Ցավոք, *դու* չգիտես (ու ոչ մի կրիշնաիտ չգիտի) թե դու ինչի մասին ես խոսում: Որովհետև այն, ինչի մասին դու խոսում ես, «ընգերս», քո խոսքերի մեջ չկա :Wink:

----------


## յոգի

> յոգի ջան։ Իմ ասածս այն է, որ իսկական, հալալ-զուլալ դեպրեսիան առանց դեղամիջոցների չես կարող բուժել։ Մնացած ամեն ինչը ավելի խորացնելու է վիճակը։


Յարրե ջան, որն՞ է հալալ-զուլալ դեպրեսյաի աղբույրը, կամ հիմքը: Դեղամիջոցները կարող են հանգստացնել մի ինչ-որ ժամանակ, հետո շարունակվելու է, եթե հիմքը չբուժվի...

----------

Ուլուանա (11.02.2010)

----------


## ուզուզ

Համամիտ եմ յոգիի հետ. յուրաքանչյուր հիվանդության բուժման հաջող ելքի համար անհրաժեշտ է գտնել նրա աղբյուրը, առաջացման պատճառը, որը մեծառմամբ աչքաթող է արվում մեր բժիշկների կողմից, ի տարբերություն արևելյան բժշկության: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է դեպրեսիային` դա մի ահավոր հիվանդություն է, երբ հիվանդը չի խղճում ոչ իրեն, ոչ էլ կողքի մարդկանց: Իմ կարծիքով դա իսկապես կյանքից անբավարարվածության արդյունք է. չիրագործված կամ կիսատ թողած նպատակներ, վախ` կորցնելու կամ մեկ այլ հիվանդությունից չբուժվելու.... մի խոսքով` կամքի ուժի պակաս կամ ընդհանրապես բացակայություն: Եվ առաջին հերթին հիվանդին պետք է օգնեն հենց նույն կողքի մարդիկ` իրենց բարյացակամ, զիջող վերաբերմունքով, դե ,իհարկե, նաև պետք է բժշկական ճիշտ միջամտությունը

----------

յոգի (11.02.2010), Ուլուանա (11.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Դեռ դեպրեսվում եք?  :Jpit:  Էս մեր խեղճ համաքաղաքացիները չգիտեն, որ Դեպրեսիան, էդ վատ տրամադրությունը չի ու ամեն անգամ, երբ կոշիկը սեղմում ա, ասում են "Դեպրեսված եմ": Կոկա Կոլա + Չիպս + Շոկոլադ իսկ ծայրահեղ դեպքում նաև արևածացիկ ու բոլոր "դեպրեսիա"-ները կնահանջեն:  :Yes:

----------

Rhayader (12.02.2010), յոգի (11.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Դեռ դեպրեսվում եք?  Էս մեր խեղճ համաքաղաքացիները չգիտեն, որ Դեպրեսիան, էդ վատ տրամադրությունը չի ու ամեն անգամ, երբ կոշիկը սեղմում ա, ասում են "Դեպրեսված եմ": Կոկա Կոլա + Չիպս + Շոկոլադ իսկ ծայրահեղ դեպքում նաև արևածացիկ ու բոլոր "դեպրեսիա"-ները կնահանջեն:


բայց եթե լուրջ անառողջ ապրելակերպը ստրեսից կարող է դեպրեսիայի տանել :Xeloq:

----------

Ուլուանա (11.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> բայց եթե լուրջ անառողջ ապրելակերպը ստրեսից կարող է դեպրեսիայի տանել


 Ջան չգիտեմ առողջն ու անառողջը որոնք են (մթոմ էլի), բայց կոկա կոլան, չիպսն ու շոկոլադը` իմ դեպքում, ցանկացած տեսակի սթերսին մի քանի կիլոմետր հեռու են շպրտում:

----------


## Katka

> Ջան չգիտեմ առողջն ու անառողջը որոնք են (մթոմ էլի), բայց կոկա կոլան, չիպսն ու շոկոլադը` իմ դեպքում, ցանկացած տեսակի սթերսին մի քանի կիլոմետր հեռու են շպրտում:


Հետաքրքիր ա,Day: Բայց, կարծում եմ, դա ժամանակավոր ու ոչ ճիշտ լուծում է, բայց սննդակարգը շատ կարեւոր է` կոշիկի նեղությանը դիմակայելու համար` 36000 մանրագույն մասնիկները ակտիվ պահելու համար:

Հ.Գ. Առողջ ապրելակերպը  կօգնի դիմակայել ստրեսին :Xeloq:  :Smile:

----------

յոգի (12.02.2010), Ուլուանա (11.02.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Գնաաաաաաաաաաաց կրիշնաիզմը((((((((((
> Իրականում մարդու հոգեբանությունն ու դեպրեսսիայի երևույթը շատ ավելի բարդ են:
> Դեպրեսիան խրոնիկական խանգարումների հետևանք է լինում: Դեպրեսիա առաջացնող գործոններից են՝ մելանխոլիան, կառուցվածքային կամ զգայական դեպրիվիացիան, զգայական գերբեռնվածությունը, էմոցիոնալ տրավմաների առաջացրած ճնշված վիճակը և այլն:
> Սովորաբար այս գործոնների շարունակական ու համատեղված ազդեցությունն է, որ բերում է դեպրեսսիային: Առավել էական են դեպրեսսիայի առաջացման համար հարմար պայմաններ ստեղծող կառուցվածքային ու զգայական դեպրիվիացիաները՝ ժամանակի մեջ մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական գործունեությունը կարգավորելու, մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական շփման հետ կապված խանգարումները:


ապեր կրիշնայիզմը հեչ կապ չունի ստեղ, կրիշնայիզմը դա նվիրվածություն է և  վերանցական գիտակցություն, ոչ թե կրոն, ավելի ճիշտ յոգայի ուսմունք, (որպես ինֆորմացյա ես ոչ մի Իզմի հետևորդ չեմ, ոչ էլ ինչ որ կազմակերպության կամ կրոնի և ոչ մի պիտակաորում չեմ կրում, ես անհատ եմ և ինքս եմ ընտրում իմ ուղղին ըստ իմ բանականության)...
Քո նկարագրած սիմպտոմները և հիմքը նույնպես ճիշտ են, բայց հիմնական հիմքերից մեկը դա ցանկությունն է և վախը ենթագիտակցության մեջ, որի հիմքը դա անցյալում կատարած գործողությունների արդյունքն է, որը ստիպում է մարդուն գործել հետաևյալ կերպ, իր կամքին հակառակ, որը նման է ոչ արտահայտված պատկերների(սամսկարա) ֆոտո ժապավենի վրա և արտահայտվում է առաջին հնարավորության դեպքում, պատճառի մասին մարդ չի էլ հիշում...
Ճիշտ շնչելը շատ օգտակար է և բուժում է շատ դեպրեսիվ և ֆիզիկական հիվանդություններ...

----------


## Jarre

> Յարրե ջան, որն՞ է հալալ-զուլալ դեպրեսյաի աղբույրը, կամ հիմքը: Դեղամիջոցները կարող են հանգստացնել մի ինչ-որ ժամանակ, հետո շարունակվելու է, եթե հիմքը չբուժվի...


յոգի, իրար ճիշտ չենք հասկանում։ Վհատությունը, անտրամադիր լինելը, սթրեսը և նմանատիպ այլ բաներ կարելի է անցկացնել, եթե փորձել ավելի դրական տրամադրվել, լինել ողջամիտ ու աշխատել մտածելակերպի վրա։

Բայց խնդրում եմ ասա, ո՞նց ես պատրաստվում բուժել օրինակ՝ մանյակային դեպրեսիվ փսիխոզը։ Ո՞ր հիմքն ես բուժելու։ Խնդրում եմ մանրամասնիր, ինձ իրոք հետաքրքիր է։

----------

Rhayader (12.02.2010), յոգի (12.02.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> յոգի, իրար ճիշտ չենք հասկանում։ Վհատությունը, անտրամադիր լինելը, սթրեսը և նմանատիպ այլ բաներ կարելի է անցկացնել, եթե փորձել ավելի դրական տրամադրվել, լինել ողջամիտ ու աշխատել մտածելակերպի վրա։
> 
> Բայց խնդրում եմ ասա, ո՞նց ես պատրաստվում բուժել օրինակ՝ մանյակային դեպրեսիվ փսիխոզը։ Ո՞ր հիմքն ես բուժելու։ Խնդրում եմ մանրամասնիր, ինձ իրոք հետաքրքիր է։


Դժվար է, շատ դժվար, հիմքը շատ խորն է և հեռվից է գալիս..., բայց հնարավոր է...
Առաջինը դա էգոիզմն է և կիրքը, 2-զայրույթ, 3-ժլատություն, 4-պատրանք, 5-նախանձ և 6-րդ անխելքություն: Այս վեց թշնամիներն են հիմքը և նրանք գալիս են առանց հարցնելու մարդ համաձայն է թե ոչ, ըստ իր անցյալում կատարածղ մեղսավոր գործնեությունների և ստիպում են տարապել էակին... Այս ամենը կապված են իրար հետ շղթայի ձևով, էգոիզմից առաջանում է կիրք, հետո զայրույթ, սրանից ծնվում է ժլատությունը, ժլատությունը մարդուն գցում է պատրանքի մեջ, որի հետևանքով մարդ չի հասկանում ինչ է անում և այդպիսի վիճակը ստեղծում է Նախանձ իսկ նախանձից մարդ կորցնում է խելքը և սկսում է վատ գործեր կատարել...
Երկրորդ թշնամին, զարույթը, կամ վիրավորվածությունը, որոնք նույնն են: Վիրավորվածությունը, որը  ունի իգական սեռին բնություն, ներթափանցում է ներս և վիրավորվածությունը, որը ունի արական սեռի բնություն, արտահայտվում  է արտաքինում: Էգոիստ մարդը մտածում է միյայն իր մասին, թե ինչպես հայթայթի ուտելիք, իր և իր ընտանիքի համար, երկրորդ, հանգիստ (կոմֆորտնի) ապրելու տեղ ստեղծի, սեռական հարաբերությունը ապահովի և պահպանի իր հետ կապված ամեն ինչը: Այս թվարկածները ապահովվելու համար մարդ ստիպված է զայրույթի մեջ ընկնել, որովհետև մարդու եթե կա շատ ցանկություն ուտելու (շատ) դրանից առաջ է գալիս սեռական անդադար ցանկություն և քնելու ցանկություն: Կա մի էնէրգյա, որը կոչվում է Ապանա (սանսկրիտ), որը ըստ մարդու ցանկությունների այդ էներգյան իջնում կամ բարձրանում է մարդու մարմնի չակռաների վրա... Եթե գիտես մարմնի մեջ կա յոթ չակռաներ, երբ այդ Ապանան իջնում է ներքևի չակռայի վրա մարդու մոտ առաջանում է անդադար սեռական ցանկություն, որի պատճառը անկանոն անհագ սնվելն է... 
Շատ երկար բացատրություն է, եթե հարցիտ մոտավորապես պատասխանեցի ապա էլ չշարունակեմ, թեթ ոչ ապա կարող եմ շարունակել ժամանակ լինելու դեպքում...

Աշխարհիկ բժշկությունը կարող է միյայն մեկուսացնել և հանգստացնել դեղերով...

----------


## Rhayader

Կրիշնաիզմի վերաբերյալ իմ պատկերացումները հիմնված են հետևյալ գրքերի վրա.
*Բհագավադ-Գիտան Ինչպես Որ Է* (տնաշեն, իսկական Բհագավադ-Գիտան «ինչպես որ է» Մահաբհարատայի տեքստում մոտ հիսուն էջ է զբաղեցնում, իսկ ձեր գիրքը՝ 1000-ից ավել, այն էլ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ մեկնաբանությունների հաշվին)
Իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ, որ օրթոդոքսալ հինդուիզմի մեջ Ռամայանան, Մահաբհարատան, ինչպես նաև վերջինիս մեջ ներառված Բհագավադ-Գիտան ԿՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ՏԵՔՍՏ ՉԵՆ ՀԱՄԱՐՎՈՒՄ. նրանք առասպելաբանական էպոսներ են: Ինչպես, օրինակ, մեր Սասունցի Դավիթը: Ինչով էլ բացատրվում է, օրինակ, Կրիշնա Ջանարդանայի մահվան վարկածների տարբերությունը Ռիգվեդայում ու Մահաբհարատայում: Պատկերացրեք, որ Հայաստանում կրոն հայտնվի, որի նպատակն իր ծիսակարգերով Փոքր Մհերին արթնացնելը լինի:
*Կրիշնա, Աստծո Գերագույն Անձնավորությունը* (էլի մի հաստափոր գիրք, որի վրա, ավաղ, ես վատնեցի մի ամսի չափ ժամանակ)
*Շրի Իշոպանիշադ*
*Ուսուցումների Նեկտարը* (ռուսերեն տարբերակով՝ Нектар Преданности)
*Հեշտ Ճամփորդություն Դեպի Ուրիշ Մոլորակներ*
*Յոգայի Կատարելությունը*
*Յոգայի Բարձրագույն Համակարգը*

Մի ասա ինձ, թե ես չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ է կրիշնաիզմը: Իսկ դեպրեսսիայի բուժման հետ այն կապ չունի:
Դեպրեսսիայով տառապող մարդիկ ընդհանրապես հեշտ թիրախ են տարբեր կրոնական աղանդների համար: Ինչպիսիք են եհովայի վկաները, տարբեր սատանայապաշտական-դիվապաշտական աղանդները, Հարե Կրիշնա աղանդը, պենտակոստալները, խարիզմատների շարժումը և այլն: Ընդ որում, կրիշնաիտներին, իրենց «Հարե Կրիշնա, հարե, հարե, հարե Ռամա, հարե, հարե» (թարգմանաբար՝ «Փառք քեզ, օ Սև, փառք քեզ, փառք քեզ, փառք քեզ, օ ագռավագույն, փառք քեզ, փառք քեզ») ես հակված եմ մտցնել դիվապաշտական-սատանայապաշտական աղանդների մեջ:
ՀՈՒՅԺ ՎՏԱՆԳԱՎՈՐ Է դեպրեսսիայով տառապողների նկատմամբ ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ կրոնական պրոպոգանդա վարելը: Դեպրեսսիան հոգեբանական դատարկության արտահայտում է, իսկ դատարկությունը պատրաստ է լցվել ցանկացած բանով, որը կխոստանա այն լցնել: Գալիս են աղանդները, խոստանում են փրկություն, ազատություն ու նման բաներ. դա ես տեսել եմ իննսունականներին Կապանում, դա ես տեսնում եմ հիմա այս թեմայում:
Ես տեսել եմ նաև հետևանքը. տեսել եմ հոգևոր հաշմանդամներ, ֆանատիկներ ու նման տհաճ երևույթներ:

Աշխարհիկ բժշկությունը հայհոյելուց առաջ մի փոքր ուսումնասիրիր այն: Դեպրեսսիայի բուժման մեթոդները մոտ մի դար է, որ առաջ են ընթացել լիթիումային թերապիայից: Դեպրեսսիայի բուժմամբ զբաղվում են հոգեվերլուծաբանները, հումանիստական ուղղության հետևորդները և այլն: Օրինակ, շատ էֆֆեկտիվ են աշխատանքային ու միջանհատական թերապիաները: Երկուսից ոչ մեկն իր մեջ դեղորայքային բուժում չի ներառում, բայց երկուսն էլ լիարժեք բուժական պրակտիկաներ են:

----------

Ariadna (13.02.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Կրիշնաիզմի վերաբերյալ իմ պատկերացումները հիմնված են հետևյալ գրքերի վրա.


Դա քո պատկերացումներնա և քո կուտակած գիտելիքներից երևում է որ ոչինչ չես հասկացել...
Կրիշնա գիտակցությունը դա վեդյան գիտելիք է և քո տված մեկնությունները անտեղին են և այդ բոլոր գրականությունները, որոնք դու նշել էիր նույնպես վեդա են...  



> Մի ասա ինձ, թե ես չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ է կրիշնաիզմը:


Ապեր գրածս մի քիչ հանգիստ կարդա քեզ պարզ կլինի, թե ինչ եմ ասել, ես այդպես չեմ ասել, ինչպես դու ես նշել, ես շատ լավ գիտեմ ինչ է կրիշնայիզմը, նախ կրիշնա-յ-իզմ չե դա այլ յոգայի ուղղություն... իմացածտ թերի է...



> Իսկ դեպրեսսիայի բուժման հետ այն կապ չունի:


Այս նույն բանը ես էլ էի ասել, որ կապ չունի, եթե լավ նայես անցած գրառումները կտեսնես, որ դու էս կապել և շիլլա փլավ սարքել ամեն ինչ...



> Դեպրեսսիայով տառապող մարդիկ ընդհանրապես հեշտ թիրախ են տարբեր կրոնական աղանդների համար:


Այս մասը կարող էիր ««աղանդ»» թեմայում գրեիր... և ոչ միյայն...



> Ինչպիսիք են եհովայի վկաները, տարբեր սատանայապաշտական-դիվապաշտական աղանդները, Հարե Կրիշնա աղանդը, պենտակոստալները, խարիզմատների շարժումը և այլն: Ընդ որում, կրիշնաիտներին, իրենց «Հարե Կրիշնա, հարե, հարե, հարե Ռամա, հարե, հարե» (թարգմանաբար՝ «Փառք քեզ, օ Սև, փառք քեզ, փառք քեզ, փառք քեզ, օ ագռավագույն, փառք քեզ, փառք քեզ») ես հակված եմ մտցնել դիվապաշտական-սատանայապաշտական աղանդների մեջ:


 Ըտենց լավ սանսկրիտ գիտես՞ որ այդ մանտրան թարգմանել ես, ոչ մի ««փառք»» բառ չկա այդ մանտրայի մեջ, ««փառք»» սանսկրիտերեն ««ջայ»» է նշանակում, իսկ ««Կրիշնա»», դա անուն է, բայց կա նաև ««կրիշնա»» բառ, որը ունի տասից ավելի թարգմանություններ, որոնցից մեկը դա««սև-ն»» է... 
Հայաստանում ինչ հայտնվում է աղանդ են համարում, Հարե Կրիշնան, ինչպես վերևում նշեցի դա ոչ կրոն է ոչ էլ աղանդ այլ ուսմունք, ոչ էլ Սասունցի Դավթի էպոսի նման էպոս է, դա քո տեսանկյունն է, որը անհիմն է, քո ասածները նման է հայելու օրինակին, ով նայում է հայելու մեջ մի պատկեր է տեսնում, այսինքը իրեն... շարունակությունը հուսով եմ գիտես... Շատերի համար Քրիստոնեությունն էլ է աղանդ, ինչպես նաև Հեթանոսությունը, մահմեդականությունը, բուդիզմը և այլը...



> ՀՈՒՅԺ ՎՏԱՆԳԱՎՈՐ Է դեպրեսսիայով տառապողների նկատմամբ ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ կրոնական պրոպոգանդա վարելը:


Իս այս քո գրածը պրոպագանդա չէ՞...



> Դեպրեսսիան հոգեբանական դատարկության արտահայտում է, իսկ դատարկությունը պատրաստ է լցվել ցանկացած բանով, որը կխոստանա այն լցնել: Գալիս են աղանդները, խոստանում են փրկություն, ազատություն ու նման բաներ. դա ես տեսել եմ իննսունականներին Կապանում, դա ես տեսնում եմ հիմա այս թեմայում:
> Ես տեսել եմ նաև հետևանքը. տեսել եմ հոգևոր հաշմանդամներ, ֆանատիկներ ու նման տհաճ երևույթներ:


 Համամիտ եմ...




> Աշխարհիկ բժշկությունը հայհոյելուց առաջ մի փոքր ուսումնասիրիր այն:


 Ինչքան էս սիրում վերափոխել գրածները, հարգելիս մի հատ հետ գնա և նորից կարդա, որտեղ՞ էս տեսել, որ հայհոյել եմ բժշկությանը, ին՞չ գիտես չեմ ուսումնասիրել... գրածներիս իմաստը անհասկանալի է քեզ, դա չի նշանակում, որ հայհոյանք է, ին՞չ կապ ուներ աղանդը, կրոնը կրիշնայիզմը և այլը, ես խոսում եմ Այուր Վեդայից, որը բնական բժշկական բաժինն է...



> Դեպրեսսիայի բուժման մեթոդները մոտ մի դար է, որ առաջ են ընթացել լիթիումային թերապիայից: Դեպրեսսիայի բուժմամբ զբաղվում են հոգեվերլուծաբանները, հումանիստական ուղղության հետևորդները և այլն: Օրինակ, շատ էֆֆեկտիվ են աշխատանքային ու միջանհատական թերապիաները: Երկուսից ոչ մեկն իր մեջ դեղորայքային բուժում չի ներառում, բայց երկուսն էլ լիարժեք բուժական պրակտիկաներ են:


 Չեմ հերքում...

----------


## Rhayader

:LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  ժող, մեկդ կճմթեք, էլի:
Լավ, լռում եմ, դուք էլ երևի գիտեք կրիշնաիտի հետ վիճելու մասին ասացվածքը))))))))))

----------


## Lion

> Քչերն են տարբերում այն վատ տրամադրությունից: Դժբախտաբար խիստ տարածված է ինտելեկտուալների մեջ: Ոչ ինտելեկտուալներն էլ իրենց համար դեպրեսսիա են հորինում, որ ինքնահաստատվեն: Տխուր է:


Կարծում եմ, որ դեպրեսիան թույլ հոգիներին յուրօրինակ ինքնատիպության զգացում է տալիս, բայց այն իրապես կործանարար է ուժեղ հոգիների համար: Միշտ կարծել եմ, որ ուժեղ մարդիկ պետք է փախչեն, բառիս բուն իմաստով խուսափեն դեպրեսիա կոչվածից, այնպես, ինչպես երկաթը պետք է խուսափի ժանգից:

Դեպրեսիան սկզբում կարող է նույնիսկ քաղցր թվալ, բայց այն ճահճի նման քաշում է իր մեջ, ստիպում է սովորել իրեն... ու դարձնում է մարդուն թույլ ու թուլակամ: Լավ բան չի, բայց ափսոս, որ բոլորս էլ ու միշտ ենթակա ենք նրա հարձակումներին...

----------

յոգի (13.02.2010)

----------


## Jarre

1) դեպրեսիան լուրջ հիվանդություն է, խախտում, որը կարիք ունի լուրջ բուժման

2) ինչպես ինֆարկտը, ինսուլտը, ալերգիան, շաքարախտը, քաղցկեղը և այլ հիվանդություններ, այնպես էլ դեպրեսիան կարող է «կպնել» յուրաքանչյուրին՝ թե ուժեղներին և թե թույլերին

3) ես բժիշկ չեմ, բայց իմ կատարած փոքրիկ հետազոտությունից կարող եմ ասել, որ դեպրեսիայի որոշ տեսակների ծագման պատճառը լինում են ժառանգական խնդիրները, էնդոկրին հավասարակշռության խախտումը, ջրաէլեկտրոլիտային փոխանակության խանգարումը, ուղեղի որոշ մոլեկուլների էքսպրեսիայի խախտումը և այլն

Փաստը այն է, որ խորը դեպրեսիան տրամադրության անկումը կամ վհատությունը չէ, այն լուրջ հիվանդություն է և լուրջ բուժման կարիք կա։

Իսկ թե մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ինչ է հասկանում բուժել ասելով, կամ ինչպիսի բուժում է նախընտրում, դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է։

----------

GriFFin (25.05.2014), Rhayader (13.02.2010), յոգի (15.02.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> ժող, մեկդ կճմթեք, էլի:
> Լավ, լռում եմ, դուք էլ երևի գիտեք կրիշնաիտի հետ վիճելու մասին ասացվածքը))))))))))


http://www.vedamedia.ru/hudozhestven...hasati-savitri
http://www.vedamedia.ru/serialy/mahabharata
http://www.vedamedia.ru/serialy/vishnu-purana

----------


## Rhayader

Յոգի, եթե ուզում ես կրիշնաիզմի վերաբերյալ վիճել հետս, «Կրոն» բաժնում համապատասխան անունով թեմա բացիր՝ խոստանում եմ, առաջին հնարավորության դեպքում կպատասխանեմ :Jpit:

----------

յոգի (15.02.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի, եթե ուզում ես կրիշնաիզմի վերաբերյալ վիճել հետս, «Կրոն» բաժնում համապատասխան անունով թեմա բացիր՝ խոստանում եմ, առաջին հնարավորության դեպքում կպատասխանեմ


Քո հետ վիճել՞...
մտադրություն հեչ չունեմ... ին՞չ իմաստ ունի...

----------

Gayl (15.02.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> ՀՈՒՅԺ ՎՏԱՆԳԱՎՈՐ Է դեպրեսսիայով տառապողների նկատմամբ ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ կրոնական պրոպոգանդա վարելը: Դեպրեսսիան հոգեբանական դատարկության արտահայտում է, իսկ դատարկությունը պատրաստ է լցվել ցանկացած բանով, որը կխոստանա այն լցնել: Գալիս են աղանդները, խոստանում են փրկություն, ազատություն ու նման բաներ. դա ես տեսել եմ իննսունականներին Կապանում, դա ես տեսնում եմ հիմա այս թեմայում:
> Ես տեսել եմ նաև հետևանքը. տեսել եմ հոգևոր հաշմանդամներ, ֆանատիկներ ու նման տհաճ երևույթներ:


Դեպրեսիայում գտնվող մարդը  "հոգեբանորեն դատարկ" չի, նրա մտածողությունը պարզապես  "նեղացած" է, այսինքն սահմանափակվում է էն թեմայով, որը տվյալ վիճակի պատճառ է հանդիսացել /եթե դեպրեսիան էնդոգեն չի ու պատճառը իրականում ուղղակի առիթ է/: 
Հետևաբար նաև դեպրեսիայում գտնվող մարդը բոլորովին էլ տարբեր ինֆորմացիայով "լցվելու" կարիգ չունի, ընդհակառակը հրաշալի կլինի, եթե կարողանաս շեղել նրան, ցույց տալ, որ ուրիշ բաներ էլ գոյություն ունեն հիմա կյանքում: 
Աղանդները, կարծում եմ, ազդում են այլ պատճառով` քանի որ մարդը իրոք շատ ծանր վիճակում է գտնվում, հաճախ խորը մեղքի զգացում է ունենում կատարվածի համար և այլն,  ու հենց դրանից "ազատվել ու փրկվել" է ուզում, իսկ աղանդները հայտնվում են "ճիշտ տեղին ու ժամանակին"  ու խոստանում էդ ամենը:

----------

յոգի (18.02.2010)

----------


## Vook

Դեպրեսյաի խթան կարող է հանդիսանալ հենց ՙդեպրեսիա՚ ախտորոշման մասին այսքան շատ խոսելը։Մարդիկ ցանկացած մի չնչին պատճառով կարող են ընկնել ներշնչանքների մեջ, որ իրենց մոտ դեպրեսիա է սկսվում և վերջիվերջո հասնել դեպրեսիվ վիճակի։Չնայած ոչ միայն դեպրեսիաի պարագայում է դա այդպես, այլ ցանկացած մի այլ  հիվանդության։ Ուստի,  լավ է ասված *ՙՇատ բան իմանաս՝ շուտ կծերանաս՚։* :Smile:

----------


## E-la Via

Դեպրեսիրայի մասին հետաքրքիր ելույթ *TED*-ում *Andrew Solomon*-ի կողմից:

"Depression, the secret we sahre."

Հղումով կարող եք  կարդալ ելույթի տեքստի ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը:

----------


## GriFFin

Դեպրեսիան հուզական ոլորտի շատ լուրջ խանգարում ա… Եթե նայենք որպես համախտանիշ, ապա կնայենք տրիադայի տեսանկյունից՝ տրամադրության  անկում,մտածողության դանդաղեցում,հեգեշարժական արգելակում: Սրանց հետ համատեղ կան բազմաթիվ այլ խնդիրներ՝ սուիցիդալ մտքեր, դանդաղ խոսք, բոնորշ դեմքի արտահայտություն, անգամ կարող է հասնել մինչև հոգեշարժական ընդարմացման՝ ստուպորի և այլն: Եթե կա նման խնդիր անպայման պետք է  դիմել մասնագետի, եթե համարում եք, որ խնդիր չունեք ուրեմն կամ բանը բանից անցել է, կամ ձևի համար ինքներդ ձեզ շատ ծանր հիվանդություն եք վերագրել, կամ պարզապես չունեք ընկճախտ՝ դեպրեսիա…

----------

Freeman (26.05.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ջան չգիտեմ առողջն ու անառողջը որոնք են (մթոմ էլի), բայց կոկա կոլան, չիպսն ու շոկոլադը` իմ դեպքում, ցանկացած տեսակի սթերսին մի քանի կիլոմետր հեռու են շպրտում:


Շոկոլադի մեջ տրիպտոֆան է, որը փոխակերպվում է սերոտոնինի՝ երջանկության հորմոնի… :Hands Up:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Ուրեմն մոտս մի աղջիկ է գալիս նա 14 տարեկան է: Ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները հուսահատ վիճակում են : Ասում են , որ ոչ հաց է ուտում  , ոչ դուրս է գալիս շփվում ինչ որ մեկի հոտ ու անընդհատ նյարդային վիճակի մեջ է: Քանի որ հիմնականում տատիկն է խնամել նրան և աղջկա քույրիկին , տատիկը ասում է , որ այս վատ վիճակի մեջ իրենք  հայտնվել են այն պատճառով , որ աղջիկը անընդհատ գրքեր է կարդացել, բռնել ու իր կարդացածը ամբողջը կոնսպեկտ է : Իսկ հիմա էլ նույնիսկ անիմաստ խոսակցությունները գնում և գրում է տետրերի մեջ, անիմաստ թղթեր է սոսնձում իրար, հետո էլ նույն տողի վրա մի քանի նախադսասություն է գրում , այնքան մինջև ոչինչ չի հասկացվում : Ցելաֆանների մեջ է լցրել գրքերը ու անընդհատ իր հետ տանում է տան տարբեր սենյակներով մեկ , ցելաֆանների վրա է գրում : Այ էսպիսի դաժան բաներ : Իսկ բոլորովին վերջերս էլ խնդրել է տատիկին , որ այս տարի հանգստանա և դպրոց չհաճախի, թե չէ ինքը կգժվի իր ասելով : 
 Ես մտածում եմ , որ աղջիկը դեպրեսիայի մեջ է հիմա, ու շատ հնարավոր է որ հետագայում , եթե սա չբուժբվի նա հնարավոր է ինքնասպանության փորձեր էլ անի: Հա մոռացա ասեմ նաև , որ ինքը փորձեր է արել նիհարել ու այնքան հաց չի ուտում , որ զուգարանի կարիք ՝խոսքս երկար նստելու մասին է , ամսեկան 3-4 անգամ է գնում:
Ասեք տեսնեմ ոնց բացատրեմ ես իրեն , որ ինչու՞ ես դու անիմաստ տեղը էդպիսի բաներ անում, եթե քեզ դա պետք չէ: Կամ էլ ինչու՞ ես հրաժարվում դպրոց գնալուց:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ուրեմն մոտս մի աղջիկ է գալիս նա 14 տարեկան է: Ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները հուսահատ վիճակում են : Ասում են , որ ոչ հաց է ուտում  , ոչ դուրս է գալիս շփվում ինչ որ մեկի հոտ ու անընդհատ նյարդային վիճակի մեջ է: Քանի որ հիմնականում տատիկն է խնամել նրան և աղջկա քույրիկին , տատիկը ասում է , որ այս վատ վիճակի մեջ իրենք  հայտնվել են այն պատճառով , որ աղջիկը անընդհատ գրքեր է կարդացել, բռնել ու իր կարդացածը ամբողջը կոնսպեկտ է : Իսկ հիմա էլ նույնիսկ անիմաստ խոսակցությունները գնում և գրում է տետրերի մեջ, անիմաստ թղթեր է սոսնձում իրար, հետո էլ նույն տողի վրա մի քանի նախադսասություն է գրում , այնքան մինջև ոչինչ չի հասկացվում : Ցելաֆանների մեջ է լցրել գրքերը ու անընդհատ իր հետ տանում է տան տարբեր սենյակներով մեկ , ցելաֆանների վրա է գրում : Այ էսպիսի դաժան բաներ : Իսկ բոլորովին վերջերս էլ խնդրել է տատիկին , որ այս տարի հանգստանա և դպրոց չհաճախի, թե չէ ինքը կգժվի իր ասելով : 
>  Ես մտածում եմ , որ աղջիկը դեպրեսիայի մեջ է հիմա, ու շատ հնարավոր է որ հետագայում , եթե սա չբուժբվի նա հնարավոր է ինքնասպանության փորձեր էլ անի: Հա մոռացա ասեմ նաև , որ ինքը փորձեր է արել նիհարել ու այնքան հաց չի ուտում , որ զուգարանի կարիք ՝խոսքս երկար նստելու մասին է , ամսեկան 3-4 անգամ է գնում:
> Ասեք տեսնեմ ոնց բացատրեմ ես իրեն , որ ինչու՞ ես դու անիմաստ տեղը էդպիսի բաներ անում, եթե քեզ դա պետք չէ: Կամ էլ ինչու՞ ես հրաժարվում դպրոց գնալուց:


Բեր իրան ակումբ, ստեղ անիմաստ գրողներովս հավաքված խզբզում ենք, հետը լավ յոլա կգնանք  :Jpit:  

հ.գ. բայց կատակ չեմ անում, Ակումբի տեղը ասա իրան  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (22.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմն մոտս մի աղջիկ է գալիս նա 14 տարեկան է: Ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները հուսահատ վիճակում են : Ասում են , որ ոչ հաց է ուտում  , ոչ դուրս է գալիս շփվում ինչ որ մեկի հոտ ու անընդհատ նյարդային վիճակի մեջ է: Քանի որ հիմնականում տատիկն է խնամել նրան և աղջկա քույրիկին , տատիկը ասում է , որ այս վատ վիճակի մեջ իրենք  հայտնվել են այն պատճառով , որ աղջիկը անընդհատ գրքեր է կարդացել, բռնել ու իր կարդացածը ամբողջը կոնսպեկտ է : Իսկ հիմա էլ նույնիսկ անիմաստ խոսակցությունները գնում և գրում է տետրերի մեջ, անիմաստ թղթեր է սոսնձում իրար, հետո էլ նույն տողի վրա մի քանի նախադսասություն է գրում , այնքան մինջև ոչինչ չի հասկացվում : Ցելաֆանների մեջ է լցրել գրքերը ու անընդհատ իր հետ տանում է տան տարբեր սենյակներով մեկ , ցելաֆանների վրա է գրում : Այ էսպիսի դաժան բաներ : Իսկ բոլորովին վերջերս էլ խնդրել է տատիկին , որ այս տարի հանգստանա և դպրոց չհաճախի, թե չէ ինքը կգժվի իր ասելով : 
>  Ես մտածում եմ , որ աղջիկը դեպրեսիայի մեջ է հիմա, ու շատ հնարավոր է որ հետագայում , եթե սա չբուժբվի նա հնարավոր է ինքնասպանության փորձեր էլ անի: Հա մոռացա ասեմ նաև , որ ինքը փորձեր է արել նիհարել ու այնքան հաց չի ուտում , որ զուգարանի կարիք ՝խոսքս երկար նստելու մասին է , ամսեկան 3-4 անգամ է գնում:
> Ասեք տեսնեմ ոնց բացատրեմ ես իրեն , որ ինչու՞ ես դու անիմաստ տեղը էդպիսի բաներ անում, եթե քեզ դա պետք չէ: Կամ էլ ինչու՞ ես հրաժարվում դպրոց գնալուց:


Ես էստեղ ավելի շատ պսիխոզի հոտ եմ ապրում: Եթե դժվար չի, կարո՞ղ ես ժառանգականությունը մանրամասն ճշտել, թե ընտանիքում ինչ հոգեկան հիվանդություններ կան:

----------

AniwaR (22.07.2014), Freeman (22.07.2014), Մինա (22.07.2014), Ռեյ սամա (24.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ես էստեղ ավելի շատ պսիխոզի հոտ եմ ապրում: Եթե դժվար չի, կարո՞ղ ես ժառանգականությունը մանրամասն ճշտել, թե ընտանիքում ինչ հոգեկան հիվանդություններ կան:


Իրենց ասելով ամեն ինչ իրենց գեների մեջ մաքուր է:  էդպիսի դեպք առաջին անգամ են տեսնում :
Բյուր , բայց սա կարծեմ արդեն դեպրեսիա է : Ինքը իմ քանի ամիս հետո հնարավոր է , որ ինքնասպանության փորձ անի, պետք է միշտ հսկողության տակ լինի: 
էնպիսի դիետա է ինքը իրեն գրել ու արել, որ կմախք է դարձել:  Ախր բնավորության մեջ էլ նախանձության գիծը շատ է ընդգծվում , քրոջը ասում է , դու գիրք չկարդաս մինջև ես չկարդամ դա : Կարդալուց հետո էլ բան չի հիշում : Իր մոտ սուիցիդալ մտքեր էլ շատ կան , տատն ասում ա , որ ամեն 2 րոպեն մեկ ասում ա .
- Տա՛տ հիմա ես այ էս խոսակցությունը պիտի էլի գրեմ , պիտի գնամ տետրերս վերձնեմ : Տա՛տ  էլ ի՞նչ գրեմ:


Սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասես: :Think:

----------


## Freeman

Չեմ կարծում, որ դեպրեսիա ա: Նախ պարտադիր չի ժառանգական ֆակտորը, չնայած հաճախ կա, երկրորդ՝ ծնողները միշտ չի, որ կասեին, եթե նույնիսկ ժառանգական ռիսկի խմբում լիներ, երրորդ՝ինքնասպանության փորձը պարտադիր չի դեպրեսիա նշանակի, ոչ էլ նախանձկոտությունը: Ուրիշ պատճառ կա ՞, որ մտածում ես դեպրեսիա ա, ոչ թե որևէ փսիխոզ

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Չեմ կարծում, որ դեպրեսիա ա: Նախ պարտադիր չի ժառանգական ֆակտորը, չնայած հաճախ կա, երկրորդ՝ ծնողները միշտ չի, որ կասեին, եթե նույնիսկ ժառանգական ռիսկի խմբում լիներ, երրորդ՝ինքնասպանության փորձը պարտադիր չի դեպրեսիա նշանակի, ոչ էլ նախանձկոտությունը: Ուրիշ պատճառ կա ՞, որ մտածում ես դեպրեսիա ա, ոչ թե որևէ փսիխոզ


Սուիցիդալ մտքերի շատ առկա լինելը:  Ես ուղղակի վախենում եմ , որ   այդ փորձը չանի հանկարծ: Չեմ կարծում , որ դիտավորյալ կանի կամ կստի ուղղակի վախեցնելու համար:  :Think: 
Հա մոռացա ասեմ , որ գրեթե չի խոսում , ձեռագիրը այնքան խճճված է դարձրել , որ անընթեռնելի է , իսկ իրենց ասելով առաջ շատ մաքուր և գեղեցիկ է գրելիս եղել , դե սա իհարկե այնքան էլ շատ կարևոր չէ, բայց այն , որ հիմնականում լռում է , գլխի շարժումներով է պատասխանում հարցերին , մեկուսացել է , փակվում է իր սենյակում , զրուցում է միայն անշունչ առարկաների հետ ,  ինքն իր համար դիետաներ է պահում , տատիկին կարող է ասել.
-Տե՛ս տատ, էնտեղ մարդ կա նստած:
Բայց իրականում էդպիսի բան չլինի , դրանք ինձ թույլ են տալիս մտածել , որ նրա մոտ դեպրեսիվ շրջան է: :Think:

----------


## Freeman

> տատիկին կարող է ասել.
> -Տե՛ս տատ, էնտեղ մարդ կա նստած:
> Բայց իրականում էդպիսի բան չլինի , դրանք ինձ թույլ են տալիս մտածել , որ նրա մոտ դեպրեսիվ շրջան է:


Իսկ էդ մարդուն ինքը տեսնում ա՞, թե՞ անկապ ասում ա:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Իսկ էդ մարդուն ինքը տեսնում ա՞, թե՞ անկապ ասում ա:


Իրա ասելով ինքը տեսնում ա դա :
 Սկզբից չէի հավատում , ասում էի , գուցե ցանկացել է տատիկին վախեցնի , բայց հետո զգացի , որ իրոք դա նրա աչքին երևացել ա, որովհետև նկարագրեց այդ մարդուն , առանց որևէ մի պահ մտածելու:Հստակ ասում էր, որ տեսել է ինչ որ մեկի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրենց ասելով ամեն ինչ իրենց գեների մեջ մաքուր է:  էդպիսի դեպք առաջին անգամ են տեսնում :
> Բյուր , բայց սա կարծեմ արդեն դեպրեսիա է : Ինքը իմ քանի ամիս հետո հնարավոր է , որ ինքնասպանության փորձ անի, պետք է միշտ հսկողության տակ լինի: 
> էնպիսի դիետա է ինքը իրեն գրել ու արել, որ կմախք է դարձել:  Ախր բնավորության մեջ էլ նախանձության գիծը շատ է ընդգծվում , քրոջը ասում է , դու գիրք չկարդաս մինջև ես չկարդամ դա : Կարդալուց հետո էլ բան չի հիշում : Իր մոտ սուիցիդալ մտքեր էլ շատ կան , տատն ասում ա , որ ամեն 2 րոպեն մեկ ասում ա .
> - Տա՛տ հիմա ես այ էս խոսակցությունը պիտի էլի գրեմ , պիտի գնամ տետրերս վերձնեմ : Տա՛տ  էլ ի՞նչ գրեմ:
> 
> 
> Սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասես:


Գորտուկ ջան, եթե ինքը ինքնասպանության մտքեր ա արտահայտում, դու մենակ մի բան կարաս անես ու պարտավոր ես անել, թե չէ եթե ինքնասպանության փորձ անի, սաղ մեղքը քո վրա ա լինելու: Պիտի պահանջես, որ հոսպիտալացնեն: Ինքնասպանության ռիսկը հոսպիտալացման բացարձակ ցուցում ա: 
Հետո, դեպրեսիան ինքը շատ լայն հասկացություն ա ու առանձին վերցրած դիագնոզ չի: Կա միաբևեռ մեծ դեպրեսիա կոչեցյալը, որն էդ տարիքին էնքան էլ բնորոշ չի, համ էլ մի քիչ ուրիշ սիմպտոմներով ա ընթանում: Կա նաև երկբևեռ դեպրեսիա, որը երկբևեռ խանգարման մի փուլ ա միայն: Բայց կա նաև պրեմորբիդ դեպրեսիա, որը կարա մի քանի տարի նախորդի շիզոֆրենիային: Քո նկարագրածը շատ նման ա պրեմորբիդ դեպրեսիային, այսինքն՝ ինքը որպես էդպիսին դեպրեսիա էլ չի, այլ մի քիչ ուրիշ երևույթ: Դեպրեսիայի հիմնական դրսևորումը տրամադրության անկումն ա, իսկ էս պրեմորբիդ վիճակի դեպքում դու ունենում ես ոչ թե տրամադրության անկում, այլ հույզերի աղքատացում ընդհանրապես, ունենում ես հետաքրքրությունների կորուստ ու միևնույն ժամանակ ֆիքսացիա անսովոր, կոնկրետ մի հետաքրքրության վրա, ունենում ես անտարբերություն շրջապատի նկատմամբ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Իսկ էդ մարդուն ինքը տեսնում ա՞, թե՞ անկապ ասում ա:


Տես դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշներից է այն , որ անտեղի մտքերը շատ անգամ սկսում է կրկնել , անիմաստ առանց մտածելու , դա միտք է արտահայտում , թե ոչ: Բացի դրանից դիետա է պահում , տեսնում է այն ինչ չկա : Ընկճված է , չի շփվում ոչ մեկի հետ , անիմաստ քայլեր է անում , ասենք գրքերը դասավորում է մեծ ցելեֆանների մեջ տանում՝ աջ ու ձախ:
Հնարավոր է , որ դեռ նոր է սկսվում դեպրեսիվ փուլը , բայց եթե էսպես շարունակվի հաստատ դեպրեսիայի մեջ է ընկնելու : Իր տեսքն էլ ինձ հուշում է , որ դա ուղղակի փսիխոզ չէ : :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տես դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշներից է այն ,* որ անտեղի մտքերը շատ անգամ սկսում է կրկնել , անիմաստ առանց մտածելու , դա միտք է արտահայտում , թե ոչ:* Բացի դրանից դիետա է պահում , տեսնում է այն ինչ չկա : Ընկճված է , չի շփվում ոչ մեկի հետ , անիմաստ քայլեր է անում , ասենք գրքերը դասավորում է մեծ ցելեֆանների մեջ տանում՝ աջ ու ձախ:
> Հնարավոր է , որ դեռ նոր է սկսվում դեպրեսիվ փուլը , բայց եթե էսպես շարունակվի հաստատ դեպրեսիայի մեջ է ընկնելու : Իր տեսքն էլ ինձ հուշում է , որ դա ուղղակի փսիխոզ չէ :


Գորտուկ ջան, ո՞վ ա քեզ սովորեցրել, որ դա դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշ ա  :Think:  Դեպրեսիան նման ախտանիշ չունի: Հակառակը՝ դա պսիխոզի ախտանիշ ա: Հետո, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ուղղակի պսիխոզ չէ»: Դու գիտե՞ս, որ պսիխոզն «ուղղակի» երբեք չի լինում, ու ավելի լուրջ խանգարում ա, քան դեպրեսիան: Դու գիտե՞ս, որ նաև լինում են դեպրեսիվ պսիխոզներ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, եթե ինքը ինքնասպանության մտքեր ա արտահայտում, դու մենակ մի բան կարաս անես ու պարտավոր ես անել, թե չէ եթե ինքնասպանության փորձ անի, սաղ մեղքը քո վրա ա լինելու: Պիտի պահանջես, որ հոսպիտալացնեն: Ինքնասպանության ռիսկը հոսպիտալացման բացարձակ ցուցում ա: 
> Հետո, դեպրեսիան ինքը շատ լայն հասկացություն ա ու առանձին վերցրած դիագնոզ չի: Կա միաբևեռ մեծ դեպրեսիա կոչեցյալը, որն էդ տարիքին էնքան էլ բնորոշ չի, համ էլ մի քիչ ուրիշ սիմպտոմներով ա ընթանում: Կա նաև երկբևեռ դեպրեսիա, որը երկբևեռ խանգարման մի փուլ ա միայն: Բայց կա նաև պրեմորբիդ դեպրեսիա, որը կարա մի քանի տարի նախորդի շիզոֆրենիային: Քո նկարագրածը շատ նման ա պրեմորբիդ դեպրեսիային, այսինքն՝ ինքը որպես էդպիսին դեպրեսիա էլ չի, այլ մի քիչ ուրիշ երևույթ: Դեպրեսիայի հիմնական դրսևորումը տրամադրության անկումն ա, իսկ էս պրեմորբիդ վիճակի դեպքում դու ունենում ես ոչ թե տրամադրության անկում, այլ հույզերի աղքատացում ընդհանրապես, ունենում ես հետաքրքրությունների կորուստ ու միևնույն ժամանակ ֆիքսացիա անսովոր, կոնկրետ մի հետաքրքրության վրա, ունենում ես անտարբերություն շրջապատի նկատմամբ:


 Բյուր ես դա արդեն արել եմ : Հիմա ինքը հսկողության տակ է: Հա Բյուր ես և դու միևնույն ծամանակ դրանց մասին գրեցինք արդեն : Բայց դեռ ինքասպանության մասին չի խոսել: Նույնիսկ ինքս շատ զգուշությամբ իրենցից հարցրեցի, թե արդյոք նման փորձ եղել է , կամ ինքը կարող է երբևէ էդպիսի բան անի. կտրականապես ժխտեց, բայց դե դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում:
Հիմա ասածս  էն ա , որ մի խորհուրդ էլ դուք տաք:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, ո՞վ ա քեզ սովորեցրել, որ դա դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշ ա  Դեպրեսիան նման ախտանիշ չունի: Հակառակը՝ դա պսիխոզի ախտանիշ ա: Հետո, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ուղղակի պսիխոզ չէ»: Դու գիտե՞ս, որ պսիխոզն «ուղղակի» երբեք չի լինում, ու ավելի լուրջ խանգարում ա, քան դեպրեսիան: Դու գիտե՞ս, որ նաև լինում են դեպրեսիվ պսիխոզներ:


Գիտեմ Բյուր  :Smile:  մանրամասն ուսումնասիրում եմ , հիմա էլ ավելի շատ եմ փորձում քչփորել , որ հասկանամ կոնկրետ ինչ է իր մոտ:

----------


## Freeman

> Գորտուկ ջան, եթե ինքը ինքնասպանության մտքեր ա արտահայտում, դու մենակ մի բան կարաս անես ու պարտավոր ես անել, թե չէ եթե ինքնասպանության փորձ անի, սաղ մեղքը քո վրա ա լինելու: Պիտի պահանջես, որ հոսպիտալացնեն: Ինքնասպանության ռիսկը հոսպիտալացման բացարձակ ցուցում ա: 
> Հետո, դեպրեսիան ինքը շատ լայն հասկացություն ա ու առանձին վերցրած դիագնոզ չի: Կա միաբևեռ մեծ դեպրեսիա կոչեցյալը, որն էդ տարիքին էնքան էլ բնորոշ չի, համ էլ մի քիչ ուրիշ սիմպտոմներով ա ընթանում: Կա նաև երկբևեռ դեպրեսիա, որը երկբևեռ խանգարման մի փուլ ա միայն: Բայց կա նաև պրեմորբիդ դեպրեսիա, որը կարա մի քանի տարի նախորդի շիզոֆրենիային: Քո նկարագրածը շատ նման ա պրեմորբիդ դեպրեսիային, այսինքն՝ ինքը որպես էդպիսին դեպրեսիա էլ չի, այլ մի քիչ ուրիշ երևույթ: Դեպրեսիայի հիմնական դրսևորումը տրամադրության անկումն ա, իսկ էս պրեմորբիդ վիճակի դեպքում դու ունենում ես ոչ թե տրամադրության անկում, այլ հույզերի աղքատացում ընդհանրապես, ունենում ես հետաքրքրությունների կորուստ ու միևնույն ժամանակ ֆիքսացիա անսովոր, կոնկրետ մի հետաքրքրության վրա, ունենում ես անտարբերություն շրջապատի նկատմամբ:


Պրեմորբիդը այսպես կոչված ապաթիկոաբուլիկ համախտանիշը չի՞




> Տես դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշներից է այն , որ անտեղի մտքերը շատ անգամ սկսում է կրկնել , անիմաստ առանց մտածելու , դա միտք է արտահայտում , թե ոչ: Բացի դրանից դիետա է պահում , տեսնում է այն ինչ չկա : Ընկճված է , չի շփվում ոչ մեկի հետ , անիմաստ քայլեր է անում , ասենք գրքերը դասավորում է մեծ ցելեֆանների մեջ տանում՝ աջ ու ձախ:
> Հնարավոր է , որ դեռ նոր է սկսվում դեպրեսիվ փուլը , բայց եթե էսպես շարունակվի հաստատ դեպրեսիայի մեջ է ընկնելու : Իր տեսքն էլ ինձ հուշում է , որ դա ուղղակի փսիխոզ չէ :


Ես կասեի ոչ թե ուղղակի փսիխոզ չի, այլ ուղղակի դեպրեսիա չի: Ստեղ եթե դեպրեսիա կա, ինքը սիմպտոմ ա, ոչ թե ախտորոշում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ես դա արդեն արել եմ : Հիմա ինքը հսկողության տակ է: Հա Բյուր ես և դու միևնույն ծամանակ դրանց մասին գրեցինք արդեն : Բայց դեռ ինքասպանության մասին չի խոսել: Նույնիսկ ինքս շատ զգուշությամբ իրենցից հարցրեցի, թե արդյոք նման փորձ եղել է , կամ ինքը կարող է երբևէ էդպիսի բան անի. *կտրականապես ժխտեց, բայց դե դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում:*Հիմա ասածս  էն ա , որ մի խորհուրդ էլ դուք տաք:


Գորտուկ ջան, *դա ամեն ինչ ա նշանակում*: Գիտե՞ս ոնց են իմանում մարդն ինքնասպանության միտք ունի, թե չէ: Հարցնելով: Եթե ինքը ժխտում ա, դու ոչ մի բարոյական և մասնագիտական իրավունք չունես պնդելու, թե ամեն դեպքում ինքն ունի մտքեր: Դու էսքան նկարագրել ես, ոչ մի տեղ դեպրեսիայի հստակ սիմպտոմ չտեսա, ամբողջությամբ տանում ա դեպի պսիխոզ: Հոգեբույժի մոտ ուղարկե՞լ ես: Ես կարող եմ մի շատ լավ մանկական հոգեբույժի տեղ ասել: Ու եթե պսիխոզ ա, չի կարելի ժամանակ կորցնել, որովհետև ինչքան ուշ սկսվի դեղորայքային բուժումը, էնքան դժվար կլինի վիճակից հանելը: Ավելին՝ եթե պսիխոզ ա, հոգեբանն ուղղակի իրավունք չունի տվյալ անձի հետ աշխատելու: Միակ բանը, որ կարա անի, ԿՎԹ-ն ա, էն էլ սուր վիճակն անցնելուց հետո, բայց վստահ եմ, որ դու ԿՎԹ չես անում:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, ո՞վ ա քեզ սովորեցրել, որ դա դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշ ա  Դեպրեսիան նման ախտանիշ չունի: Հակառակը՝ դա պսիխոզի ախտանիշ ա: Հետո, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ուղղակի պսիխոզ չէ»: Դու գիտե՞ս, որ պսիխոզն «ուղղակի» երբեք չի լինում, ու ավելի լուրջ խանգարում ա, քան դեպրեսիան: Դու գիտե՞ս, որ նաև լինում են դեպրեսիվ պսիխոզներ:


Բյուր բայց սրանք բնորոշ են դեպրեսիային , ինչու՞ ես ասում , որ դա դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշ չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պրեմորբիդը այսպես կոչված ապաթիկոաբուլիկ համախտանիշը չի՞


Թու ես ձեր սովետական տերմինների ինչն եմ ասել  :Jpit: 
Չէ, պրեմորբիդ դեպրեսիա ա: Ապաթիկոաբուլիկ համախտանիշը մի քիչ շատ ավելի նեղացված տերմին ա:




> Ես կասեի ոչ թե ուղղակի փսիխոզ չի, այլ ուղղակի դեպրեսիա չի: Ստեղ եթե դեպրեսիա կա, ինքը սիմպտոմ ա, ոչ թե ախտորոշում:


ահա

----------

Freeman (22.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, *դա ամեն ինչ ա նշանակում*: Գիտե՞ս ոնց են իմանում մարդն ինքնասպանության միտք ունի, թե չէ: Հարցնելով: Եթե ինքը ժխտում ա, դու ոչ մի բարոյական և մասնագիտական իրավունք չունես պնդելու, թե ամեն դեպքում ինքն ունի մտքեր: Դու էսքան նկարագրել ես, ոչ մի տեղ դեպրեսիայի հստակ սիմպտոմ չտեսա, ամբողջությամբ տանում ա դեպի պսիխոզ: Հոգեբույժի մոտ ուղարկե՞լ ես: Ես կարող եմ մի շատ լավ մանկական հոգեբույժի տեղ ասել: Ու եթե պսիխոզ ա, չի կարելի ժամանակ կորցնել, որովհետև ինչքան ուշ սկսվի դեղորայքային բուժումը, էնքան դժվար կլինի վիճակից հանելը: Ավելին՝ եթե պսիխոզ ա, հոգեբանն ուղղակի իրավունք չունի տվյալ անձի հետ աշխատելու: Միակ բանը, որ կարա անի, ԿՎԹ-ն ա, էն էլ սուր վիճակն անցնելուց հետո, բայց վստահ եմ, որ դու ԿՎԹ չես անում:


 Բյուր ես իրեն ուղղարկել եմ Մասիվ: Չէ ԿՎթ չեմ անում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ես իրեն ուղղարկել եմ Մասիվ: Չէ ԿՎթ չեմ անում


Հըմ, չգիտեմ՝ Մասիվի հոգեբույժների որակը, անձամբ ես մենակ մեկ-երկու հոգու եմ վստահում: Ամեն դեպքում, ճիշտ ես արել: Եթե տեսնում ես մաքուր հոգեբանական դեպք չի, ինչքան հնարավոր ա շուտ գլուխդ ազատի:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, *դա ամեն ինչ ա նշանակում*: Գիտե՞ս ոնց են իմանում մարդն ինքնասպանության միտք ունի, թե չէ: Հարցնելով: Եթե ինքը ժխտում ա, դու ոչ մի բարոյական և մասնագիտական իրավունք չունես պնդելու, թե ամեն դեպքում ինքն ունի մտքեր: Դու էսքան նկարագրել ես, ոչ մի տեղ դեպրեսիայի հստակ սիմպտոմ չտեսա, ամբողջությամբ տանում ա դեպի պսիխոզ: Հոգեբույժի մոտ ուղարկե՞լ ես: Ես կարող եմ մի շատ լավ մանկական հոգեբույժի տեղ ասել: Ու եթե պսիխոզ ա, չի կարելի ժամանակ կորցնել, որովհետև ինչքան ուշ սկսվի դեղորայքային բուժումը, էնքան դժվար կլինի վիճակից հանելը: Ավելին՝ եթե պսիխոզ ա, հոգեբանն ուղղակի իրավունք չունի տվյալ անձի հետ աշխատելու: Միակ բանը, որ կարա անի, ԿՎԹ-ն ա, էն էլ սուր վիճակն անցնելուց հետո, բայց վստահ եմ, որ դու ԿՎԹ չես անում:


չեմ ասում, որ ունի էդպիսի մտքեր, ասում եմ , որ հիմա եթե չունի , չի նշանակում , որ չի կարա ժամանակի ընթացքում չառաջանա:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Հըմ, չգիտեմ՝ Մասիվի հոգեբույժների որակը, անձամբ ես մենակ մեկ-երկու հոգու եմ վստահում: Ամեն դեպքում, ճիշտ ես արել: Եթե տեսնում ես մաքուր հոգեբանական դեպք չի, ինչքան հնարավոր ա շուտ գլուխդ ազատի:


Հա Բյուր հաստատ հոգեբույժի կարիք ա պետք , ու ինչքան շուտ՝ էնքան լավ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր բայց սրանք բնորոշ են դեպրեսիային , ինչու՞ ես ասում , որ դա դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշ չէ:


Գորտուկ, դա դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշ չի: Նորից եմ կրկնում. անկապ մտքեր ասելը դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշ չի, չկա տենց բան, մոռացի: Ո՞վ ա քեզ սովորացրել կամ որտե՞ղ ես կարդացել, որ դա դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշ ա: Մաքսիմում դա կարա ի հայտ գա պսիխոտիկ դեպրեսիայի ժամանակ, բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում դա պսիխոտիկ կողմի, ոչ թե դեպրեսիվ կողմի ախտանիշ ա:

----------

Նոյեմ (22.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չեմ ասում, որ ունի էդպիսի մտքեր, ասում եմ , որ հիմա եթե չունի , չի նշանակում , որ չի կարա ժամանակի ընթացքում չառաջանա:


Հա, չի բացառվում, բայց ամեն դեպքում ինքնասպանության ռիսկն էդ դեպքում կտրուկ ընկնում ա, հոսպիտալիզացիայի ցուցում էլ չի լինում:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Ես իմ բոլոր պացիենտների հետ կարծես ապրում եմ իրենց ամեն մի վիճակը:  :Sad:  Ու քանի , որ դեռ սկսնակ եմ ու շատ պրակտիկա  չունեմ , անընդհատ վազվզոցի մեջ եմ , մեկ վազում եմ գնում եմ մեկի մոտ եմ հարցնում , մեկ մի ուրիշի մոտ, մի խոսքով մոտս չլոցի ա  :Sad:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ, դա դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշ չի: Նորից եմ կրկնում. անկապ մտքեր ասելը դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշ չի, չկա տենց բան, մոռացի: Ո՞վ ա քեզ սովորացրել կամ որտե՞ղ ես կարդացել, որ դա դեպրեսիայի ախտանիշ ա: Մաքսիմում դա կարա ի հայտ գա պսիխոտիկ դեպրեսիայի ժամանակ, բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում դա պսիխոտիկ կողմի, ոչ թե դեպրեսիվ կողմի ախտանիշ ա:


Կարդացել եմ , Բյուր ուզում եմ ասեմ , որ առանց մտածելու , թե ինչ ա ասում , անընդհատ կրկնում ա միտք չարտահայտող բաներ: Հա մեկ էլ գիտեք ինչ ա անում , մի տետր ա վերցրել ու էնտեղ գրում ա թուրքերեն , իսպաներն, իտալերեն , ֆրանսերեն , արաբերեն  ու սրանք իբր , թե այդ լեզվով են , այնինչ ինքն է , հորինել ու միայն ինքն է հասկանում , ու ասում է իբր իր գրածը այդ լեզվով է:

----------


## Freeman

> Թու ես ձեր սովետական տերմինների ինչն եմ ասել 
> Չէ, պրեմորբիդ դեպրեսիա ա: Ապաթիկոաբուլիկ համախտանիշը մի քիչ շատ ավելի նեղացված տերմին ա:


Ենթադրեցի, որ հիմա չի օգտագործվում էդ տերմինը, դրա համար «այսպես կոչված» ասեցի :դ
Ուղղակի նկարագրությունդ նման էր էր երևույթին)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարդացել եմ , Բյուր ուզում եմ ասեմ , որ առանց մտածելու , թե ինչ ա ասում , անընդհատ կրկնում ա միտք չարտահայտող բաներ: Հա մեկ էլ գիտեք ինչ ա անում , մի տետր ա վերցրել ու էնտեղ գրում ա թուրքերեն , իսպաներն, իտալերեն , ֆրանսերեն , արաբերեն  ու սրանք իբր , թե այդ լեզվով են , այնինչ ինքն է , հորինել ու միայն ինքն է հասկանում , ու ասում է իբր իր գրածը այդ լեզվով է:


Որտե՞ղ ես կարդացել: Որտեղ որ կարդացել ես, էդ գիրքը ճղի, շպրտի մի կողմ: Առանց մտածելու, միտք չարտահայտող բաները բացարձակապես կապ չունեն դեպրեսիայի հետ: Քո նկարագրածը մտածողության ֆորմալ խանգարում ա, թե որ մեկն ա, չեմ կարա ասեմ, որովհետև «միտք չարտահայտող բաները» շատ աբստրակտ ինֆորմացիա ա: Ո՞նց միտք չի արտահայտում: Նոր, նախկինում գոյություն չունեցող բառե՞ր ա ասում, թե՞ գոյություն ունեցող բառեր, որոնք իրար հետ կապ չունեն: Նախադասությունները քերականական կառուցվածք ունե՞ն: Հարցերին ո՞նց ա պատասխանում և այլն: Բայց նորից եմ ասում. սա դեպրեսիայի տիպիկ ցուցանիշ չի: 
Իսկ էդ «իբր ֆրանսերեն-արաբերենները» տիպիկ նեոլիգզմների, ինչպես նաև շատ հնարավոր ա, որ սիմվոլիկ մտածողության օրինակ են: Այսինքն, ևս մեկ ապացույց, որ գործ ունենք պսիխոզի, ոչ թե դեպրեսիայի հետ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ենթադրեցի, որ հիմա չի օգտագործվում էդ տերմինը, դրա համար «այսպես կոչված» ասեցի :դ
> Ուղղակի նկարագրությունդ նման էր էր երևույթին)


հա, նման ա  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի ինչքան գիտեմ Սովետում շիզոֆրենիայի պրեմորբիդ կայֆեր չէին առանձնացնում, դրա համար դժվար ա դրա սովետական համարժեքը գտնելը:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Որտե՞ղ ես կարդացել: Որտեղ որ կարդացել ես, էդ գիրքը ճղի, շպրտի մի կողմ: Առանց մտածելու, միտք չարտահայտող բաները բացարձակապես կապ չունեն դեպրեսիայի հետ: Քո նկարագրածը մտածողության ֆորմալ խանգարում ա, թե որ մեկն ա, չեմ կարա ասեմ, որովհետև «միտք չարտահայտող բաները» շատ աբստրակտ ինֆորմացիա ա: Ո՞նց միտք չի արտահայտում: Նոր, նախկինում գոյություն չունեցող բառե՞ր ա ասում, թե՞ գոյություն ունեցող բառեր, որոնք իրար հետ կապ չունեն: Նախադասությունները քերականական կառուցվածք ունե՞ն: Հարցերին ո՞նց ա պատասխանում և այլն: Բայց նորից եմ ասում. սա դեպրեսիայի տիպիկ ցուցանիշ չի: 
> Իսկ էդ «իբր ֆրանսերեն-արաբերենները» տիպիկ նեոլիգզմների, ինչպես նաև շատ հնարավոր ա, որ սիմվոլիկ մտածողության օրինակ են: Այսինքն, ևս մեկ ապացույց, որ գործ ունենք պսիխոզի, ոչ թե դեպրեսիայի հետ:


 Լավ Բյուր քանի որ դու ինձանից շատ պրակտիկա ունես , ես քեզ հավատում եմ , բայց թող գիրքը չճղեմ էլի:
Ես էլի կհետաքրքրվեմ : Գիտես ինքը անընդհատ ասում ա .
- Տա՛տ էլի , պիտի գրեմ , էս էլ պիտի գրեմ: 
Այսինքն ասածը էդ պահին բան չի նշանակում , անիմաստ ա խոսում , իրենք էդ թեման չեն շոշափում ու ինքը ամեն 2 րոպեն մեկ նույն նախադասությունը կրկնում ա, նախադասությունները սահուն են , քերականական կառուցված ունեն, միտքը հստակ արտահայտում է, երբ հարց տալիս եմ՝ նորմալ պատասխանում է , բայց տանը արած քայլերն են տարօրինակ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Հիմա տեղ եմ գնում , գամ ու շարունակենք զրույցը : Մեկ էլ Բյուր ինձ փոիխոզի հետ կապված նյութեր կուղղարկես , եթե ունես էլի : Ես մեյլս տա՞մ , թե ՞ ունես:

----------


## Dayana

> Լավ Բյուր քանի որ դու ինձանից շատ պրակտիկա ունես , ես քեզ հավատում եմ , բայց թող գիրքը չճղեմ էլի:
> Ես էլի կհետաքրքրվեմ : Գիտես ինքը անընդհատ ասում ա .
> - Տա՛տ էլի , պիտի գրեմ , էս էլ պիտի գրեմ: 
> Այսինքն ասածը էդ պահին բան չի նշանակում , անիմաստ ա խոսում , իրենք էդ թեման չեն շոշափում ու ինքը ամեն 2 րոպեն մեկ նույն նախադասությունը կրկնում ա, նախադասությունները սահուն են , քերականական կառուցված ունեն, միտքը հստակ արտահայտում է, երբ հարց տալիս եմ՝ նորմալ պատասխանում է , բայց տանը արած քայլերն են տարօրինակ:


Իսկ էդ տանն արված քայլերը ովքե՞ր են փոխանցում, ինչպիսի՞ն ա իրենց վերաբերմունքը երեխայի հանդեպ, ի՞նչ են ասում երեխային, ինչպե՞ս են վերաբերվում, ճնշումներ գործադրու՞մ են․․․

----------


## Freeman

> Լավ Բյուր քանի որ դու ինձանից շատ պրակտիկա ունես , ես քեզ հավատում եմ , բայց թող գիրքը չճղեմ էլի:
> Ես էլի կհետաքրքրվեմ : Գիտես ինքը անընդհատ ասում ա .
> - Տա՛տ էլի , պիտի գրեմ , էս էլ պիտի գրեմ: 
> Այսինքն ասածը էդ պահին բան չի նշանակում , անիմաստ ա խոսում , իրենք էդ թեման չեն շոշափում ու ինքը ամեն 2 րոպեն մեկ նույն նախադասությունը կրկնում ա, նախադասությունները սահուն են , քերականական կառուցված ունեն, միտքը հստակ արտահայտում է, երբ հարց տալիս եմ՝ նորմալ պատասխանում է , բայց տանը արած քայլերն են տարօրինակ:


Փորձել ե՞ս ճշտել, իրեն էդ ինչ-որ ձայն հրամայում ա՞)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ Բյուր քանի որ դու ինձանից շատ պրակտիկա ունես , ես քեզ հավատում եմ , բայց թող գիրքը չճղեմ էլի:
> Ես էլի կհետաքրքրվեմ : Գիտես ինքը անընդհատ ասում ա .
> - Տա՛տ էլի , պիտի գրեմ , էս էլ պիտի գրեմ: 
> Այսինքն ասածը էդ պահին բան չի նշանակում , անիմաստ ա խոսում , իրենք էդ թեման չեն շոշափում ու ինքը ամեն 2 րոպեն մեկ նույն նախադասությունը կրկնում ա, նախադասությունները սահուն են , քերականական կառուցված ունեն, միտքը հստակ արտահայտում է, երբ հարց տալիս եմ՝ նորմալ պատասխանում է , բայց տանը արած քայլերն են տարօրինակ:


Իսկ դու փորձե՞լ ես հարցնել՝ ինչու պիտի գրի: Գուցե իրան ինչ-որ ձայներ հրամայում են կամ էնպիսի զգացողություն ունի, որ ինքը չի իրա գործողությունների տերը, ուրիշը կառավարում ա: 
Իսկ գիրքը ճղի, գցի, եթե էնտեղ դեպրեսիայի մասին տենց բաներ են գրված: Տարօրինակ քայլերն ո՞վ ա ասում, որ դեպրեսիայի նշան են: 
Ես քեզ կարծեմ հոգեբուժության գրքեր ուղարկել եմ: Բաց դրանք, կարդա:




> Փորձել ե՞ս ճշտել, իրեն էդ ինչ-որ ձայն հրամայում ա՞)


Ասեց է  :Jpit:  

Գորտուկ, բա ամոթ չի՞: Դու մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան ես, աշխատում ես պոլիկլինիկայում, այսինքն՝ մի տեղ, որտեղ հավանական ա, որ հոգեկան խնդիրներով էրեխեքի կբերեն, բայց հասարակ ինտերվյու վարել ու հոգեկան վիճակ գնահատել չգիտես: Երբ պացիենտ ա գալիս մոտդ, դու ի՞նչ հարցեր ես տալիս, ի՞նչ ես անում իրանց հետ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Փորձել ե՞ս ճշտել, իրեն էդ ինչ-որ ձայն հրամայում ա՞)


Հարցրել եմ ,մի անգամ  ասեց  , որ տատիկին ասել ա ,մարդ կա ու ստիպում ա , որ ինքը գրի: Իսկ ինձ մոտ էլ ասեց, որ տատիկին խափել ա տենց բան չի եղել: Ասեցի վստահ ես որ տենց բան չկա դու ուղղակի դիտավորյալ ես ասել, որ տատիկը թողնի դու գրես , ասեց , որ վստահ է:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Իսկ էդ տանն արված քայլերը ովքե՞ր են փոխանցում, ինչպիսի՞ն ա իրենց վերաբերմունքը երեխայի հանդեպ, ի՞նչ են ասում երեխային, ինչպե՞ս են վերաբերվում, ճնշումներ գործադրու՞մ են․․․


Իրանց վերաբերմունքը շատ ջերմ ա Դայ ջան, համբերատար են , շատ չեն ճնշում , հոգատար են ուղղակի ասում են դուրս արի, շփվի ընկերներիդ հետ, քիչ կարդա ու էդպես: Ես էլ եմ ասել , որ մեղմ լինեն նրա հետ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Իսկ դու փորձե՞լ ես հարցնել՝ ինչու պիտի գրի: Գուցե իրան ինչ-որ ձայներ հրամայում են կամ էնպիսի զգացողություն ունի, որ ինքը չի իրա գործողությունների տերը, ուրիշը կառավարում ա: 
> Իսկ գիրքը ճղի, գցի, եթե էնտեղ դեպրեսիայի մասին տենց բաներ են գրված: Տարօրինակ քայլերն ո՞վ ա ասում, որ դեպրեսիայի նշան են: 
> Ես քեզ կարծեմ հոգեբուժության գրքեր ուղարկել եմ: Բաց դրանք, կարդա:
> 
> 
> Ասեց է  
> 
> Գորտուկ, բա ամոթ չի՞: Դու մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան ես, աշխատում ես պոլիկլինիկայում, այսինքն՝ մի տեղ, որտեղ հավանական ա, որ հոգեկան խնդիրներով էրեխեքի կբերեն, բայց հասարակ ինտերվյու վարել ու հոգեկան վիճակ գնահատել չգիտես: Երբ պացիենտ ա գալիս մոտդ, դու ի՞նչ հարցեր ես տալիս, ի՞նչ ես անում իրանց հետ:


Բյուր ես իրեն հարցրել եմ այս բոլոր հարցերը: Ես նույնիսկ նրան խնդրել եմ , որ ինձ գրի  ու տա իր մի ամբողջ օրվա գրաֆիկը , թե ի՞նչ է անում , ե՞րբ ու ո՞նց է անում: Ես մի քանի հոգեբանական թեստեր եմ անցկացրել իրա հետ, փորձել եմ իր անձի հոգեբանությունը հասկանալ, մոտը մելանխոլիա է:
Ինքը ընկճված վիճակում է մի խոսքով:  Գրքերդ կարդացել եմ  ու շնորհակալ եմ շատ դրանց համար, բայց մեծ մասը աշխատանքներիդ լոգոպեդիայից էին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ես իրեն հարցրել եմ այս բոլոր հարցերը: Ես նույնիսկ նրան խնդրել եմ , որ ինձ գրի  ու տա իր մի ամբողջ օրվա գրաֆիկը , թե ի՞նչ է անում , ե՞րբ ու ո՞նց է անում: Ես մի քանի հոգեբանական թեստեր եմ անցկացրել իրա հետ, փորձել եմ իր անձի հոգեբանությունը հասկանալ, մոտը մելանխոլիա է:
> Ինքը ընկճված վիճակում է մի խոսքով:  Գրքերդ կարդացել եմ  ու շնորհակալ եմ շատ դրանց համար, բայց մեծ մասը աշխատանքներիդ լոգոպեդիայից էին:


Ախր ո՞նց ես ասում, որ մելանխոլիա ա  :Sad:  Բա որ բոլոր հարցերը տվել ես, ո՞նց չես կարողանում համադրել ու հասկանալ, որ առաջին հերթին պսիխոզի հետ գործ ունենք: Ինչի՞ց ես որոշում, որ սա դեպրեսիա ա: Ինչքան ավելի շատ ես նկարագրում, էնքան ավելի ակնհայտ ա դառնում պսիխոզը:

Երեկոյան քեզ հոգեբուժական գրքեր էլ կուղարկեմ: Հիմա տանը չեմ, չեմ կարող:

Թարմացում. նոր նայեցի, ես քեզ ինը հատ մանկական հոգեբուժական գիրք եմ ուղարկել, մեծ մասը՝ ռուսերեն: Խնդրում եմ՝ բաց, կարդա դրանք, հասկացի, թե պսիխոզը ինչով ա դեպրեսիայից տարբերվում:

----------

Նոյեմ (22.07.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հարցրել եմ ,մի անգամ  ասեց  , որ տատիկին ասել ա ,մարդ կա ու ստիպում ա , որ ինքը գրի: Իսկ ինձ մոտ էլ ասեց, որ տատիկին խափել ա տենց բան չի եղել: Ասեցի վստահ ես որ տենց բան չկա *դու ուղղակի դիտավորյալ ես ասել, որ տատիկը թողնի դու գրես* , ասեց , որ վստահ է:


կրուտիտը պատրաստի տվել ես իրան էլի  :Jpit:  

կարող ա վախենում ա քեզ ասի:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Իսկ դու փորձե՞լ ես հարցնել՝ ինչու պիտի գրի: Գուցե իրան ինչ-որ ձայներ հրամայում են կամ էնպիսի զգացողություն ունի, որ ինքը չի իրա գործողությունների տերը, ուրիշը կառավարում ա: 
> Իսկ գիրքը ճղի, գցի, եթե էնտեղ դեպրեսիայի մասին տենց բաներ են գրված: Տարօրինակ քայլերն ո՞վ ա ասում, որ դեպրեսիայի նշան են: 
> Ես քեզ կարծեմ հոգեբուժության գրքեր ուղարկել եմ: Բաց դրանք, կարդա:
> 
> 
> Ասեց է  
> 
> Գորտուկ, բա ամոթ չի՞: Դու մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան ես, աշխատում ես պոլիկլինիկայում, այսինքն՝ մի տեղ, որտեղ հավանական ա, որ հոգեկան խնդիրներով էրեխեքի կբերեն, բայց հասարակ ինտերվյու վարել ու հոգեկան վիճակ գնահատել չգիտես: Երբ պացիենտ ա գալիս մոտդ, դու ի՞նչ հարցեր ես տալիս, ի՞նչ ես անում իրանց հետ:


 Ես իրան էսպիսի մի թեստ առաջարկեցի , ասեցի արի պատկերացնենք , եթե դու լինեիր ինչ որ մի 1.ՍՊԱՍՔ, 2.ԲՈՒՍԱԿԱՆ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻՑ ԻՆՉ ՈՐ ՄԻ ՏԵՍԱԿ,3. ԶԵՆՔ և 4.ԶԱՐԴ , ապա դու ի՞նչ կլինեիր: Ու մենք դա միասին վերլուծեցինք, ինքը նկարեց, բայց բավականին անհասկանալի ծառ նկարեց, ասեց բերքատու է , բայց ո՛չ արմատները նկարեց ծառի, ո՛չ էլ տերևները , հետո մի բաժակ նկարեց ու ասեց , որ ապակյա է ու կտա , որ օգտվի միայն քույրը իր, հետո էլ նկարեց մի ժամացույց , որի վրա թվերը չկային, իսկ զենք էլ չնկարեց: 
էստեղից եզրակացություն ,որ թույլ է իր պաշտպանողական կողմը, ինքը զատ զգայուն է , չունի տերևներ ու արմատներ, այսինքն հաստատուն չի կանգնած իր հողի վրա , իսկ ժամացույցի թվերի բացակայությունն էլ ու մեկնաբանությունն էլ ինձ ստիպեց , որ մտածեմ , որ նա արդեն կորցրել է ժամանակի զգացողությունը : Այս ամենը իր տատիկը լռիվ հաստատեց:Ու ասեց , որ շատ ճիշտ է: էլի թեստեր արեցինք:  Մյուս թեստն էլ այն էր , որ պիտի նկարի երևակայական թռչուն , հետո էլ նկարեց իր երազանքների երկիրը:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> կրուտիտը պատրաստի տվել ես իրան էլի  
> 
> կարող ա վախենում ա քեզ ասի:


 չգիտեմ ասեց , որ խափել ա ու վատ ա զգում շատ դրա համար: :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես իրան էսպիսի մի թեստ առաջարկեցի , ասեցի արի պատկերացնենք , եթե դու լինեիր ինչ որ մի 1.ՍՊԱՍՔ, 2.ԲՈՒՍԱԿԱՆ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻՑ ԻՆՉ ՈՐ ՄԻ ՏԵՍԱԿ,3. ԶԵՆՔ և 4.ԶԱՐԴ , ապա դու ի՞նչ կլինեիր: Ու մենք դա միասին վերլուծեցինք, ինքը նկարեց, բայց բավականին անհասկանալի ծառ նկարեց, ասեց բերքատու է , բայց ո՛չ արմատները նկարեց ծառի, ո՛չ էլ տերևները , հետո մի բաժակ նկարեց ու ասեց , որ ապակյա է ու կտա , որ օգտվի միայն քույրը իր, հետո էլ նկարեց մի ժամացույց , որի վրա թվերը չկային, իսկ զենք էլ չնկարեց: 
> էստեղից եզրակացություն ,որ թույլ է իր պաշտպանողական կողմը, ինքը զատ զգայուն է , չունի տերևներ ու արմատներ, այսինքն հաստատուն չի կանգնած իր հողի վրա , իսկ ժամացույցի թվերի բացակայությունն էլ ու մեկնաբանությունն էլ ինձ ստիպեց , որ մտածեմ , որ նա արդեն կորցրել է ժամանակի զգացողությունը : Այս ամենը իր տատիկը լռիվ հաստատեց:Ու ասեց , որ շատ ճիշտ է: էլի թեստեր արեցինք:  Մյուս թեստն էլ այն էր , որ պիտի նկարի երևակայական թռչուն , հետո էլ նկարեց իր երազանքների երկիրը:


Ի՞նչ ես խոսում, ի՞նչ ծառ-տերև-ֆլան-ֆստան: Մարդն ասում ա՝ ինչ-որ ուժեր իրան ստիպում են, որ գրի, դու փոխանակ դրա մեջ խորանաս, անկապ թեստեր ես անցկացնում, ինքդ քեզ որոշում, որ դեպրեսիա ունի ու կարող ա ինքնասպան լինի: Դրանք անցկացրու էն էրեխեքի հետ, որոնք թեթևակի հոգեբանական խնդիրներով են, ոչ թե հոգեկան խանգարումներով:

----------

Նոյեմ (22.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ախր ո՞նց ես ասում, որ մելանխոլիա ա  Բա որ բոլոր հարցերը տվել ես, ո՞նց չես կարողանում համադրել ու հասկանալ, որ առաջին հերթին պսիխոզի հետ գործ ունենք: Ինչի՞ց ես որոշում, որ սա դեպրեսիա ա: Ինչքան ավելի շատ ես նկարագրում, էնքան ավելի ակնհայտ ա դառնում պսիխոզը:
> 
> Երեկոյան քեզ հոգեբուժական գրքեր էլ կուղարկեմ: Հիմա տանը չեմ, չեմ կարող:
> 
> Թարմացում. նոր նայեցի, ես քեզ ինը հատ մանկական հոգեբուժական գիրք եմ ուղարկել, մեծ մասը՝ ռուսերեն: Խնդրում եմ՝ բաց, կարդա դրանք, հասկացի, թե պսիխոզը ինչով ա դեպրեսիայից տարբերվում:


Հա Բյուր ջան ասենք փսիխոզ ա , բայց ես իր հետ չպետք է աշխատեմ այլ հոգեբույժը:  Ու ինքը հաստատ պետք է հսկողության տակ լինի,ինչը ես արդեն արել եմ: Համաձայն չե՞ս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա Բյուր ջան ասենք փսիխոզ ա , բայց ես իր հետ չպետք է աշխատեմ այլ հոգեբույժը:  Ու ինքը հաստատ պետք է հսկողության տակ լինի,ինչը ես արդեն արել եմ: Համաձայն չե՞ս:


Հա, համաձայն եմ: Միակ ճիշտ բանը, որ արել ես էս պատմության մեջ: Թե չէ ի՜նչ անկապ թեստեր-մեստեր, դեպրեսիա-մելանխոլիա, ֆլան-ֆստան:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ի՞նչ ես խոսում, ի՞նչ ծառ-տերև-ֆլան-ֆստան: Մարդն ասում ա՝ ինչ-որ ուժեր իրան ստիպում են, որ գրի, դու փոխանակ դրա մեջ խորանաս, անկապ թեստեր ես անցկացնում, ինքդ քեզ որոշում, որ դեպրեսիա ունի ու կարող ա ինքնասպան լինի: Դրանք անցկացրու էն էրեխեքի հետ, որոնք թեթևակի հոգեբանական խնդիրներով են, ոչ թե հոգեկան խանգարումներով:


Բյուր լավ էլի, որ ասեց , որ խափել ա տատիկին , ես իրան ստիպեմ ասեմ, թե չէ դու լսել ես:
Ասեցի ինչ ես լսել, ասում ա չեմ լսել, տենց ասեցի, որ տատին մտածի , թե ես ստիպված եմ գրում:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Հա, համաձայն եմ: Միակ ճիշտ բանը, որ արել ես էս պատմության մեջ: Թե չէ ի՜նչ անկապ թեստեր-մեստեր, դեպրեսիա-մելանխոլիա, ֆլան-ֆստան:


Մի հատ ինձ ասա տեսնեմ էլի չէր կարելի իմանալ, թե ինքը ի՞նչ է մտածում , ինչպե՞ս է պատկերացնում իր աշխարհը: Ինչու՞ ես մտածում , որ սխալ եմ արել , կամ էլ հո ես դրանով չեմ վնասել երեխային: Իսկ դու ի՞նչ կանեիր: հենց դու էլ հոգեբույժ ես:

----------


## ivy

Ճիշտ հասկացա՞, որ տեսողական հալյուցինացիաներ է ունենում։

Ես վախենամ՝ յուվենիլ շիզոֆրենիայի հոտ է գալիս։
Լավ կլինի, հոգեբույժի մոտ տանեն։

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ճիշտ հասկացա՞, որ տեսողական հալյուցինացիաներ է ունենում։
> 
> Ես վախենամ՝ յուվենիլ շիզոֆրենիայի հոտ է գալիս։
> Լավ կլինի, հոգեբույժի մոտ տանեն։


 Հա տեսել է մեկ անգամ: Ու դա հաստատեց, որ տեսել է: Ասաց , որ ինքը տեսել է , իսկ քույրիկն ու տատիկը ասում են, որ չկա էդպիսի բան :Շատ հուզված էր խոսում: Ես իրան ասացի, որ հավատում եմ իրեն, որ տեսել է , որովհետեև դա իր աչքին է երևացել ու ինքը տեսել է դա: Ու իրեն հավատում եմ , որ այդ պահին տեսել է: Բայց իրականում դա չի եղել, պարզապես հիմա իր մոտ մի փոքր առողջական խնդիրներ կան և երբ լավանա, այլևս այդպիսի բաներ չի տեսնի, որոնք իրականում չկան: Շատ ուրախացավ , որ վերջապես մեկը հավատաց: Ասաց , որ ինչ լավ ա , որ դուք հավատում եք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր լավ էլի, որ ասեց , որ խափել ա տատիկին , ես իրան ստիպեմ ասեմ, թե չէ դու լսել ես:
> Ասեցի ինչ ես լսել, ասում ա չեմ լսել, տենց ասեցի, որ տատին մտածի , թե ես ստիպված եմ գրում:


Նախ, ընդհանուր պատկերը սենց թե նենց պսիխոզի պատկեր ա: Այսինքն, էդ ստիպվածը շատ բան չէր փոխելու: Հետո, եթե նույնիսկ հարազատը նկարագրում ա դա, դա արդեն կարմիր լույս ա, միանգամից զգուշացնում ա՝ հոպ, ստեղ լուրջ բանի հետ գործ ունենք: Նույնիսկ եթե ինքը ասում ա, որ տատիկին խաբել ա, սա էն դեպքն ա, որ պիտի մի հարցը յոթ հազար ձևի ձևակերպելով տաս, մինչև բացվի ու ասի: Կամ էլ կարող ա սրությունն անցել ա, մի քիչ քննադատությունը հետ ա էկել, արդեն թաքցնում ա սիմպտոմները՝ դիսսիմուլյացիա ա անում: 




> Մի հատ ինձ ասա տեսնեմ էլի չէր կարելի իմանալ, թե ինքը ի՞նչ է մտածում , ինչպե՞ս է պատկերացնում իր աշխարհը: Ինչու՞ ես մտածում , որ սխալ եմ արել , կամ էլ հո ես դրանով չեմ վնասել երեխային: Իսկ դու ի՞նչ կանեիր: հենց դու էլ հոգեբույժ ես:


Ինչո՞վ դու կօգնեիր իրան, եթե փորձեիր պարզել, թե ինչ ա մտածում կամ պատկերացնում աշխարհը: Ես վախենում եմ՝ հաջորդ քայլդ էլ կլիներ «խորհուրդներ» տալը, իսկ փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ եթե հոգեբանը պսիխոզի ժամանակ «խորհուրդներ» ա տալիս, լավագույն դեպքում օգուտ չի լինում, բայց ավելի հաճախ պսիխոզը խորանում ա, վնաս ա տալիս:

Ես նախ մի հատ PANSS թեստ կանցկացնեի կամ գոնե կփորձեի պարզել պրոդուկցիա կա, թե չէ՝ հարցեր տալով, հարազատների հետ զրուցելով ու վարքը զննելով: Հաստատման դեպքում կդիագնոզեի «Սուր պոլիմորֆ պսիխոզ շիզոֆրենանման ախտանիշներով» ու կսկսեի բուժել ռիսպերիդոնով, սկզբում՝ օրը 1մգ, հետո կամաց-կամաց դոզան բարձրացնելով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտ հասկացա՞, որ տեսողական հալյուցինացիաներ է ունենում։
> 
> Ես վախենամ՝ յուվենիլ շիզոֆրենիայի հոտ է գալիս։
> Լավ կլինի, հոգեբույժի մոտ տանեն։


Ռիփ, ստեղ պսիխոզի սիմպտոմների փունջ ա, նա ասում ա՝ դեպրեսիա, ինքնասպանություն  :Sad:

----------

Վիշապ (23.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա տեսել է մեկ անգամ: Ու դա հաստատեց, որ տեսել է: Ասաց , որ ինքը տեսել է , իսկ քույրիկն ու տատիկը ասում են, որ չկա էդպիսի բան :Շատ հուզված էր խոսում: Ես իրան ասացի, որ հավատում եմ իրեն, որ տեսել է , որովհետեև դա իր աչքին է երևացել ու ինքը տեսել է դա: Ու իրեն հավատում եմ , որ այդ պահին տեսել է: Բայց իրականում դա չի եղել, պարզապես հիմա իր մոտ մի փոքր առողջական խնդիրներ կան և երբ լավանա, այլևս այդպիսի բաներ չի տեսնի, որոնք իրականում չկան: Շատ ուրախացավ , որ վերջապես մեկը հավատաց: Ասաց , որ ինչ լավ ա , որ դուք հավատում եք:


Իսկ ինքը ո՞նց էր վերաբերվում իրա տեսածին: Դու որ ասեցիր՝ իրականում չկան, ինքը համաձայնե՞ց, թե՞ պնդեց, որ կա:
Մի կողմ, որ հիվանդին երբեք չեն ասում, թե՝ տեսածդ ու լսածդ իրականում չկան, ասում են՝ տեսնում ու լսում ես բաներ, որոնք ուրիշները չեն տեսնում ու լսում:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ռիփ, ստեղ պսիխոզի սիմպտոմների փունջ ա, նա ասում ա՝ դեպրեսիա, ինքնասպանություն


Բյուր ջան , ես ասացի վախենում եմ հանկարծ ինքնասպանություն չանի, այսինքն շուտ կանխարգելենք , որ էդպիսի քայլ չանի: Բայց ասեցի չէ, որ ինքը ժխտում և ասում է, որ երբեք էդպիսի բան մտքով չի անցել , չնայած սրան , դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե չի անցել մտքով , չի կարա անցնի: Այսինքն հնարավոր է հիմա չի անցել, բայց հետո կարա անցնի, բայց կարա նաև չանցնի:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Նախ, ընդհանուր պատկերը սենց թե նենց պսիխոզի պատկեր ա: Այսինքն, էդ ստիպվածը շատ բան չէր փոխելու: Հետո, եթե նույնիսկ հարազատը նկարագրում ա դա, դա արդեն կարմիր լույս ա, միանգամից զգուշացնում ա՝ հոպ, ստեղ լուրջ բանի հետ գործ ունենք: Նույնիսկ եթե ինքը ասում ա, որ տատիկին խաբել ա, սա էն դեպքն ա, որ պիտի մի հարցը յոթ հազար ձևի ձևակերպելով տաս, մինչև բացվի ու ասի: Կամ էլ կարող ա սրությունն անցել ա, մի քիչ քննադատությունը հետ ա էկել, արդեն թաքցնում ա սիմպտոմները՝ դիսսիմուլյացիա ա անում: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ինչո՞վ դու կօգնեիր իրան, եթե փորձեիր պարզել, թե ինչ ա մտածում կամ պատկերացնում աշխարհը: Ես վախենում եմ՝ հաջորդ քայլդ էլ կլիներ «խորհուրդներ» տալը, իսկ փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ եթե հոգեբանը պսիխոզի ժամանակ «խորհուրդներ» ա տալիս, լավագույն դեպքում օգուտ չի լինում, բայց ավելի հաճախ պսիխոզը խորանում ա, վնաս ա տալիս:
> 
> Ես նախ մի հատ PANSS թեստ կանցկացնեի կամ գոնե կփորձեի պարզել պրոդուկցիա կա, թե չէ՝ հարցեր տալով, հարազատների հետ զրուցելով ու վարքը զննելով: Հաստատման դեպքում կդիագնոզեի «Սուր պոլիմորֆ պսիխոզ շիզոֆրենանման ախտանիշներով» ու կսկսեի բուժել ռիսպերիդոնով, սկզբում՝ օրը 1մգ, հետո կամաց-կամաց դոզան բարձրացնելով:


Հոգեբաններն իրավունք չունեն դեղեր նշանակելու , երբե՛ք: Ես դրա իրավունքը չունեմ : Դա կարող ես դու անել, հոգեբույժը, նյարդաբանը, հոգեթերապեվտը, բայց ոչ հոգեբանը: Ես միան թերապիաներ կարող եմ անցկացնել, եթե գործը հոգեբանինն է, բայց իրա մոտ խնդիրը բարդ է , ինքը հոգեբույժի հսկողության տակ պետք է լինի:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, ստեղ պսիխոզի սիմպտոմների փունջ ա, նա ասում ա՝ դեպրեսիա, ինքնասպանություն


Չէ, դեպրեսիայի հարց չի, հաստատ շատ ավելի ծանր դեպք է։
Պիտի հոգեբույժի մոտ ուղարկել։ Ու հնարավորինս շտապ կերպով։

----------

Նոյեմ (22.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Իսկ ինքը ո՞նց էր վերաբերվում իրա տեսածին: Դու որ ասեցիր՝ իրականում չկան, ինքը համաձայնե՞ց, թե՞ պնդեց, որ կա:
> Մի կողմ, որ հիվանդին երբեք չեն ասում, թե՝ տեսածդ ու լսածդ իրականում չկան, ասում են՝ տեսնում ու լսում ես բաներ, որոնք ուրիշները չեն տեսնում ու լսում:


 Հա ինքը միայն այ էդ ժամանակ համաձայնվեց: Ասեց դե եթե դու հավատում ես, որ ես տեսել եմ  , բայց ասում ես , որ առողջականիցս է , դրա համար հավատում եմ : Ասացի քեզ քո տատիկն ու քույրն էլ չէին խաբի : Ինքը շատ հուզված էր ու ուղղակի պնդում էր , որ տեսածը շատ էր իրական, բայց հավատում է , որ դա հալուցինացիա է եղել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան , ես ասացի վախենում եմ հանկարծ ինքնասպանություն չանի, այսինքն շուտ կանխարգելենք , որ էդպիսի քայլ չանի: Բայց ասեցի չէ, որ ինքը ժխտում և ասում է, որ երբեք էդպիսի բան մտքով չի անցել , չնայած սրան , դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե չի անցել մտքով , չի կարա անցնի: Այսինքն հնարավոր է հիմա չի անցել, բայց հետո կարա անցնի, բայց կարա նաև չանցնի:


Բայց ասենք ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրել, որ կարող ա ինքնասպան լինի: Ո՛չ դասական իմաստով դեպրեսիա կա, ո՛չ ինքն ա մտքեր արտահայտում, ո՛չ նախկինում ինքնասպանության փորձ ա արել: Էդ էրեխու կյանքը վարի ա գնում ամեն վայրկյան ուշացնելով բուժումը, դու ծաղիկ ու ծառ ես նկարել տալիս:

----------

Վիշապ (23.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, դեպրեսիայի հարց չի, հաստատ շատ ավելի ծանր դեպք է։
> Պիտի հոգեբույժի մոտ ուղարկել։ Ու հնարավորինս շտապ կերպով։


Հա բա, էդ եմ ասում՝ քանի էջ ա, ոնց որ թե ուղարկել ա արդեն հոգեբույժի մոտ:




> Հա ինքը միայն այ էդ ժամանակ համաձայնվեց: Ասեց դե եթե դու հավատում ես, որ ես տեսել եմ  , բայց ասում ես , որ առողջականիցս է , դրա համար հավատում եմ : Ասացի քեզ քո տատիկն ու քույրն էլ չէին խաբի : Ինքը շատ հուզված էր ու ուղղակի պնդում էր , որ տեսածը շատ էր իրական, բայց հավատում է , որ դա հալուցինացիա է եղել:


Դե էդ ա էլի, առաջին էպիզոդը հետ ա զարգանում: Հեչ լավ չի, որ դա բաց ա թողնվել:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Չէ, դեպրեսիայի հարց չի, հաստատ շատ ավելի ծանր դեպք է։
> Պիտի հոգեբույժի մոտ ուղարկել։ Ու հնարավորինս շտապ կերպով։


Դե եթե գտնում եք , որ դա դեպրեսիա չէ, ես էլ եմ համաձայնվում : Հետո էլ ոնց էլ չլինի ձեր պրակտիկան շատ ավելի մեծ է: Բայց ես արել եմ միայն այն ինչ հոգեբանը կաներ, մի քանի թեստ ենք արել, ու ես զգացել եմ, որ սա բարդ դեպք է , ճիշտ է դեպրեսիայի պահով սխալվել եմ, բայց ուղղարկել եմ հոգեբույժի մոտ: Թող հոգեբույժը զբաղվի աղջկանով:
Երեխեք ուզում եմ , որ միշտ օգնեք ինձ , եթե զգամ , որ օգնության կարիք ունեմ : Միշտ ճիշտ խորհուրդներ տաք, բայց էնպես, որ ես վատ չզգամ ձեզանից դրանք հարցնելուց: :Blush:  Ներեցե՛ք,  եթե սխալվեմ ու արագ օգնեք ինձ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Բայց ասենք ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրել, որ կարող ա ինքնասպան լինի: Ո՛չ դասական իմաստով դեպրեսիա կա, ո՛չ ինքն ա մտքեր արտահայտում, ո՛չ նախկինում ինքնասպանության փորձ ա արել: Էդ էրեխու կյանքը վարի ա գնում ամեն վայրկյան ուշացնելով բուժումը, դու ծաղիկ ու ծառ ես նկարել տալիս:


 Բյուր առաջին օրն ա եկել մոտս , հաջորդ օրը արդեն ուղղարկեցի Մասիվ, հա ի՞նչ անենք , որ թեստ եմ անցկացրել:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Բայց ասենք ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրել, որ կարող ա ինքնասպան լինի: Ո՛չ դասական իմաստով դեպրեսիա կա, ո՛չ ինքն ա մտքեր արտահայտում, ո՛չ նախկինում ինքնասպանության փորձ ա արել: Էդ էրեխու կյանքը վարի ա գնում ամեն վայրկյան ուշացնելով բուժումը, դու ծաղիկ ու ծառ ես նկարել տալիս:


 Բա բայց խի՞ չի կարա անի որ: Ես քեզ հիմա ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասկանում , հիմա քո կարծիքով ինքը չի կարա ինքնասպանության փորձ անի հա՞, դու ինչո՞վ կարաս վստահ լինես, որ ինքը դա չի անի: :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե եթե գտնում եք , որ դա դեպրեսիա չէ, ես էլ եմ համաձայնվում : Հետո էլ ոնց էլ չլինի ձեր պրակտիկան շատ ավելի մեծ է: Բայց ես արել եմ միայն այն ինչ հոգեբանը կաներ, մի քանի տեստ ենք արել, ու ես զգացել եմ, որ սա բարդ դեպք է , ճիշտ է դեպրեսիայի պահով սխալվել եմ, բայց ուղղարկել եմ հոգեբույժի մոտ: թող հոգեբույժը զբաղվի աղջկանով:
> Երեխեք ուզում եմ , որ միշտ օգնեք ինձ , եթե զգամ , որ օգնության կարիք ունեմ : Միշտ ճիշտ խորհուրդներ տաք, բայց էնպես, որ ս վատ չզգամ ,ձեզանից դրանք հարցնելուց: Ներեցեք եթե սխալվեմ ու արագ օգնեք ինձ:


Դե կարդա էլի  :Sad:  էդքան գիրք եմ ուղարկել: Շատ ամոթ ա, որ պոլիկլինիկայում աշխատող հոգեբանը դեպրեսիան պսիխոզից չի տարբերում: Ռուբենի պրակտիկան էլ հո ավելի մեծ չի, նա ընդհանրապես հոգեբուժական պրակտիկա չունի, բայց շատ ավելի շուտ գլխի ընկավ ինչն ինչոց ա  :Sad:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (22.07.2014), Նոյեմ (22.07.2014), Վիշապ (23.07.2014), Վոլտերա (23.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա բայց խի՞ չի կարա անի որ: Ես քեզ հիմա ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասկանում , հիմա քո կարծիքով ինքը չի կարա ինքնասպանության փորձ անի հա՞, դու ինչո՞վ կարաս վստահ լինես, որ ինքը դա չի անի:


Էնքանով կարա, ինչքանով ես ու դու: Համենայնդեպս, ստեղ բարձրացած ռիսկ չկա: Հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունենալը դեռ ինքնասպանության բարձրացած ռիսկ չի:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (22.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Էնքանով կարա, ինչքանով ես ու դու: Համենայնդեպս, ստեղ բարձրացած ռիսկ չկա: Հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունենալը դեռ ինքնասպանության բարձրացած ռիսկ չի:


Ինքն ավելի շուտ կարա դա անի , քան դու կամ ես: Իսկ դա շատ վտանգավոր է:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Դե կարդա էլի  էդքան գիրք եմ ուղարկել: Շատ ամոթ ա, որ պոլիկլինիկայում աշխատող հոգեբանը դեպրեսիան պսիխոզից չի տարբերում: Ռուբենի պրակտիկան էլ հո ավելի մեծ չի, նա ընդհանրապես հոգեբուժական պրակտիկա չունի, բայց շատ ավելի շուտ գլխի ընկավ ինչն ինչոց ա


Բայց ախր դու հենց հիմա , առանց զննելու որոշեցիր որ փսիխոզ է, իսկ ես երբեք առանց զննելու այնուամենայնիվ չէի համոզի , որ դա փսիխոզ է և վերջ, ինչքան էլ, որ դա դեպրեսիայի նման այնքան չլինի, որքան , որ պսիխոզի:

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Գորտուկ, բա ամոթ չի՞: Դու մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան ես, աշխատում ես պոլիկլինիկայում, այսինքն՝ մի տեղ, որտեղ հավանական ա, որ հոգեկան խնդիրներով էրեխեքի կբերեն, բայց հասարակ ինտերվյու վարել ու հոգեկան վիճակ գնահատել չգիտես:


 :Sad:  Ես չգիտեմ` ինչ բառերով ասեմ, որ ոչ ոքի չնեղացնեմ: Ես գիտեի` մենակ մեր հարևաններն են ցանկացած հոգեբանական և հոգեկան հիվանդություններին դեպրեսիա ասում:  :Sad:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (22.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինքն ավելի շուտ կարա դա անի , քան դու կամ ես: Իսկ դա շատ վտանգավոր է:


Վախ Աստված իմ... ո՞վ ա քեզ տենց բան ասել: Առաջին էպիզոդի շիզոֆրենիան քանի՞ անգամ ա ինքնասպանության փորձով վերջանում: Ռիսկը բարձրացած կլիներ, եթե.
1. Ասեր, որ ձայներ ա լսում, որոնք ուղարկում են իրան ինքնասպան լինելու
2. Նախկինում ինքնասպանության փորձ արած լիներ
3. Ընտանիքում ինքնասպանություն փորձ արած մեկը լիներ
4. Արտահայտեր ինքնասպանական մտքեր
5. Հիվանդությունից զզվեր ու որոշեր կյանքին վերջ տալ (իսկ առաջին էպիզոդի ժամանակ սենց բան չի լինում)

Դե հիմա հաշվի, թե էսքանից քանի հատը կար իրա մոտ:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (22.07.2014), Նոյեմ (22.07.2014), Վիշապ (23.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ես չգիտեմ` ինչ բառերով ասեմ, որ ոչ ոքի չնեղացնեմ: Ես գիտեի` մենակ մեր հարևաններն են ցանկացած հոգեբանական և հոգեկան հիվանդություններին դեպրեսիա ասում:


Բայց ինչո՞ւ ես մտածում , որ ես բոլորին դեպրեսյա եմ տալիս: Կամ էլ եթե դու չես զննել երեխային դու ոնց ես դա որոշում, որ նրա մոտ ի՞նչ խնդիր է:
Ուղղակի կարող ես անտեղի չնեղացնել և վերջ, եթե մի բանի վրա կասկածում եմ ամեն տեղից փորձում եմ հետաքրքրվել, որ հանկարծ սխալ քայլ չանեմ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Վախ Աստված իմ... ո՞վ ա քեզ տենց բան ասել: Առաջին էպիզոդի շիզոֆրենիան քանի՞ անգամ ա ինքնասպանության փորձով վերջանում: Ռիսկը բարձրացած կլիներ, եթե.
> 1. Ասեր, որ ձայներ ա լսում, որոնք ուղարկում են իրան ինքնասպան լինելու
> 2. Նախկինում ինքնասպանության փորձ արած լիներ
> 3. Ընտանիքում ինքնասպանություն փորձ արած մեկը լիներ
> 4. Արտահայտեր ինքնասպանական մտքեր
> 5. Հիվանդությունից զզվեր ու որոշեր կյանքին վերջ տալ (իսկ առաջին էպիզոդի ժամանակ սենց բան չի լինում)
> 
> Դե հիմա հաշվի, թե էսքանից քանի հատը կար իրա մոտ:


 Ոչ մեկը, բայց իր մոտ շատ ախտանիշներ կան , որոնք հիվանդության չբուժման մեջ տանեն դրան: Բյուր ամեն կերպ փորձում ես ասել, թե ես ասում եմ , որ հեսա գնալու ա իրան կախի էդ աղջիկը:
Ես ասում եմ , որ բուժվի, որ էդպիսի բաների առաջ չկանգնենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ախր դու հենց հիմա , առանց զննելու որոշեցիր որ փսիխոզ է, իսկ ես երբեք առանց զննելու այնուամենայնիվ չէի համոզի , որ դա փսիխոզ է և վերջ, ինչքան էլ, որ դա դեպրեսիայի նման այնքան չլինի, որքան , որ պսիխոզի:


Գորտուկ, զննողը ու սխալ եզրակացություն անողը դու ես, ոչ թե ես: Ես առանց հիվանդին նայելու երբեք դեղ չեմ նշանակում, բայց նկարագրով կարամ նախնական պատկերացում կազմեմ, թե ինչ ա: Դու հարցրիր՝ ինչ կանեի, ասեցի, թե ինչ կանեի: Չնայած էդ էլ չէի անի, եթե տասնչորս տարեկան էրեխուն մոտս բերեին, ուղիղ մանկական հոգեբույժի մոտ կուղարկեի: Շատ էլ որ մի քիչ մանկական հոգեբուժություն էլ գիտեմ, դա իմ ոլորտը չի: Համենայնդեպս, եթե նկատեցիր, ես յոթ հարկանի դիագնոզ չդրեցի, այլ ընդամենը համախտանիշի մասին եմ ասում: Իսկ վերջնական դիագնոզը, ճիշտ ես, առանց հիվանդին նայելու չի կարելի դնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ մեկը, բայց իր մոտ շատ ախտանիշներ կան , որոնք հիվանդության չբուժման մեջ տանեն դրան: Բյուր ամեն կերպ փորձում ես ասել, թե ես ասում եմ , որ հեսա գնալու ա իրան կախի էդ աղջիկը:
> Ես ասում եմ , որ բուժվի, որ էդպիսի բաների առաջ չկանգնենք:


Գորտուկ, ինքնասպանության ռիսկի առկայություն-բացակայությունը բուժման սխեմայի մեջ արմատական տարբերություններ ա տալիս: Ինքնասպանության ռիսկը հոսպիտալիզացիայի բացարձակ ցուցում ա, իսկ պսիխոզի առաջին էպիզոդը կարելի ա ամբուլատոր էլ բուժել: Ինքնասպանության ռիսկի դեպքում նշանակում են հակադեպրեսանտներ ու խիստ հսկողություն, պսիխոզի դեպքում, անկախ պատճառից, հակապսիխոտիկներ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Հա լավ վերջ ժողովուրդ շնորհակալ եմ ամենքիցդ ձեր կարծիքների համար: Վերջում էլ գնամ մի քիչ կարդամ , որ ուրիշ բաներ էլ չասեք անտեղի: 
Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ գուցե էսպես տեսքից չնայելով իրան դուք մտածեք , որ փսիխոզ է և այլն, բայց տեսնելուց հետո մտածեք , որ դեպրեսիա է: Ես ընդունում եմ , բոլորի կարծիքն էլ, բայց երբեք չեմ կարող հստակ առանց զննելու միանգամից ասել, որ չէ ու չէ, դու ուրիշ դեպք ես նկարագրում:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ, զննողը ու սխալ եզրակացություն անողը դու ես, ոչ թե ես: Ես առանց հիվանդին նայելու երբեք դեղ չեմ նշանակում, բայց նկարագրով կարամ նախնական պատկերացում կազմեմ, թե ինչ ա: Դու հարցրիր՝ ինչ կանեի, ասեցի, թե ինչ կանեի: Չնայած էդ էլ չէի անի, եթե տասնչորս տարեկան էրեխուն մոտս բերեին, ուղիղ մանկական հոգեբույժի մոտ կուղարկեի: Շատ էլ որ մի քիչ մանկական հոգեբուժություն էլ գիտեմ, դա իմ ոլորտը չի: Համենայնդեպս, եթե նկատեցիր, ես յոթ հարկանի դիագնոզ չդրեցի, այլ ընդամենը համախտանիշի մասին եմ ասում: Իսկ վերջնական դիագնոզը, ճիշտ ես, առանց հիվանդին նայելու չի կարելի դնել:


Բյուր իսկ ես ինչ ա յոթ հարկանի դիագնոզ էի դրել, ուղղակի մտածել եմ դեպրեսա է գուցե, բայց քանի որ մտածել եմ , որ լուրջ է խնդիրը ուղղարկել եմ Մասիվ: Ու չեմ գտնում, որ սխալ բաներ եմ արել: Իսկ թեստ անելուց էլ երեխային չեմ վնասել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա լավ վերջ ժողովուրդ շնորհակալ եմ ամենքիցդ ձեր կարծիքների համար: Վերջում էլ գնամ մի քիչ կարդամ , որ ուրիշ բաներ էլ չասեք անտեղի: 
> Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ գուցե էսպես տեսքից չնայելով իրան դուք մտածեք , որ փսիխոզ է և այլն, բայց տեսնելուց հետո մտածեք , որ դեպրեսիա է: Ես ընդունում եմ , բոլորի կարծիքն էլ, բայց երբեք չեմ կարող հստակ առանց զննելու միանգամից ասել, որ չէ ու չէ, դու ուրիշ դեպք ես նկարագրում:


Գորտուկ ջան, ի՞նչ ա տեսքը: Անխնամ, գզգզված, կեղտոտ ու անլվա՞, բացակա հայացքով, աղքատ միմիկա՞: Էդ էլ ա պսիխոզի նշան: 
Սաղ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ ինֆորմացիան քո դեմը դրած ա, դու սխալ ես դա վերլուծում, ախտանիշները սխալ ես մեկնաբանում: Մի հատ կպատմե՞ս, թե դեպրեսիան ինչ ա, ինչ սիմպտոմներով ա դրսևորվում: Նենց հետաքրքիր ա էլի, թե որ ախտանիշի հիման վրա ես դեպրեսիա կասկածել: Մինչև հիմա ինչ ասել ես, սաղ կա՛մ մենակ պսիխոզին բնորոշ, կա՛մ պսիխոզին ու դեպրեսիային միաժամանակ բնորո՛ սիմպտոմներ են եղել:

----------

Վիշապ (23.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ, ինքնասպանության ռիսկի առկայություն-բացակայությունը բուժման սխեմայի մեջ արմատական տարբերություններ ա տալիս: Ինքնասպանության ռիսկը հոսպիտալիզացիայի բացարձակ ցուցում ա, իսկ պսիխոզի առաջին էպիզոդը կարելի ա ամբուլատոր էլ բուժել: Ինքնասպանության ռիսկի դեպքում նշանակում են հակադեպրեսանտներ ու խիստ հսկողություն, պսիխոզի դեպքում, անկախ պատճառից, հակապսիխոտիկներ:


Բյուր դու ինձանից շատ-շատ գիտես, ու էդ հեչ կապ չունի , որ դու հիմա հետս խիստ ես խոսում , կամ բավականին իջեցնում ես գիտելիքներիս մակարդակը: Հարգում եմ քեզ որպես շատ լավ մասնագետի ու դրա համար էլ ինչքան էլ քննադատես կլսեմ քեզ: Ներքուստ կուզեի , որ էսպես վատը չմտածես իմ մասին, որ շատ դմբո եմ , կամ սխալ բաներ եմ անում, բայց մեկ ա միշտ էլ կուզենամ լսեմ , քո կարծիքը ու նոր առաջ շարժվեմ: Բյուր գիտես առաջին դեպքից հետո կարայի չգրեի, բայց հավատա  դու մոտս էնքան ես վստահություն ներշնչել, որ ուզում եմ էն հարցերից , որոնցից վախենում եմ ,մի հատ էլ դու քո կարծիքը ասես, որ ես համոզվեմ ճիշտ եմ արել, թե էլի մի բան քա*մեջ  եմ արել:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, ի՞նչ ա տեսքը: Անխնամ, գզգզված, կեղտոտ ու անլվա՞, բացակա հայացքով, աղքատ միմիկա՞: Էդ էլ ա պսիխոզի նշան: 
> Սաղ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ ինֆորմացիան քո դեմը դրած ա, դու սխալ ես դա վերլուծում, ախտանիշները սխալ ես մեկնաբանում: Մի հատ կպատմե՞ս, թե դեպրեսիան ինչ ա, ինչ սիմպտոմներով ա դրսևորվում: Նենց հետաքրքիր ա էլի, թե որ ախտանիշի հիման վրա ես դեպրեսիա կասկածել: Մինչև հիմա ինչ ասել ես, սաղ կա՛մ մենակ պսիխոզին բնորոշ, կա՛մ պսիխոզին ու դեպրեսիային միաժամանակ բնորո՛ սիմպտոմներ են եղել:


 Բա որ երկուսին էլ բնորոշ են եղել կարաի էլի մտածեի , որ դեպրեսիա ա, իզուր  խի բարդացնեի վիճակը: Մանգամից ուղղարկել եմ մասնագետի մոտ: Լսիր ինքը չի շփվում միջավայրի հետ, մեկուսանում ա,  տարվում է ուրիշ բաներով, նույն միտքը անիմաստ անընդհատ , անտեղի կրկնում ա, ախորժակի բացակայությունը,  անիմաստ մի տեղի նստելը ու իբր մտածելը: Անընդհատ անտրամադիր վիճակը, անքնությունը: Մոռացա ասեմ , որ մինջև ժամը 3 -ը արթուն ա մնում, միթե՞ սրանք բնորոշ չեն դեպրեսիաին: Հա մեկ էլ անիմաստ տրամադրությունը կարա բարձրանա ու սկսի ծիծաղի, ու շատ շուտ էլի մոռանա: Ատամներն էլ չի լվանում , մազերը չի սանրում: Բա քիչ ա՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր դու ինձանից շատ-շատ գիտես, ու էդ հեչ կապ չունի , որ դու հիմա հետս խիստ ես խոսում , կամ բավականին իջեցնում ես գիտելիքներիս մակարդակը: Հարգում եմ քեզ որպես շատ լավ մասնագետի ու դրա համար էլ ինչքան էլ քննադատես կլսեմ քեզ: Ներքուստ կուզեի , որ էսպես վատը չմտածես իմ մասին, որ շատ դմբո եմ , կամ սխալ բաներ եմ անում, բայց մեկ ա միշտ էլ կուզենամ լսեմ , քո կարծիքը ու նոր առաջ շարժվեմ: Բյուր գիտես առաջին դեպքից հետո կարայի չգրեի, բայց հավատա  դու մոտս էնքան ես վստահություն ներշնչել, որ ուզում եմ էն հարցերից , որոնցից վախենում եմ ,մի հատ էլ դու քո կարծիքը ասես, որ ես համոզվեմ ճիշտ եմ արել, թե էլի մի բան քա*մեջ  եմ արել:


Ասում եմ՝ ընդհանուր վերցված ճիշտ ես արել, որ հոգեբույժի մոտ ես ուղարկել, բայց սխալ մոտիվացիայով ու սխալ դիագնոզով ես ուղարկել: Ուղղակի լավ ա, որ վերջնական դիագնոզ դնողը հոգեբույժն ա, տվյալ դեպքում էդքան էլ կատաստրոֆիկ չի քո սխալը: Ուղղակի կատաստրոֆիկն էն ա, որ քեզ տենց գիտելիքներով դիպլոմ են տվել, դեռ պոլիկլինիկայում էլ գործի են ընդունել: Սրանք էնքան պարզ բաներ են, որ փորձի հետ չեն գալիս, տեսական գիտելիքներ են, որոնք դու պիտի ստանայիր քո կրթական հաստատությունում, բայց չես ստացել: Ստեղ դու մեղք չունես: Էն անգամ էլ եմ ասել, հիմա էլ եմ ասում: Մեղավորը քեզ դիպլոմ տվողներն ու գործի ընդունողներն են:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (22.07.2014), Նոյեմ (22.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ասում եմ՝ ընդհանուր վերցված ճիշտ ես արել, որ հոգեբույժի մոտ ես ուղարկել, բայց սխալ մոտիվացիայով ու սխալ դիագնոզով ես ուղարկել: Ուղղակի լավ ա, որ վերջնական դիագնոզ դնողը հոգեբույժն ա, տվյալ դեպքում էդքան էլ կատաստրոֆիկ չի քո սխալը: Ուղղակի կատաստրոֆիկն էն ա, որ քեզ տենց գիտելիքներով դիպլոմ են տվել, դեռ պոլիկլինիկայում էլ գործի են ընդունել: Սրանք էնքան պարզ բաներ են, որ փորձի հետ չեն գալիս, տեսական գիտելիքներ են, որոնք դու պիտի ստանայիր քո կրթական հաստատությունում, բայց չես ստացել: Ստեղ դու մեղք չունես: Էն անգամ էլ եմ ասել, հիմա էլ եմ ասում: Մեղավորը քեզ դիպլոմ տվողներն ու գործի ընդունողներն են:


 Բյուր անչափ շնորհակալ եմ խոսքերիցդ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա որ երկուսին էլ բնորոշ են եղել կարաի էլի մտածեի , որ դեպրեսիա ա, իզուր  խի բարդացնեի վիճակը: Մանգամից ուղղարկել եմ մասնագետի մոտ: Լսիր ինքը չի շփվում միջավայրի հետ, մեկուսանում ա,  տարվում է ուրիշ բաներով, նույն միտքը անիմաստ անընդհատ , անտեղի կրկնում ա, ախորժակի բացակայությունը,  անիմաստ մի տեղի նստելը ու իբր մտածելը: Անընդհատ անտրամադիր վիճակը, անքնությունը: Մառացա ասեմ , որ մինջև ծամը 3 ը արթուն ա մնում, միթե սրանք բնորոշ չեն դեպրեսիաին: Հա մեկ էլ անիմաստ տրամադրությունը կարա բարձրանա ու սկսի ծիծաղի, ու շատ շուտ էլի մոռանա:


Լավ, որ էդպես ես ասում, արի հատ-հատ գնանք: 




> ինքը չի շփվում միջավայրի հետ


դեպրեսիա ու պսիխոզ, ընդամենը հարցնելով ինչու՞ կարելի ա պարզել որ մեկն ա




> մեկուսանում ա


ավելի շուտ պսիխոզ, նորից ինչու՞ հարցը կփրկի իրավիճակը




> տարվում է ուրիշ բաներով


պսիխոզ




> նույն միտքը անիմաստ անընդհատ


պսիխոզ




> անտեղի կրկնում ա


պսիխոզ




> ախորժակի բացակայությունը


դեպրեսիա ու պսիխոզ ու էլի լիքը ուրիշ բաներ, բայց էլի ինչու՞ հարցը փրկում ա իրավիճակը




> Անընդհատ անտրամադիր վիճակը


Ավելի շատ դեպրեսիա: Բայց արդյոք անտրամադի՞ր ա, թե՞ հույզերի բացակայություն:




> անքնությունը


պսիխոզ, պսիխոզ, հազար անգամ պսիխոզ:




> մեկ էլ անիմաստ տրամադրությունը կարա բարձրանա ու սկսի ծիծաղի, ու շատ շուտ էլի մոռանա


նորից ոսկե հարցը. ինչու՞, ինչի՞ վրա ա ծիծաղում

----------

մարդագայլուկ (22.07.2014), Նոյեմ (22.07.2014), Վիշապ (23.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ասում եմ՝ ընդհանուր վերցված ճիշտ ես արել, որ հոգեբույժի մոտ ես ուղարկել, բայց սխալ մոտիվացիայով ու սխալ դիագնոզով ես ուղարկել: Ուղղակի լավ ա, որ վերջնական դիագնոզ դնողը հոգեբույժն ա, տվյալ դեպքում էդքան էլ կատաստրոֆիկ չի քո սխալը: Ուղղակի կատաստրոֆիկն էն ա, որ քեզ տենց գիտելիքներով դիպլոմ են տվել, դեռ պոլիկլինիկայում էլ գործի են ընդունել: Սրանք էնքան պարզ բաներ են, որ փորձի հետ չեն գալիս, տեսական գիտելիքներ են, որոնք դու պիտի ստանայիր քո կրթական հաստատությունում, բայց չես ստացել: Ստեղ դու մեղք չունես: Էն անգամ էլ եմ ասել, հիմա էլ եմ ասում: Մեղավորը քեզ դիպլոմ տվողներն ու գործի ընդունողներն են:


 Ես ուղղակի սպասում եմ , որ հոգեբույժը իր ախտորոշումը դնի ու տեսնենք , թե իրականում ինչ է: Իսկ եթե դա որպես դոպրեսիա լինի, դու ի՞նչ կպատասխանես դրա Բյուր: Թե՞ կասես, որ էլի էդ հոգեբույժին դիպլոմ ու աշխատանք տվողներն են մեղավոր:

----------

Tiger29 (22.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ուղղակի սպասում եմ , որ հոգեբույժը իր ախտորոշումը դնի ու տեսնենք , թե իրականում ինչ է: Իսկ եթե դա որպես դոպրեսիա լինի, դու ի՞նչ կպատասխանես դրա Բյուր: Թե՞ կասես, որ էլի էդ հոգեբույժին դիպլոմ ու աշխատանք տվողներն են մեղավոր:


Մի վախեցի, հոգեբույժը դեպրեսիա չի դնի  :Smile:  Նախ և առաջ հենց էն պատճառով, որ չկա նման դիագնոզ:

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Ես ուղղակի սպասում եմ , որ հոգեբույժը իր ախտորոշումը դնի ու տեսնենք , թե իրականում ինչ է: Իսկ եթե դա որպես դոպրեսիա լինի, դու ի՞նչ կպատասխանես դրա Բյուր: Թե՞ կասես, որ էլի էդ հոգեբույժին դիպլոմ ու աշխատանք տվողներն են մեղավոր:


Գորտուկ, Բյուրը խոսում ա կոնրետ փաստերի մասին, կոնկրետ կետերի մասին` ինչն ա ճիշտ, ինչը` սխալ: Դու էլի ընդհանուր բաներ ես ասում: :Xeloq:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Լավ, որ էդպես ես ասում, արի հատ-հատ գնանք: 
> 
> 
> դեպրեսիա ու պսիխոզ, ընդամենը հարցնելով ինչու՞ կարելի ա պարզել որ մեկն ա
> 
> 
> ավելի շուտ պսիխոզ, նորից ինչու՞ հարցը կփրկի իրավիճակը
> 
> 
> ...


 Ինքը միշտ անտրամադիր ա լինում : Ասում են թե ինչու՞ ես տխուր ասում ա , տրամադրություն չունեմ :Ծիծաղում է  հանկարծակի, ինչ որ բան է հիշում պահի տակ, կամ էլ մի բանի վրա , որ ոչ մեկ չի ծիծաղի ինքը կծիծաղի դրա վրա: Նույն միտքը կրկնելը ասենք ամեն 2 րոպեն մեկ Բյուր դու չարաչար սխալվում ես դա դեպրեսիային էլ է բնորոշ:Տարվել ուրիշ տարօրինակ բաներով , դա նույնպես դեպրեսիային բնորոշ է: էնպես , որ դու հաստատ չես կարա ասես , որ իրա մոտ փսիխոզ է: Հատկապես, որ անուշադիր է նաև իր անձի նկատմամաբ , չի՛ սանրվում , չի՛ լողանում , չի՛ լվանում ատամները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինքը միշտ անտրամադիր ա լինում : Ասում են թե ինչու՞ ես տխուր ասում ա , տրամադրություն չունեմ :Ծիծաղում է  հանկարծակի, ինչ որ բան է հիշում պահի տակ, կամ էլ մի բանի վրա , որ ոչ մեկ չի ծիծաղի ինքը կծիծաղի դրա վրա: Նույն միտքը կրկնելը ասենք ամեն 2 րոպեն մեկ Բյուր դու չարաչար սխալվում ես դա դեպրեսիային էլ է բնորոշ:Տարվել ուրիշ տարօրինակ բաներով , դա նույնպես դեպրեսիային բնորոշ է: էնպես , որ դու հաստատ չես կարա ասես , որ իրա մոտ փսիխոզ է: Հատկապես, որ անուշադիր է նաև իր անձի նկատմամաբ , չի՛ սանրվում , չի՛ լողանում , չի՛ լվանում ատամները:


Գորտուկ, ո՞վ ա քեզ տենց բան ասել, որ դա դեպրեսիային էլ ա բնորոշ: Դեպրեսիային բնորոշ ա ոչ մի բանով չտարվելը, անկողնուց դուրս չգալ, ոչ մի բան չանելը կամ անելիս էլ տհաճությամբ անելը, էներգիա չունենալը, ցածրաձայն խոսելը, դանդաղ մտածելը: Իսկ անձնական հիգիենային չհետևելը մի հատ ուրիշ վատ ազդանշան ա, որ պսիխոզ ա: Դու ընդհանրապես գաղափար ունե՞ս պսիխոզն ինչ ա:
Ո՞վ ա քեզ սենց հիմարություններ սովորացրել: Տեղն ասա, գնամ մազերը պոկեմ: Արդեն համբերությունս չի հերիքում:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (22.07.2014), Նոյեմ (22.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ, ո՞վ ա քեզ տենց բան ասել, որ դա դեպրեսիային էլ ա բնորոշ: Դեպրեսիային բնորոշ ա ոչ մի բանով չտարվելը, անկողնուց դուրս չգալ, ոչ մի բան չանելը կամ անելիս էլ տհաճությամբ անելը, էներգիա չունենալը, ցածրաձայն խոսելը, դանդաղ մտածելը: Իսկ անձնական հիգիենային չհետևելը մի հատ ուրիշ վատ ազդանշան ա, որ պսիխոզ ա: Դու ընդհանրապես գաղափար ունե՞ս պսիխոզն ինչ ա:
> Ո՞վ ա քեզ սենց հիմարություններ սովորացրել: Տեղն ասա, գնամ մազերը պոկեմ: Արդեն համբերությունս չի հերիքում:


Բյուր դրանք կարան լինեն շատ տարբեր կերպ, հիմա կարող ա էդ երեխայի մոտ հոգեկան դեպրեսիա է: Իսկ դու դրել ես հա , դու գիտես ի՞նչ է փոիխոզը , դու գիտես ի՞նչ է փսիխոզը: Այո գիտեմ ինչ է փսիխոզը: Նայած դու փսիխոզի որ տեսակից ես խոսում, որ փուլում է նա գտնվում:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ, ո՞վ ա քեզ տենց բան ասել, որ դա դեպրեսիային էլ ա բնորոշ: Դեպրեսիային բնորոշ ա ոչ մի բանով չտարվելը, անկողնուց դուրս չգալ, ոչ մի բան չանելը կամ անելիս էլ տհաճությամբ անելը, էներգիա չունենալը, ցածրաձայն խոսելը, դանդաղ մտածելը: Իսկ անձնական հիգիենային չհետևելը մի հատ ուրիշ վատ ազդանշան ա, որ պսիխոզ ա: Դու ընդհանրապես գաղափար ունե՞ս պսիխոզն ինչ ա:
> Ո՞վ ա քեզ սենց հիմարություններ սովորացրել: Տեղն ասա, գնամ մազերը պոկեմ: Արդեն համբերությունս չի հերիքում:


 Իմը հերիքում ա, բայց ես դուրս եմ գալիս : Որովհետև անհնար ա հարց տաս ու զուգահեռ մի անախորժ բան չլսես քո տված հարցի դիմաց: Ինֆորմացիա ես տալիս, էնպես տուր , որ հարցնողը հետո րափսոսա որ դիմել է քեզ: Կներես որ նվաստս այսպիսի հարցերով դիմեցի քեզ, այլևս չեմ ազդի նյարդերիդ վրա և հարցեր չեմ տա  քեզ: Իսկ դու ինչքան էլ շատ իմանաս մի քիչ համեստ եղիր , կամ էլ էնպես խոսա , որ դիմացինդ շատ չվիրավորվի: Ես որ հաստատ էդպես կանեի: Այսքանից հետո միևնույն է գնահատում եմ քեզ որպես մասնագետի շատ, բայց այ վերաբերմունքդ ու արտահայտածդ կարծիքը մյուսների մասին դուրս չի գալիս:

----------

erexa (22.07.2014)

----------


## erexa

Անքնությունը դեպրեսիայի սիմպտոմներից էլ ա: Համ կարդացի վիքիպեդիայում, համ էլ հավատում եմ այդ ինֆորմացիային:

----------

Գորտուկ (22.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր դրանք կարան լինեն շատ տարբեր կերպ, հիմա կարող ա էդ երեխայի մոտ հոգեկան դեպրեսիա է: Իսկ դու դրել ես հա , դու գիտես ի՞նչ է փոիխոզը , դու գիտես ի՞նչ է փսիխոզը: Այո գիտեմ ինչ է փսիխոզը: Նայած դու փսիխոզի որ տեսակից ես խոսում, որ փուլում է նա գտնվում:


Հոգեկան դեպրեսիան ո՞րն ա: Սա էլ նո՞ր տերմին ա: Պսիխոզի ի՞նչ տեսակներ կան: Ես որի՞ց տեսակից եմ խոսում: Իսկ ի՞նչ փուլեր կան:




> Իմը հերիքում ա, բայց ես դուրս եմ գալիս : Որովհետև անհնար ա հարց տաս ու զուգահեռ մի անախորժ բան չլսես քո տված հարցի դիմաց: Ինֆորմացիա ես տալիս, էնպես տուր , որ հարցնողը հետո րափսոսա որ դիմել է քեզ: Կներես որ նվաստս այսպիսի հարցերով դիմեցի քեզ, այլևս չեմ ազդի նյարդերիդ վրա և հարցեր չեմ տա  քեզ: Իսկ դու ինչքան էլ շատ իմանաս մի քիչ համեստ եղիր , կամ էլ էնպես խոսա , որ դիմացինդ շատ չվիրավորվի: Ես որ հաստատ էդպես կանեի: Այսքանից հետո միևնույն է գնահատում եմ քեզ որպես մասնագետի շատ, բայց այ վերաբերմունքդ ու արտահայտածդ կարծիքը մյուսների մասին դուրս չի գալիս:


Գորտուկ ջան, ախր դու էլ ինձ հասկացի: Դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչքան սարսափելի ա, երբ հասկանում ես՝ ինչ տխուր ա վիճակը Հայաստանում: Նորից եմ ասում, դու մեղք չունես, որ քեզ էդքան սխալ բաներ են սովորեցրել, մեղք ունի համակարգը: Ու ահավոր սխալ ա, որ էս ամենը դու պիտի սովորես համալսարանից դուրս գալուց, դիպլոմ ստանալուց հետո ու աշխատանքի ընթացքում: Սրանք տարրական գիտելիքներ են, որ ցանկացած անձ պիտի ունենա գործի անցնելուց: Ու ահավոր տխուր ա, որ Հայաստանում վիճակն էդ ա: Քո օրինակի վրա ևս մեկ անգամ լացս գալիս ա: Ու որ կողմ նայում ես, լացելու վիճակ ա:




> Անքնությունը դեպրեսիայի սիմպտոմներից էլ ա: Համ կարդացի վիքիպեդիայում, համ էլ հավատում եմ այդ ինֆորմացիային:


Էրեխա ջան, հիմնական սիմպտոմ չի: Վիքիում ինչ ասես կարա գրած լինի: Դեպրեսիայի ժամանակ կարա լինի ինչպես անքնություն, էնպես էլ պոլիսոմնիա: Վերջինս, ի դեպ, շատ ավելի բնորոշ ա: Իսկ պսիխոզի ժամանակ անքնությունը գրեթե անբաժան ախտանիշ ա, համարյա չի լինում պսիխոզ, որ անքնությամբ չընթանա: Ու հաճախ բժշկի առաջնային խնդիրը լինում ա ոչ թե բուն պսիխոտիկ սիմպտոմները բուժելը, այլ քնի խնդիրը լուծելը, ինչի դեպքում, ի դեպ, պսիխոտիկ սիմպտոմները մեղմանում են:

----------

Վիշապ (23.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Հոգեկան դեպրեսիան ո՞րն ա: Սա էլ նո՞ր տերմին ա: Պսիխոզի ի՞նչ տեսակներ կան: Ես որի՞ց տեսակից եմ խոսում: Իսկ ի՞նչ փուլեր կան:
> 
> 
> Գորտուկ ջան, ախր դու էլ ինձ հասկացի: Դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչքան սարսափելի ա, երբ հասկանում ես՝ ինչ տխուր ա վիճակը Հայաստանում: Նորից եմ ասում, դու մեղք չունես, որ քեզ էդքան սխալ բաներ են սովորեցրել, մեղք ունի համակարգը: Ու ահավոր սխալ ա, որ էս ամենը դու պիտի սովորես համալսարանից դուրս գալուց, դիպլոմ ստանալուց հետո ու աշխատանքի ընթացքում: Սրանք տարրական գիտելիքներ են, որ ցանկացած անձ պիտի ունենա գործի անցնելուց: Ու ահավոր տխուր ա, որ Հայաստանում վիճակն էդ ա: Քո օրինակի վրա ևս մեկ անգամ լացս գալիս ա: Ու որ կողմ նայում ես, լացելու վիճակ ա:
> 
> 
> Էրեխա ջան, հիմնական սիմպտոմ չի: Վիքիում ինչ ասես կարա գրած լինի: Դեպրեսիայի ժամանակ կարա լինի ինչպես անքնություն, էնպես էլ պոլիսոմնիա: Վերջինս, ի դեպ, շատ ավելի բնորոշ ա: Իսկ պսիխոզի ժամանակ անքնությունը գրեթե անբաժան ախտանիշ ա, համարյա չի լինում պսիխոզ, որ անքնությամբ չընթանա: Ու հաճախ բժշկի առաջնային խնդիրը լինում ա ոչ թե բուն պսիխոտիկ սիմպտոմները բուժելը, այլ քնի խնդիրը լուծելը, ինչի դեպքում, ի դեպ, պսիխոտիկ սիմպտոմները մեղմանում են:


Արի դու ինձ ասա , եթե սա փսիխոզ է ապա , քո կարծիքով սա մանիակալ- դեպրեսիվ փսիխոզ է, թե՞ ձգձգվող -սիմպտոմատիկ պսիխոզ է: խնդրում եմ մի քիչ նկարագրիր կոնկրետ ի՞նչ ես նկատում դու այսպիսի ախտանիշներ ունեցող երեխայի մոտ: Իրա մոտ ո՞ր տեսակի փսիխոզն է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արի դու ինձ ասա , եթե սա փսիխոզ է ապա , քո կարծիքով սա մանիակալ- դեպրեսիվ փսիխոզ է, թե՞ ձգձգվող -սիմպտոմատիկ պսիխոզ է: խնդրում եմ մի քիչ նկարագրիր կոնկրետ ի՞նչ ես նկատում դու այսպիսի ախտանիշներ ունեցող երեխայի մոտ: Իրա մոտ ո՞ր տեսակի փսիխոզն է:


Գորտուկ ջան, մանիակալ-դեպրեսիվ պսիխոզ դիագնոզ վաղուց արդեն չկա, մեր օրերում դա կոչվում ա երկբևեռ խանգարում, որի փուլերից մեկը, ի դեպ, դեպրեսիվ փուլն ա: 
Ձգձգվող-սիմպտոմատիկ պսիխոզը չգիտեմ որտեղից պեղեցիր, բայց պիտի իմանայիր, որ դա լինում ա մարմնական ծանր հիվանդություններ ունեցող ծեր մարդկանց մոտ, հետևաբար երեխայի մոտ նման բան կասկածել հնարավոր չի:
Քո տված ինֆորմացիան քիչ ա ամպագոռգոռ եզրակացությունների համար: Ես էստեղ տեսնում եմ պսիխոզը որպես համախտանիշ (գիտես, չէ՞, համախտանիշն ու հիվանդությունը իրարից ինչով են տարբերվում): Հաշվի առնելով այն փաստը, որ առաջին անգամ ա իրա մոտ դա լինում, պսիխոզի առաջին էպիզոդ ա: Չնայած քիչ ինֆորմացիան շատ նման ա շիզոֆրենիային (հույս ունեմ՝ քեզ ասել են, որ շիզոֆրենիան էլ ա պսիխոզ), շիզոֆրենիա չէի դիագնոզի, այլ կդնեի՝ սուր պոլիմորֆ պսիխոզ (սա էն ախտորոշումն ա, որ դնում ես, երբ դեռ հաստատ չգիտես՝ ինչի հետ գործ ունես կամ երբ գիտես, որ շիզոֆրենիա ա, բայց առաջին էպիզոդի ժամանակ սա ես դնում, որովհետև մի էպիզոդով շիզոֆրենիա դիագնոզելուց զգուշանում են): Իսկ քեզ սովորեցրե՞լ են, թե դա ինչ ա:

----------

Վիշապ (23.07.2014), Վոլտերա (22.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, մանիակալ-դեպրեսիվ պսիխոզ դիագնոզ վաղուց արդեն չկա, մեր օրերում դա կոչվում ա երկբևեռ խանգարում, որի փուլերից մեկը, ի դեպ, դեպրեսիվ փուլն ա: 
> Ձգձգվող-սիմպտոմատիկ պսիխոզը չգիտեմ որտեղից պեղեցիր, բայց պիտի իմանայիր, որ դա լինում ա մարմնական ծանր հիվանդություններ ունեցող ծեր մարդկանց մոտ, հետևաբար երեխայի մոտ նման բան կասկածել հնարավոր չի:
> Քո տված ինֆորմացիան քիչ ա ամպագոռգոռ եզրակացությունների համար: Ես էստեղ տեսնում եմ պսիխոզը որպես համախտանիշ (գիտես, չէ՞, համախտանիշն ու հիվանդությունը իրարից ինչով են տարբերվում): Հաշվի առնելով այն փաստը, որ առաջին անգամ ա իրա մոտ դա լինում, պսիխոզի առաջին էպիզոդ ա: Չնայած քիչ ինֆորմացիան շատ նման ա շիզոֆրենիային (հույս ունեմ՝ քեզ ասել են, որ շիզոֆրենիան էլ ա պսիխոզ), շիզոֆրենիա չէի դիագնոզի, այլ կդնեի՝ սուր պոլիմորֆ պսիխոզ (սա էն ախտորոշումն ա, որ դնում ես, երբ դեռ հաստատ չգիտես՝ ինչի հետ գործ ունես կամ երբ գիտես, որ շիզոֆրենիա ա, բայց առաջին էպիզոդի ժամանակ սա ես դնում, որովհետև մի էպիզոդով շիզոֆրենիա դիագնոզելուց զգուշանում են): Իսկ քեզ սովորեցրե՞լ են, թե դա ինչ ա:


Չէ Բյուր, բայց ես ինքս դա կանեմ : Որովհետև մի կողմից դու օգնում ես, իսկ մյուս կողմից  այնպիսի բաներ ասում , որ մարդ ափսոսում է քեզ մի բան ասի, հարցնի: Համենայն դեպս ես նույնպես ունեմ գիտելիքներ, ինֆորմացիաներ: Հնարավոր է , որ սխալ իմֆորմացիաներ էլ իմանամ , դրանք պետք է ժամանակի ընթացքում ուղղվեն ինձ թվում է, իսկ ես աշխատասեր եմ այդ հարցում ու շատ փորփրող : Իրականում գտնում եմ , որ կարող եմ շփոթվել և գտնել ճիշտ ճանապարհը, իսկ դու մի բան ասում ես ու դնում քարկոծում: Ինչևթ դա քո բնույթն է ու ես քեզանիցվ չեմ նեղանում: Ես գիտեմ, որ շիզոֆրենիան պսիխոզ է:  Հիմա էլ պետք է սովորեմ , որ ճիշտ սիագնոզ դնեմ : Գնամ սովորելու քո թույլտվությամբ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ Բյուր, բայց ես ինքս դա կանեմ : Որովհետև մի կողմից դու օգնում ես, իսկ մյուս կողմից  այնպիսի բաներ ասում , որ մարդ ափսոսում է քեզ մի բան ասի, հարցնի: Համենայն դեպս ես նույնպես ունեմ գիտելիքներ, ինֆորմացիաներ: Հնարավոր է , որ սխալ իմֆորմացիաներ էլ իմանամ , դրանք պետք է ժամանակի ընթացքում ուղղվեն ինձ թվում է, իսկ ես աշխատասեր եմ այդ հարցում ու շատ փորփրող : Իրականում գտնում եմ , որ կարող եմ շփոթվել և գտնել ճիշտ ճանապարհը, իսկ դու մի բան ասում ես ու դնում քարկոծում: Ինչևթ դա քո բնույթն է ու ես քեզանիցվ չեմ նեղանում: Ես գիտեմ, որ շիզոֆրենիան պսիխոզ է:  Հիմա էլ պետք է սովորեմ , որ ճիշտ սիագնոզ դնեմ : Գնամ սովորելու քո թույլտվությամբ:


Գորտուկ ջան, ինձ ճանաչողները կհաստատեն, որ դու իմ քարկոծելը չես տեսել  :Jpit:  Ահագին մեղմ եմ վերաբերվում քեզ: Ուղղակի չես հասկանում, իմ կատաղությունը քեզ գիտելիքներ տվողների, ավելի ճիշտ՝ չտվողների դեմ ա, ոչ թե քո: Ավելի լավ, գնա, սովորի: Ուղղակի ոչ բոլորն են քո նման աշխատասեր ու հասկացող, դրա համար տենց ողբալի վիճակում ա ոլորտը:

----------

Progart (21.01.2019)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, ինձ ճանաչողները կհաստատեն, որ դու իմ քարկոծելը չես տեսել  Ահագին մեղմ եմ վերաբերվում քեզ: Ուղղակի չես հասկանում, իմ կատաղությունը քեզ գիտելիքներ տվողների, ավելի ճիշտ՝ չտվողների դեմ ա, ոչ թե քո: Ավելի լավ, գնա, սովորի: Ուղղակի ոչ բոլորն են քո նման աշխատասեր ու հասկացող, դրա համար տենց ողբալի վիճակում ա ոլորտը:


Բյուր ջան բայց դու մոռացել ես մի փաստ , որ իրա տարիքում չի կարելի դիագնոզել փսիխոզ, ինքը դեռ նոր է դառնալու 14 տարեկան , իրա մոտ դեռ հորմոնալ տեղաշարժեր չկան : Ու դրա համար իրան դիագնոզում են վարքային էմոցիոնալ խանգարում ընկճախտով: Միթե՞ սխալ բան եմ ասում : Իսկ ես իրան այ սա եմ դիագնոզել ու , եթե սխալ եմ արել , ապա պետք է գնամ և շտկեմ այն:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, ինձ ճանաչողները կհաստատեն, որ դու իմ քարկոծելը չես տեսել  Ահագին մեղմ եմ վերաբերվում քեզ: Ուղղակի չես հասկանում, իմ կատաղությունը քեզ գիտելիքներ տվողների, ավելի ճիշտ՝ չտվողների դեմ ա, ոչ թե քո: Ավելի լավ, գնա, սովորի: Ուղղակի ոչ բոլորն են քո նման աշխատասեր ու հասկացող, դրա համար տենց ողբալի վիճակում ա ոլորտը:


Բյուր ուզում եմ ոչ թե էշս քշեմ , այլ իրոք հասկանամ էլի ճշտության իսկությունը, ջանդամ թե էլի դմբո դուրս գամ , կամ մեկը մտածի թե էս աղջիկը լռիվ պակաս ա , ուզում եմ սխալներ չանեմ , ուզում եմ , որ օգնած լինեմ , ոչ թե ունքի տեղն էլ աչքը հանեմ: 
Ես չեմ ուզումն սխալս պնդեմ , կամ էլ ճիշտս ապացուցեմ ուզում եմ լռիվ համոզվեմ :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան բայց դու մոռացել ես մի փաստ , որ իրա տարիքում չի կարելի դիագնոզել փսիխոզ, ինքը դեռ նոր է դառնալու 14 տարեկան , իրա մոտ դեռ հորմոնալ տեղաշարժեր չկան : Ու դրա համար իրան դիագնոզում են վարքային էմոցիոնալ խանգարում ընկճախտով: Միթե՞ սխալ բան եմ ասում : Իսկ ես իրան այ սա եմ դիագնոզել ու , եթե սխալ եմ արել , ապա պետք է գնամ և շտկեմ այն:


Ո՞վ ա քեզ ասել, որ էդ տարիքում չի կարելի դիագնոզել պսիխոզ: Շատ էլ լավ կարելի ա: Չի կարելի անձի խանգարում դիագնոզել, վարքային խանգարում են դնում, տասնութից հետո փոխարինում համապատասխան անձի խանգարմամբ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ուզում եմ ոչ թե էշս քշեմ , այլ իրոք հասկանամ էլի ճշտության իսկությունը, ջանդամ թե էլի դմբո դուրս գամ , կամ մեկը մտածի թե էս աղջիկը լռիվ պակաս ա , ուզում եմ սխալներ չանեմ , ուզում եմ , որ օգնած լինեմ , ոչ թե ունքի տեղն էլ աչքը հանեմ: 
> Ես չեմ ուզումն սխալս պնդեմ , կամ էլ ճիշտս ապացուցեմ ուզում եմ լռիվ համոզվեմ :


Լրիվ համոզվելու համար քո տված ինֆոն շատ քիչ ա: Սպասի հոգեբույժի դիագնոզին, չնայած Մասիվի հոգեբույժներին չգիտեմ, հետևաբար չգիտեմ՝ արժե իրանց վստահել, թե չէ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ո՞վ ա քեզ ասել, որ էդ տարիքում չի կարելի դիագնոզել պսիխոզ: Շատ էլ լավ կարելի ա: Չի կարելի անձի խանգարում դիագնոզել, վարքային խանգարում են դնում, տասնութից հետո փոխարինում համապատասխան անձի խանգարմամբ:


 Ապացույցներ բեր ու ես կհավատամ քո ասածին, որ այդ տարիքում կարելի է : Բե՛ր փաստեր:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Լրիվ համոզվելու համար քո տված ինֆոն շատ քիչ ա: Սպասի հոգեբույժի դիագնոզին, չնայած Մասիվի հոգեբույժներին չգիտեմ, հետևաբար չգիտեմ՝ արժե իրանց վստահել, թե չէ:


 Եթե իրա մոտ չկան հորմոնալ տեղաշարժեր, դու ո՞նց ես իրան փսիխոզ դիագնոզում Բյուր, լավ էլի:

----------


## keyboard

Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա, որ դու էս թեմայում մի քանի գրառում էլ անես, քեզ էլ դիագնոզելու կարիք կլինի  :Think:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա, որ դու էս թեմայում մի քանի գրառում էլ անես, քեզ էլ դիագնոզելու կարիք կլինի


Ինչու՞ ես էդպես ասում:  :Think:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ո՞վ ա քեզ ասել, որ էդ տարիքում չի կարելի դիագնոզել պսիխոզ: Շատ էլ լավ կարելի ա: Չի կարելի անձի խանգարում դիագնոզել, վարքային խանգարում են դնում, տասնութից հետո փոխարինում համապատասխան անձի խանգարմամբ:


Ես հենց էդպես էլ արել եմ գրել եմ էմոցիոնալ վարքային խանգարում զուգակցված ընկճախտով , ես անձի խանգարման մասին բան չեմ գրել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե իրա մոտ չկան հորմոնալ տեղաշարժեր դու ոնց ես իրան փսիխոզ դիագնոզում Բյուր, լավ էլի:


Դու ինձ կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե հորմոնալ տեղաշարժերն ինչ կապ ունեն պսիխոզ դիագնոզել-չդիագնոզելու հետ: 



> Ապացույցներ բեր ու ես կհավատամ քո ասածին, որ այդ տարիքում կարելի է : Բեր փաստեր:


Լաաաավ: Ինքդ ուզեցիր: Ուրեմն բացում ես էս ֆայլը, մեջի ամբողջ F բաժինը կարդալ, պատմել ու անգիր: Հետո նայում ես բոլոր տեսակի պսիխոտիկ խանգարումների դիագնոստիկ կրիտերիաները, տեսնում, թե որտեղ ա գրված, որ տարիքային սահմանափակում կա: Հետո նայում ես, թե արդյոք բացառման կրիտերիաների մեջ կա նշված քո ասած էմոցիոնալ-վարքային խանգարումները: Եթե չկա, նշանակում ա՝ ցանկացած տարիքում կարաս դնես դիագնոզը, եթե կա, ուրեմն նշանակում ա, որ երկու դիագնոզներն իրար բացառում են, հետևաբար եթե անչափահաս ա, չես կարա դնես: Համոզվելու համար մի հատ էլ առանձին բացում ես անձի խանգարումները: Մի հատ նայի, տես դիագնոստիկ կրիտերիաների մեջ նշվում ա տարիքը, թե չէ: Եթե չի նշվում, բացառման կրիտերիաները նայի: Էնտեղ տես խոսվում ա վարքային խանգարումների մասին, թե չէ, ու դրանք իրար հետ բացառվում են, թե չէ: 
Ու մի քիչ էլ կարդա շիզոֆրենիան սովորաբար որ տարիքից ա սկսվում, ծանոթացի մանկական ու պատանեկան շիզոֆրենիայի հետ, վնաս չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա, որ դու էս թեմայում մի քանի գրառում էլ անես, քեզ էլ դիագնոզելու կարիք կլինի


Վա՞տ ես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես հենց էդպես էլ արել եմ գրել եմ էմոցիոնալ վարքային խանգարում զուգակցված ընկճախտով , ես անձի խանգարման մասին բան չեմ գրել:


Անձի խանգարման մասին ես եմ գրել: Անձի խանգարումն ու վարքային խանգարումներն իրար բացառում են, կա՛մ մեկն ես դնում, կա՛մ մյուսը: Բայց պսիխոզն ու վարքային խանգարումներն իրար չեն բացառում, այսինքն՝ դու էստեղ տարիքային խնդիր չունես: 

Իսկ քո դրած դիագնոզն ուղղակի գոյություն չունի, հենց նոր հատուկ նայեցի: Կա՛մ պիտի լիներ դեպրեսիվ վարքային խանգարում, կա՛մ վարքի և էմոցիաների խառը խանգարում: Դու երկուսը խառնել ես իրար, եսիմինչ ես ստացել:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Դու ինձ կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե հորմոնալ տեղաշարժերն ինչ կապ ունեն պսիխոզ դիագնոզել-չդիագնոզելու հետ: 
> 
> Լաաաավ: Ինքդ ուզեցիր: Ուրեմն բացում ես էս ֆայլը, մեջի ամբողջ F բաժինը կարդալ, պատմել ու անգիր: Հետո նայում ես բոլոր տեսակի պսիխոտիկ խանգարումների դիագնոստիկ կրիտերիաները, տեսնում, թե որտեղ ա գրված, որ տարիքային սահմանափակում կա: Հետո նայում ես, թե արդյոք բացառման կրիտերիաների մեջ կա նշված քո ասած էմոցիոնալ-վարքային խանգարումները: Եթե չկա, նշանակում ա՝ ցանկացած տարիքում կարաս դնես դիագնոզը, եթե կա, ուրեմն նշանակում ա, որ երկու դիագնոզներն իրար բացառում են, հետևաբար եթե անչափահաս ա, չես կարա դնես: Համոզվելու համար մի հատ էլ առանձին բացում ես անձի խանգարումները: Մի հատ նայի, տես դիագնոստիկ կրիտերիաների մեջ նշվում ա տարիքը, թե չէ: Եթե չի նշվում, բացառման կրիտերիաները նայի: Էնտեղ տես խոսվում ա վարքային խանգարումների մասին, թե չէ, ու դրանք իրար հետ բացառվում են, թե չէ: 
> Ու մի քիչ էլ կարդա շիզոֆրենիան սովորաբար որ տարիքից ա սկսվում, ծանոթացի մանկական ու պատանեկան շիզոֆրենիայի հետ, վնաս չի:


Ոչ մի բանն էլ վնաս չի Բյուր , բայց ես սրանից գլուխ չեմ հանի , անգլերենից լավ չեմ , եթե կարելի է ուրիշ ապացույցներ բերես: Իսկ սա կոնկրետ ի՞նչ հոդված է , ու որքանո՞վ է սրա ճշտգրտությունը ապացուցված:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Անձի խանգարման մասին ես եմ գրել: Անձի խանգարումն ու վարքային խանգարումներն իրար բացառում են, կա՛մ մեկն ես դնում, կա՛մ մյուսը: Բայց պսիխոզն ու վարքային խանգարումներն իրար չեն բացառում, այսինքն՝ դու էստեղ տարիքային խնդիր չունես: 
> 
> Իսկ քո դրած դիագնոզն ուղղակի գոյություն չունի, հենց նոր հատուկ նայեցի: Կա՛մ պիտի լիներ դեպրեսիվ վարքային խանգարում, կա՛մ վարքի և էմոցիաների խառը խանգարում: Դու երկուսը խառնել ես իրար, եսիմինչ ես ստացել:


 Իսկ որտե՞ղ նայեցիր , որ չգտար էդպիսի դիագնոզ:

----------


## Enna Adoly

ձեր էդ տերմիններից բան չեմ հասկանում և  գուցե հիմարի նման եմ խցկվում ձեր թեմայի մեջ, բայց ինչի՞ պիտի 14-ը դեռ չլրացած աղջիկը դիետա պահի: Ինչ-որ բան դրդած պիտի լինի,որ ինքը սկսի հոգ տանել իր արտաքինի մասին, գուցե սկսեք հենց էտեղից ու հարցնեք իրեն կամ էլ էդ գրքերից մեկում ինչ-որ բան է կարդացել, ու հենց տեղից էլ սկսվել է ամեն ինչ: Ինձ թվում ա մանկական դեպրեսիան կամ չգիտեմ դուք ոնց եք ասում, կարա սկսվi էնքան փոքր բաներից, ես սեփական փորձիցս եմ ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ մի բանն էլ վնաս չի Բյուր , բայց ես սրանից գլուխ չեմ հանի , անգլերենից լավ չեմ , եթե կարելի է ուրիշ ապացույցներ բերես: Իսկ սա կոնկրետ ի՞նչ հոդված է , ու որքանո՞վ է սրա ճշտգրտությունը ապացուցված:


Ո՞նց, սա կոնկրետ ի՞նչ հոդված ա  :LOL:  Գորտուկ ջան, սա հոդված չի, սա գիրք ա, սա բժշկության սուրբ գիրքն ա, բոլոր դիագնոզներն էս գրքից են դնում: Էս գիրքը ես չեմ գրել, ոչ էլ ինձ բարեկամ մեկը, այլ աշխարհի խելոք մարդիկ տարիներով աշխատում, գրում են: Կներես, բայց եթե անգլերեն չգիտես, դա քո պրոբլեմն ա: Ես քեզ լիքը գրքեր եմ ուղարկել, ռուսերեններ էլ կան, կարող ես բացել, կարդալ: Ես քեզ ապացուցելու որևէ բան չունեմ: Չես հավատում, մի հավատա, էլի քո պրոբլեմն ա:



> Իսկ որտե՞ղ նայեցիր , որ չգտար էդպիսի դիագնոզ:


Այ էն վերևի գրքում: Դիագնոզները մենակ էդ գրքից են դնում: Դրանից դուրս չի կարելի, ուղղակի արգելվում ա: Իրավաբանորեն:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ո՞նց, սա կոնկրետ ի՞նչ հոդված ա  Գորտուկ ջան, սա հոդված չի, սա գիրք ա, սա բժշկության սուրբ գիրքն ա, բոլոր դիագնոզներն էս գրքից են դնում: Էս գիրքը ես չեմ գրել, ոչ էլ ինձ բարեկամ մեկը, այլ աշխարհի խելոք մարդիկ տարիներով աշխատում, գրում են: Կներես, բայց եթե անգլերեն չգիտես, դա քո պրոբլեմն ա: Ես քեզ լիքը գրքեր եմ ուղարկել, ռուսերեններ էլ կան, կարող ես բացել, կարդալ: Ես քեզ ապացուցելու որևէ բան չունեմ: Չես հավատում, մի հավատա, էլի քո պրոբլեմն ա:
> 
> Այ էն վերևի գրքում: Դիագնոզները մենակ էդ գրքից են դնում: Դրանից դուրս չի կարելի, ուղղակի արգելվում ա: Իրավաբանորեն:


 Ես կթարգմանեմ սա ինձ համար: :Think:   ու կգտնեմ որ արդյոք կարելի է 14 տարեկանին փսիխոզ դիագնոզել: Մերսի Բյուր: էլի կշփվենք էս հարցերով:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> ձեր էդ տերմիններից բան չեմ հասկանում և  գուցե հիմարի նման եմ խցկվում ձեր թեմայի մեջ, բայց ինչի՞ պիտի 14-ը դեռ չլրացած աղջիկը դիետա պահի: Ինչ-որ բան դրդած պիտի լինի,որ ինքը սկսի հոգ տանել իր արտաքինի մասին, գուցե սկսեք հենց էտեղից ու հարցնեք իրեն կամ էլ էդ գրքերից մեկում ինչ-որ բան է կարդացել, ու հենց տեղից էլ սկսվել է ամեն ինչ: Ինձ թվում ա մանկական դեպրեսիան կամ չգիտեմ դուք ոնց եք ասում, կարա սկսվi էնքան փոքր բաներից, ես սեփական փորձիցս եմ ասում


Ինչ որ բան չի դրթել , որ հոգ տանի իր մասին ուղղակի հեռուստացույցով տեսել է մոդելներին ու որոշել , որ պետք է ինքն էլ դիետա պահի: Հետո տատիկն ու քույրիկը ցույց են տվել , թե ինչ վիճակի են հասել ինքնուրույն դիետա պահող ու սովատանջ լինող մարդիկ ու ինքը մի որոշ ժամանակ հրաժարվել է դիետա պահելուց, հիմա էլ իբրև թե հրաժարվել է դիետա պահելուց, բայց ախորժակի բացակայություն կա , լավ չի սնվում: Նույիսկ իր սիրելի ուտելիքները չի ուտում, ջուր շատ քիչ է խմում կամ էլ հիմնականում չի խմում , սննդի հետ է ընդունում ջուրը: Չգիտեմ հազար ու մի բան են ասել , ես մտածում եմ , որ դա կարող է լինել նաև նրանից ,մի քանի տարի առաջ դպրոցն է փոխել և դասարանը :

----------


## keyboard

> Վա՞տ ես:


Ե՞ս, խի՞  :Think:  ու ինչի էդ տոնով  :Think: 

Հլա սառը ջուր խմի Բյուր  :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ որ բան չի դրթել , որ հոգ տանի իր մասին ուղղակի հեռուստացույցով տեսել է մոդելներին ու որոշել , որ պետք է ինքն էլ դիետա պահի: Հետո տատիկն ու քույրիկը ցույց են տվել , թե ինչ վիճակի են հասել ինքնուրույն դիետա պահող ու սովատանջ լինող մարդիկ ու ինքը մի որոշ ժամանակ հրաժարվել է դիետա պահելուց, հիմա էլ իբրև թե հրաժարվել է դիետա պահելուց, բայց ախորժակի բացակայություն կա , լավ չի սնվում: Նույիսկ իր սիրելի ուտելիքները չի ուտում, ջուր շատ քիչ է խմում կամ էլ հիմնականում չի խմում , սննդի հետ է ընդունում ջուրը: Չգիտեմ հազար ու մի բան են ասել , ես մտածում եմ , որ դա կարող է լինել նաև նրանից ,մի քանի տարի առաջ դպրոցն է փոխել և դասարանը :


Մի րոպե... դու ախորժակի բացակայությունից էիր խոսում, չէ՞:

Էննա ջան, չուտելը դեռ չի նշանակում դիետա պահել: Կարա և մարդ չուտի, որովհետև մտածում ա՝ իրեն թունավորում են կամ ձայներն են հրամայում չուտել կամ դիսմորֆոֆոբիա ունի կամ դեպրեսիա կամ անոռեքսիա:

----------

Enna Adoly (22.07.2014), erexa (22.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Մի րոպե... դու ախորժակի բացակայությունից էիր խոսում, չէ՞:
> 
> Էննա ջան, չուտելը դեռ չի նշանակում դիետա պահել: Կարա և մարդ չուտի, որովհետև մտածում ա՝ իրեն թունավորում են կամ ձայներն են հրամայում չուտել կամ դիսմորֆոֆոբիա ունի կամ դեպրեսիա կամ անոռեքսիա:


 Չէ՛ ուշադիր եղիր ,ինքը դիետա է պահել , հետո հրաժարվել է իր դիետայից , հիմա ախորժակի բացակայություն է ասում: Ես նշել եմ , որ սկզբից  ինքը որոշել ա դիետա պահի ու պահել ա մի որոշ ժամանակ:

----------


## John

Սաղ օրը ուտում եմ ու քնում, ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ շփվում, ահավոր կոնֆլիկտային եմ դառել։ դիագնոզեք.. 
 Կամ գնամ քցվեմ
...

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Սաղ օրը ուտում եմ ու քնում, ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ շփվում, ահավոր կոնֆլիկտային եմ դառել։ դիագնոզեք.. 
>  Կամ գնամ քցվեմ
> ...


Ես հրաժարվում եմ քեզ դիագնոզելուց, մինջև չտեսնեմ ու չզննեմ : :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ՛ ուշադիր եղիր ,ինքը դիետա է պահել , հետո հրաժարվել է իր դիետայից , հիմա ախորժակի բացակայություն է ասում: Ես նշել եմ , որ սկզբից  ինքը որոշել ա դիետա պահի ու պահել ամի որոշ ժամանակ:


Էս մասը պետք ա լավ փորփրել, կարևոր ա: Ասենք, կարելի ա հարցնել՝ ինչու՞ ախորժակ չունի, սննդից համ ու հո՞տ ա առնում: Հետո նաև սեփական մարմնի ընկալումը պետք ա պարզել: Շատ բնորոշ ա էս տարիքի պսիխոզներին հենց BDD-ական ախտանիշները:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Էս մասը պետք ա լավ փորփրել, կարևոր ա: Ասենք, կարելի ա հարցնել՝ ինչու՞ ախորժակ չունի, սննդից համ ու հո՞տ ա առնում: Հետո նաև սեփական մարմնի ընկալումը պետք ա պարզել: Շատ բնորոշ ա էս տարիքի պսիխոզներին հենց BDD-ական ախտանիշները:


 Հարցրել եմ , դա էլ եմ  հարցրել : Ասում ա,  որ ես ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում ուտել ու ուղղակի ախորժակ չունեմ : Մեկ էլ գիտես ինչ եմ հարցրել, ասեցի, իսկ դու՞ այս քայլերովդ ինչ որ բան ինչ որ մեկին փորձել ես ապացուցել, կամ մի բանի հասնել: Ինքն ասում ա, ոչ մեկին ոչինչ չունեմ ապացուցելու կամ ի ցույց դնելու:

----------


## Freeman

Ինչ եմ բաց թողել)
Հետաքրքիր կլինի երեխայի վերջնական ախտորոշումն իմանալ, էդ հիվանդանոցից, որտեղ ուղարկել ես, մարդու չեմ ճանաչում, կարող ա մի երկու հոգու դեմքով իմանամ:
Որ ախտորոշումն իմանաս, կգրես:

----------


## John

> Ես հրաժարվում եմ քեզ դիագնոզելուց, մինջև չտեսնեմ ու չզննեմ :


Գնամ քցվեմ մի խոսքով)

----------


## keyboard

> Գնամ քցվեմ մի խոսքով)



Ուշացնում ես ապեր, կարողա մարշռուտնու փող չունես, թե պետք ա ասա փոխանցեմ:  :LOL: 

Բյուր, իմ հարցերն անպատասխան մնացին  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուշացնում ես ապեր, կարողա մարշռուտնու փող չունես, թե պետք ա ասա փոխանցեմ: 
> 
> Բյուր, իմ հարցերն անպատասխան մնացին


Որտև լուրջ չես:

----------


## keyboard

> Որտև լուրջ չես:


Լրիվ լուրջ եմ, իսկ դու չորեցիր, նեղացրի, մի բան էլ հիմի լուրջ չես ես ասում  :Sad:

----------


## Գորտուկ

:Smile:  չէ, քցվել պետք չի, դեռ երիտասարդ ես: Ամբողջ կյանքում էլ կհասցնես քցվել , ինչու՞ ես արագացնում այդ գործընթացը:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ինչ եմ բաց թողել)
> Հետաքրքիր կլինի երեխայի վերջնական ախտորոշումն իմանալ, էդ հիվանդանոցից, որտեղ ուղարկել ես, մարդու չեմ ճանաչում, կարող ա մի երկու հոգու դեմքով իմանամ:
> Որ ախտորոշումն իմանաս, կգրես:


 Անպայման : Հաստատ գրելու եմ : Ու թեկույզ սխալ դիագնոզով ուխարկած լինեմ կգրեմ էլի, որ իմանանք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարդացել եմ , Բյուր ուզում եմ ասեմ , որ առանց մտածելու , թե ինչ ա ասում , անընդհատ կրկնում ա միտք չարտահայտող բաներ: Հա մեկ էլ գիտեք ինչ ա անում , մի տետր ա վերցրել ու էնտեղ գրում ա թուրքերեն , իսպաներն, իտալերեն , ֆրանսերեն , արաբերեն  ու սրանք իբր , թե այդ լեզվով են , այնինչ ինքն է , հորինել ու միայն ինքն է հասկանում , ու ասում է իբր իր գրածը այդ լեզվով է:


Դու որ բժշկության հետ կապ ունենայիր, այս երկար նախադասության փոխարեն միանգամից կօգտագործեիր «զառանցանք» բառը, էդ աղջկան էլ միանգամից կուղարկեիր  շիզոֆրենիան բուժելու, որպեսզի այն չխորանա, Բյուրի համբերությունն էլ չէիր տեստավորի ։Ճ

----------


## keyboard

> Դու որ բժշկության հետ կապ ունենայիր, այս երկար նախադասության փոխարեն միանգամից կօգտագործեիր «զառանցանք» բառը, էդ աղջկան էլ միանգամից կուղարկեիր  շիզոֆրենիան բուժելու, որպեսզի այն չխորանա, Բյուրի համբերությունն էլ չէիր տեստավորի ։Ճ



Ընգեր, ինքը հարց ա տվել էս թեմայում, ու քննարկում ա սկսվել, ուրիշ հարց ա, որ դու ու էլի մարդիկ էդ հարցը թողած իրան ասում են, թե ինքը ինչքան հեռու ա բժշկությունից, որ հլա երեկվա ասածիցս էլ Բյուրը երևի նեղացել ու ինձ էլ վիրավորել ա, ապեր, նեռվերդ չի հերիքում մի կարդա մի պատասխանի կամ կարծիքդ ասեցիր, ընդունեց ընդունեց, չընդունեց ուրեմ գտավ, որ պետք չի, հիմա էդ հիվանդը ուղարկվել ա հիվանդանոցային բուժման, էս մարդն էլ փոձում ա հասկանա, հեռու ա թե մոտիկ բժշկությանը, էդ հարցը չի քննարկվում, ստեղ կոկնրետ հիվանդի դեպքն ա քննարկվում:
Հեշտ ա մտնել ու մի «խելոք» բան ասել ու նստել հռհռալը, թարգեք ապեր  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

Գորտուկը, ունենալով հոգեբանի կրթություն, պարտավոր չի բժշկությանը մոտ լինել։ Կարևորն էն է, որ ինքը հստակ իմանա, թե որ դեպքում է իր կոմպետենտության դաշտն ավարտվում և հոգեբույժի կարիք զգացվում։ Ինչն էլ ինքը տվյալ դեպքում շատ լավ հասկացել է՝ աղջկան ուղարկելով հոգեբուժական հետազոտման։

----------

Գորտուկ (23.07.2014), Ուլուանա (23.07.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Գորտուկ ջան բժիշկ չեմ, բայց քո բերած օրինակում պարզ երևում է, որ մարդը հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունի: 
keyboard ջան - Հեշտ ա մտնել ու մի «խելոք» բան ասել ու նստել հռհռալը, թարգեք ապեր- նման մտադրություն չունեմ, բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ.
Երբ բժիշկը չի հասկանում, դա կարող է շատ ծանր հետևանքներ ունենալ թե հիվանդի, թե ընտանիքի անդամների վրա: Մի օրինակ գրեմ ինձ հետ կատարված:
Տղաս փետրվարին հիվանդացավ, ձնհալից սապոգները ջուր էր քաշել, մրսել էր: Կոկորդի ցավ, հետո հազ` տնային պայմաններում բուժեցի: Արդեն պետք է դպրոց գնար տեսնեմ թուլացավ, ոչ քնած էր, ոչ արթուն, տարանք հիվանդանոց: Որովայնի մասում տանելուց կես ժամ առաջ ցավեր ունեցավ, ասացին կույր աղիքն է` վիրահատեցին: Բայց թուլությունը չանցավ: Սկսեցին հետազոտել, անտիբիոտիկներ կաթեցնել, որը հետո իմացա տասնութ արեկանից ցածր չեն նշանակում, իսկ տղաս ընդհամենը տասնմեկ տարեկան է: Ջերմությունը օր օրի քիչ քիչ բարձրանում էր: Հետո ձուն ուռեց, ասացին ոլորվել է, պետք է վիրահատենք, որ փրկենք: Վիրահատեցին ասացին ոլորված չէր, բորբոքված էր, մաքրեցինք:  Ջերմությունը վիրահատությունից մեկ ժամ հետո իջավ: Հինգ օր հետո նորից ջերմությունը բարձրացավ, էլի անտիբիոտիկներ անօգուտ, անալիզներ - թոքախտի, մինինգիտի, սպիդի, ոսկորի ռակի, լյարդի, էլ չեմ հիշում ինչերի դիմաց, լրիվ նորմալ էր: Սկսեցին համոզել, որ պարբերական հիվանդություն է, մենակ դա է մնում այդ սիմպտոմներով: Ասեմ, որ երեք շաբաթ դեղեր ընդունելուց ամեն տեղը ցավում էր, գլուխը, փորը, չէր կարողանում քնել, դրանք հիմք էին վերցնում, որ դիագնոզ դնեն: Քիթ կոկորդը երեք անգամ նայեց,. չհասկացավ ոչինչ, ասեց առողջ է: Համոզեցի, չասացի, որ ջերմություն ունի`իջացրել էի ստուգումից առաջ, տարա տուն մի քանի օրով: Տանը ասաց շրթունքը ցավում է, բացեմ տեսնեմ <դաբաղ է> սկսվում, բայց բերանը, լեզուն վաղուց էր կարմիր` մտածում էի դեղերը ծամելով է խմում, կարող է դրանից լինի: Տանը դեղ ունեի`Օրասեպտ, Փչել եմ ու ու ջերմություն էլ չի ունեցել, ախորժակը վերականգնվեց, ակտիվացավ ու աստիճանաբար վերականգնվեց: Հիմա չգիտեմ ում մեղադրեմ, որ չէին տեսնում, որ անտիբիոտիկներից երեխայի մոտ ստոմատիտ է առաջացել, որ քիթ կոկորդը երեք անգամ նայեց, կարմրածությանը ուշադրություն չդարձրեց ու այդքան երեխուն տանջեցին, անտեղի դեղեր նշանակեցին, որից մենակ վիճակը ավելի վատացավ: Դե չհասկանալու դեպքում Պարբերական հիվանդությունը կա ու կա: 
Երկար ժամանակ դեպրեսիայի մեջ էի:  Հեշտ չի, որ երեխադ աչքիդ առաջ տանջվումա ու ցավը չեն հասկանում: Ու չգիտես ինչ պատասխանես երեխայիդ այն հարցին, թե ինչու չի լավանում? Մի օր էլ ասաց. Մա ես չեմ լավանա երևի: 
Ասածս ինչա - բժիշկների սխալ ախտորոշումներից այսքան տանջվեցինք:

----------

Գորտուկ (23.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընգեր, ինքը հարց ա տվել էս թեմայում, ու քննարկում ա սկսվել, ուրիշ հարց ա, որ դու ու էլի մարդիկ էդ հարցը թողած իրան ասում են, թե ինքը ինչքան հեռու ա բժշկությունից, որ հլա երեկվա ասածիցս էլ Բյուրը երևի նեղացել ու ինձ էլ վիրավորել ա, ապեր, նեռվերդ չի հերիքում մի կարդա մի պատասխանի կամ կարծիքդ ասեցիր, ընդունեց ընդունեց, չընդունեց ուրեմ գտավ, որ պետք չի, հիմա էդ հիվանդը ուղարկվել ա հիվանդանոցային բուժման, էս մարդն էլ փոձում ա հասկանա, հեռու ա թե մոտիկ բժշկությանը, էդ հարցը չի քննարկվում, ստեղ կոկնրետ հիվանդի դեպքն ա քննարկվում:
> Հեշտ ա մտնել ու մի «խելոք» բան ասել ու նստել հռհռալը, թարգեք ապեր


Սկսվեց էլի: Հով ջան, քեզ ու Հովսեփին սպասում էինք էս թեմայում: Կարա՞ս բարի հրեշտակիդ դերը մի հատ թարգես: Կամ էլ գաս ինձ համար մի քիչ հրեշտակություն անես: Մարդը ամենահեղինակավոր դիագնոստիկ գրքին ասում ա՝ էս վստահելի՞ հոդված ա, իմ բերած աղբյուրին անուններ ա կպցնում, ես ստեղ պատեպատ եմ խփվում, որ իրա ուղեղում էդ վիճակն ա, դու էկել ասում ես թարգե՞ք: Եթե թարգեի, Գորտուկն էլի անգրագետ էր մնալու: Իսկ էս զրույցի ընթացքում գոնե մի քիչ լրացուցիչ ինֆորմացիա ստացավ: Ի՞նչ վատ ա որ:
Բայց ես հլը գտնելու եմ իրա ընդհանուր հոգեախտաբանության դասախոսին ու բզիկ-բզիկ անեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գորտուկը, ունենալով հոգեբանի կրթություն, պարտավոր չի բժշկությանը մոտ լինել։ Կարևորն էն է, որ ինքը հստակ իմանա, թե որ դեպքում է իր կոմպետենտության դաշտն ավարտվում և հոգեբույժի կարիք զգացվում։ Ինչն էլ ինքը տվյալ դեպքում շատ լավ հասկացել է՝ աղջկան ուղարկելով հոգեբուժական հետազոտման։


Ռիփ, իհարկե ինքը էս դեպքում ճիշտ ա վարվել, բայց ինքը ունենալով շատ կոնկրետ հոգեբանի կրթություն, անցել ա նաև ընդհանուր հոգեախտաբանություն ու հոգեբուժության հետ կապված մի շարք այլ առարկաներ: Իրան ինչ-որ գիտելիքներ են տվել, քննություն ա հանձնել, հավանաբար ստացել ա գերազանց: Իմ կռիվն էն ա, թե ու՞ր են էդ գիտելիքները կամ ի՞նչ բնույթի գիտելիք ա եղել ընդհանրապես:

----------


## keyboard

> Սկսվեց էլի: Հով ջան, քեզ ու Հովսեփին սպասում էինք էս թեմայում: Կարա՞ս բարի հրեշտակիդ դերը մի հատ թարգես: Կամ էլ գաս ինձ համար մի քիչ հրեշտակություն անես: Մարդը ամենահեղինակավոր դիագնոստիկ գրքին ասում ա՝ էս վստահելի՞ հոդված ա, իմ բերած աղբյուրին անուններ ա կպցնում, ես ստեղ պատեպատ եմ խփվում, որ իրա ուղեղում էդ վիճակն ա, դու էկել ասում ես թարգե՞ք: Եթե թարգեի, Գորտուկն էլի անգրագետ էր մնալու: Իսկ էս զրույցի ընթացքում գոնե մի քիչ լրացուցիչ ինֆորմացիա ստացավ: Ի՞նչ վատ ա որ:
> Բայց ես հլը գտնելու եմ իրա ընդհանուր հոգեախտաբանության դասախոսին ու բզիկ-բզիկ անեմ:


Հա Բյուր ջան, եթե Դանյա կկանչես, կգամ ոչ միայն հրեշտակություն, այլ նաև սատանայություններ էլ կանեմ:
Չգիտեմ ով ում էր սպասում էս թեմայում ու դու կոնկրետ որ պատերին էիր կպնում ու պատեպատ լինում, ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ խնայի ներվերդ ու մարդուն էլ քո ներվային անհավասարակշիռ վիճակում մի վիրավորի, անգրագիտությունը պիտակում ա մարդուն, իմ կարծիքով, ես լիքը անգրագետ, բայց մարդկային լավ հատկանիշներով մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, բայց իրանց չեմ պիտակում:
Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու գրագետ ես, ես` անգրագետ, բայց դա իմ երեսին շխկացնելու իրավունք չունես Բյուր ջան:
Հուսամ իրար հասկացանք:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա Բյուր ջան, եթե Դանյա կկանչես, կգամ ոչ միայն հրեշտակություն, այլ նաև սատանայություններ էլ կանեմ:
> Չգիտեմ ով ում էր սպասում էս թեմայում ու դու կոնկրետ որ պատերին էիր կպնում ու պատեպատ լինում, ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ խնայի ներվերդ ու մարդուն էլ քո ներվային անհավասարակշիռ վիճակում մի վիրավորի, անգրագիտությունը պիտակում ա մարդուն, իմ կարծիքով, ես լիքը անգրագետ, բայց մարդկային լավ հատկանիշներով մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, բայց իրանց չեմ պիտակում:
> Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու գրագետ ես, ես` անգրագետ, բայց դա իմ երեսին շխկացնելու իրավունք չունես Բյուր ջան:
> Հուսամ իրար հասկացանք:


Հով, մինչև հիմա մենք թեմայի մեջ էինք: Հիմա արդեն թեմայից դուրս եկար: Էս մեկ: Երկրորդ, թարգի հա՝ սրան-նրան մի վիրավորին: Երրորդ, ես էլ անգրագիտության դեմ բան չունեմ, քանի դեռ դա դիպլոմավորված անգրագիտություն չի, այ դրա դեմ լիքը բան ունեմ, ու նույնիսկ ամենապայծառ մարդկային հատկանիշները չեն փրկի: Դու կարող ա էս թեմաներից գաղափար չունես, բայց քո գործի մեջ ընտիր մասնագետ ես: Գորտուկը պարտավոր ա էս թեմաներից գոնե մի քիչ, տարրական գիտելիքներ ունենալ: Իսկ անգրագիտության դեմ պետք ա ամբողջ ուժով կռվել, որտև ես հավատացած եմ, որ ո՛չ Սերժը, ո՛չ Սաշիկը չեն կործանում Հայաստանը: Հայաստանը կործանում ա անգրագիտությունը:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (23.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.07.2014), Նոյեմ (23.07.2014), Ուլուանա (23.07.2014), Վոլտերա (23.07.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ընգեր, ինքը հարց ա տվել էս թեմայում, ու քննարկում ա սկսվել, ուրիշ հարց ա, որ դու ու էլի մարդիկ էդ հարցը թողած իրան ասում են, թե ինքը ինչքան հեռու ա բժշկությունից, որ հլա երեկվա ասածիցս էլ Բյուրը երևի նեղացել ու ինձ էլ վիրավորել ա, ապեր, նեռվերդ չի հերիքում մի կարդա մի պատասխանի կամ կարծիքդ ասեցիր, ընդունեց ընդունեց, չընդունեց ուրեմ գտավ, որ պետք չի, հիմա էդ հիվանդը ուղարկվել ա հիվանդանոցային բուժման, էս մարդն էլ փոձում ա հասկանա, հեռու ա թե մոտիկ բժշկությանը, էդ հարցը չի քննարկվում, ստեղ կոկնրետ հիվանդի դեպքն ա քննարկվում:
> Հեշտ ա մտնել ու մի «խելոք» բան ասել ու նստել հռհռալը, թարգեք ապեր


Ապեր, հարց ա տվել, Բյուրը ադեկվատ պատասխանել ա, փոխանակ շնորհակալ լինի, սկսել ա Բյուրին կասկածել, փաստեր ու աղբյուրներ ուզել։ Է թող փորձի գուգլից օգտվել, մի թեթև որոնում տա, հազար հատ աղբյուր կգտնի շիզոֆրենիայի ախտանիշների վերաբերյալ։ Ես ինձ շատ հարազատ մարդ ունեմ, որը տառապել է նույն ախտանիշներով ու մաշկիս վրա զգացել եմ, թե այս ոլորտում դիլետանտները ինչքան վնաս են տալիս, ու էստեղ նրբանկատություն քարոզելը հեչ տեղին չի։

----------

մարդագայլուկ (23.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.07.2014), Նոյեմ (23.07.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Հով, մինչև հիմա մենք թեմայի մեջ էինք: Հիմա արդեն թեմայից դուրս եկար: Էս մեկ: Երկրորդ, թարգի հա՝ սրան-նրան մի վիրավորին: Երրորդ, ես էլ անգրագիտության դեմ բան չունեմ, քանի դեռ դա դիպլոմավորված անգրագիտություն չի, այ դրա դեմ լիքը բան ունեմ, ու նույնիսկ ամենապայծառ մարդկային հատկանիշները չեն փրկի: Դու կարող ա էս թեմաներից գաղափար չունես, բայց քո գործի մեջ ընտիր մասնագետ ես: Գորտուկը պարտավոր ա էս թեմաներից գոնե մի քիչ, տարրական գիտելիքներ ունենալ: Իսկ անգրագիտության դեմ պետք ա ամբողջ ուժով կռվել, որտև ես հավատացած եմ, որ ո՛չ Սերժը, ո՛չ Սաշիկը չեն կործանում Հայաստանը: Հայաստանը կործանում ա անգրագիտությունը:


Բյուր, էս թեման շեղվել ա էն բանից հետո, երբ դու կոնկրետ դեպքը թողած Գորտուկի անգրագիտությունն ես առաջ քաշել:
Այ էդ վախտվանից շեղվել ա:
Բարի քննարկումներ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս թեման շեղվել ա էն բանից հետո, երբ դու կոնկրետ դեպքը թողած Գորտուկի անգրագիտությունն ես առաջ քաշել:
> Այ էդ վախտվանից շեղվել ա:
> Բարի քննարկումներ


Հով, Գորտուկի անգրագիտությունը առաջ քաշած չի, այ դու էկար ու առաջ քաշեցիր: Մինչև էդ հետին պլանում էր, առաջին պլանում մասնագիտական քննարկում էր գնում:

----------

Գորտուկ (23.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Հով, Գորտուկի անգրագիտությունը առաջ քաշած չի, այ դու էկար ու առաջ քաշեցիր: Մինչև էդ հետին պլանում էր, առաջին պլանում մասնագիտական քննարկում էր գնում:


Բյուր, հիմա տանը չեմ, համակարգչի առջեւ չեմ, բայց ուզեցի գրեմ, որ աղջկա դիագնոզի մեջ գրել են դեպրեսիա: Այնտեղ ոչ մի փսիխոզի մասին անգամ տող կամ տառ չկար:
Սա ամենայն անկեղծությամբ ասում եմ քեզ: Մնացածը տանը կգրեմ:

----------


## Freeman

> Տրանսլիտով գրառում, որում ասվում ա, որ բժիշկը աղջկան «դեպրեսիա» ախտորոշումն ա դրել


Ֆեյսպալմ բժշկին:
Մեր  դասախոսներից մեկի պատմածը հիշեցի: Իր հոր մոտ մի անգամ հիվանդ են բերել, նախնական ախտորոշման մեջ բառացի գրած էր՝ «շունը ոռը կծել ա»:
Էլ ի՞նչ ինֆեկցված պատռած վերք հետույքի կողմնային վերին մակերեսին: Հիմա էս ա:

----------

Srtik (31.07.2014), Մուշու (23.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.07.2014), Ռեյ սամա (24.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ֆեյսպալմ բժշկին:
> Մեր  դասախոսներից մեկի պատմածը հիշեցի: Իր հոր մոտ մի անգամ հիվանդ են բերել, նախնական ախտորոշման մեջ բառացի գրած էր՝ «շունը ոռը կծել ա»:
> Էլ ի՞նչ ինֆեկցված պատռած վերք հետույքի կողմնային վերին մակերեսին: Հիմա էս ա:


Ռուբ ջան, դեպրեսիա դիագնոզ չկա, չի կարա տենց բան լինի  :Jpit:  Նույնիսկ ամենաանգրագետ հոգեբույժն իրա դիագնոզները ՀՄԴ-10-ից քոփի-փեյսթ ա անում:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.07.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Ռուբ ջան, դեպրեսիա դիագնոզ չկա, չի կարա տենց բան լինի  Նույնիսկ ամենաանգրագետ հոգեբույժն իրա դիագնոզները ՀՄԴ-10-ից քոփի-փեյսթ ա անում:


Գիտեմ, էս պատմությունը դրա համար  հիշեցի, իմ իմանալով ՀՄԴ ոչ մեկում «շունը ոռը կծել ա» դիագնոզ չկա  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.07.2014), Ռեյ սամա (24.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> տրանսլիտ


Գորտուկ, դու տենց հեշտ չես պրծնի  :Wink:  Դիագնոզի կոդն ուզի: Պիտի լինի F ու կողքը թվեր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտեմ, էս պատմությունը դրա համար  հիշեցի, իմ իմանալով ՀՄԴ ոչ մեկում «շունը ոռը կծել ա» դիագնոզ չկա


Շտապօգնությունն ու վայենկամատները մեկ-մեկ տենց դիագնոզներ դնում են  :Jpit:  Բա որ «դաջվածք» դիագնոզով տղերքին ուղարկում էին հոգեբուժարան հետազոտման:

----------


## Freeman

> Շտապօգնությունն ու վայենկամատները մեկ-մեկ տենց դիագնոզներ դնում են  Բա որ «դաջվածք» դիագնոզով տղերքին ուղարկում էին հոգեբուժարան հետազոտման:


Մի ժամանակ դաժե ասում էին, որ ազատում են դաջվածքներով մարդկանց :դ էդ երևի լեգենդ էր, ոնց-որ, ասենք, ֆլյուրոգրաֆիայով հղի աղջկա հայտնաբերումը))

----------

Մուշու (23.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի ժամանակ դաժե ասում էին, որ ազատում են դաջվածքներով մարդկանց :դ էդ երևի լեգենդ էր, ոնց-որ, ասենք, ֆլյուրոգրաֆիայով հղի աղջկա հայտնաբերումը))


Չէ՜, 7գ էին դնում, դա ավելի դաժան ա, քան ազատելը  :Jpit: 
Լսի, բայց չես պատկերացնի ինչքան էի կռիվ-ղալմաղալ անում, որ համոզեմ՝ դաջվածք ունեցողներին պետք չի ուղարկել հոգեբուժարան մենակ նրա համար, որ դաջվածք ունեն: Դա էլ ա Սովետից մնացած բան:

----------


## Freeman

> Չէ՜, 7գ էին դնում, դա ավելի դաժան ա, քան ազատելը 
> Լսի, բայց չես պատկերացնի ինչքան էի կռիվ-ղալմաղալ անում, որ համոզեմ՝ դաջվածք ունեցողներին պետք չի ուղարկել հոգեբուժարան մենակ նրա համար, որ դաջվածք ունեն: Դա էլ ա Սովետից մնացած բան:


Բայց ինչ-որ ախտորոշում/սինդրոմ, գոնե հարցականով դնում էի՞ն, թե՞ ասում էին ճիշտը մի հատ ա :դ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ինչ-որ ախտորոշում/սինդրոմ, գոնե հարցականով դնում էի՞ն, թե՞ ասում էին ճիշտը մի հատ ա :դ


դե որ 7գ դնում են, ուրեմն մի ախտորոշում պետք ա լինի: մի հատ էլ եքա գիրք կար, թե իրանց հոդվածները ՀՄԴ-ի ինչին ա համապատասխանում: Ու էս սաղ ահավոր լղոզած էր, նույն բանը կարայիր համ 7գ-ի, համ 7բ-ի տակ անցկացնեիր: Առաջինի դեպքում՝ պիտանի սահմանափակումով, երկրորդի դեպքում՝ մի տարի տարկետում: Սարուձոր տարբերություն ա, բայց նկարագրերը շատ մոտ են:

----------


## Freeman

> դե որ 7գ դնում են, ուրեմն մի ախտորոշում պետք ա լինի: մի հատ էլ եքա գիրք կար, թե իրանց հոդվածները ՀՄԴ-ի ինչին ա համապատասխանում: Ու էս սաղ ահավոր լղոզած էր, նույն բանը կարայիր համ 7գ-ի, համ 7բ-ի տակ անցկացնեիր: Առաջինի դեպքում՝ պիտանի սահմանափակումով, երկրորդի դեպքում՝ մի տարի տարկետում: Սարուձոր տարբերություն ա, բայց նկարագրերը շատ մոտ են:


Ուզում եմ թեմա բացեմ, թե խի այլմոլորակայինները մեզ չեն այցելի:
 Մեջը սենց բաները գրենք: Էս վերջում կոմիսիայի ժամանակ նենց հարցեր էին տալիս, ուզում էի էդ աշխատողի ակնաջները քաշեի :դ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուզում եմ թեմա բացեմ, թե խի այլմոլորակայինները մեզ չեն այցելի:
>  Մեջը սենց բաները գրենք: Էս վերջում կոմիսիայի ժամանակ նենց հարցեր էին տալիս, ուզում էի էդ աշխատողի ակնաջները քաշեի :դ


Իմ տված հարցերից քիչ էր մնում՝ ես էլ իմ ականջները քաշեի  :LOL:  Չէի իմանում՝ նորմալ սքրինինգ անեմ, թե իրանց ֆլան-ֆստան հարցերը տամ: Ասենք իրանք սիրում են հարցնել՝ ինքնաթիռի ու թռչունի տարբերությունը որն ա: Իրանց արևին սենց ինտելեկտ են էլի գնահատում: Էդ հարցն ինձ էլ տան, չեմ պատասխանի  :LOL:

----------


## Freeman

> Իմ տված հարցերից քիչ էր մնում՝ ես էլ իմ ականջները քաշեի  Չէի իմանում՝ նորմալ սքրինինգ անեմ, թե իրանց ֆլան-ֆստան հարցերը տամ: Ասենք իրանք սիրում են հարցնել՝ ինքնաթիռի ու թռչունի տարբերությունը որն ա: Իրանց արևին սենց ինտելեկտ են էլի գնահատում: Էդ հարցն ինձ էլ տան, չեմ պատասխանի


Հորքուրիս տղային մի հատ պատկեր էին դեմ տվել, հարցրել էին ինչ ա տեսնում, հաշվել, սենց մի բան էր ասել՝ շրջանագծին ներգծված ոչ ուռուցիկ տասանկյուն, դե երկրաչափորեն իրանց պատկերը էդ էր եղել: Քիչ էր մնում ազատեին  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Բյուր էդ փոքրիկին դիագնոզել են վարքային էմոցիոնալ խանգարում՝ զուգակցված ընկճախտով …  Ի դեպ նույնը ես եմ գրել ու դիմացը հարցական դրել, քանի որ ես իրավունք չունեմ դիագնոզ դնելու այս երեխային, դա հոգեբույժի գործն է, ինձանից հասել է միայն ուղղեգրելը:
Հետո ես իրավունք չունեմ նույն կերպ աչքի խնդիր ունեցողին գրեմ  միոպիա, ինչքան էլ դա ակնհայտ լինի, որովհետև այդ գործը ակնաբույժինն է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է , թե արդյոք ես բժշկության հետ կապ ունեմ թե չէ, ես կապ ունեմ այնքանով , որքանով հոգեբանը կարող է կապ ունենալ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան բժիշկ չեմ, բայց քո բերած օրինակում պարզ երևում է, որ մարդը հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունի: 
> keyboard ջան - Հեշտ ա մտնել ու մի «խելոք» բան ասել ու նստել հռհռալը, թարգեք ապեր- նման մտադրություն չունեմ, բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ.
> Երբ բժիշկը չի հասկանում, դա կարող է շատ ծանր հետևանքներ ունենալ թե հիվանդի, թե ընտանիքի անդամների վրա: Մի օրինակ գրեմ ինձ հետ կատարված:
> Տղաս փետրվարին հիվանդացավ, ձնհալից սապոգները ջուր էր քաշել, մրսել էր: Կոկորդի ցավ, հետո հազ` տնային պայմաններում բուժեցի: Արդեն պետք է դպրոց գնար տեսնեմ թուլացավ, ոչ քնած էր, ոչ արթուն, տարանք հիվանդանոց: Որովայնի մասում տանելուց կես ժամ առաջ ցավեր ունեցավ, ասացին կույր աղիքն է` վիրահատեցին: Բայց թուլությունը չանցավ: Սկսեցին հետազոտել, անտիբիոտիկներ կաթեցնել, որը հետո իմացա տասնութ արեկանից ցածր չեն նշանակում, իսկ տղաս ընդհամենը տասնմեկ տարեկան է: Ջերմությունը օր օրի քիչ քիչ բարձրանում էր: Հետո ձուն ուռեց, ասացին ոլորվել է, պետք է վիրահատենք, որ փրկենք: Վիրահատեցին ասացին ոլորված չէր, բորբոքված էր, մաքրեցինք:  Ջերմությունը վիրահատությունից մեկ ժամ հետո իջավ: Հինգ օր հետո նորից ջերմությունը բարձրացավ, էլի անտիբիոտիկներ անօգուտ, անալիզներ - թոքախտի, մինինգիտի, սպիդի, ոսկորի ռակի, լյարդի, էլ չեմ հիշում ինչերի դիմաց, լրիվ նորմալ էր: Սկսեցին համոզել, որ պարբերական հիվանդություն է, մենակ դա է մնում այդ սիմպտոմներով: Ասեմ, որ երեք շաբաթ դեղեր ընդունելուց ամեն տեղը ցավում էր, գլուխը, փորը, չէր կարողանում քնել, դրանք հիմք էին վերցնում, որ դիագնոզ դնեն: Քիթ կոկորդը երեք անգամ նայեց,. չհասկացավ ոչինչ, ասեց առողջ է: Համոզեցի, չասացի, որ ջերմություն ունի`իջացրել էի ստուգումից առաջ, տարա տուն մի քանի օրով: Տանը ասաց շրթունքը ցավում է, բացեմ տեսնեմ <դաբաղ է> սկսվում, բայց բերանը, լեզուն վաղուց էր կարմիր` մտածում էի դեղերը ծամելով է խմում, կարող է դրանից լինի: Տանը դեղ ունեի`Օրասեպտ, Փչել եմ ու ու ջերմություն էլ չի ունեցել, ախորժակը վերականգնվեց, ակտիվացավ ու աստիճանաբար վերականգնվեց: Հիմա չգիտեմ ում մեղադրեմ, որ չէին տեսնում, որ անտիբիոտիկներից երեխայի մոտ ստոմատիտ է առաջացել, որ քիթ կոկորդը երեք անգամ նայեց, կարմրածությանը ուշադրություն չդարձրեց ու այդքան երեխուն տանջեցին, անտեղի դեղեր նշանակեցին, որից մենակ վիճակը ավելի վատացավ: Դե չհասկանալու դեպքում Պարբերական հիվանդությունը կա ու կա: 
> Երկար ժամանակ դեպրեսիայի մեջ էի:  Հեշտ չի, որ երեխադ աչքիդ առաջ տանջվումա ու ցավը չեն հասկանում: Ու չգիտես ինչ պատասխանես երեխայիդ այն հարցին, թե ինչու չի լավանում? Մի օր էլ ասաց. Մա ես չեմ լավանա երևի: 
> Ասածս ինչա - բժիշկների սխալ ախտորոշումներից այսքան տանջվեցինք:


 Այդքան տանջվեցիք Լուսինե, որովհետև հազար ու մի ապուշություն կպցրել էին , բարդացրել էին, եսիմ ինչ էին սարքել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր էդ փոքրիկին դիագնոզել են վարքային էմոցիոնալ խանգարում՝ զուգակցված ընկճախտով …  Ի դեպ նույնը ես եմ գրել ու դիմացը հարցական դրել, քանի որ ես իրավունք չունեմ դիագնոզ դնելու այս երեխային, դա հոգեբույժի գործն է, ինձանից հասել է միայն ուղղեգրելը:
> Հետո ես իրավունք չունեմ նույն կերպ աչքի խնդիր ունեցողին գրեմ  միոպիա, ինչքան էլ դա ակնհայտ լինի, որովհետև այդ գործը ակնաբույժինն է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է , թե արդյոք ես բժշկության հետ կապ ունեմ թե չէ, ես կապ ունեմ այնքանով , որքանով հոգեբանը կարող է կապ ունենալ:


Գորտուկ ջան, կներես իհարկե, բայց տվյալ դեպքում ստիպված եմ հոգեբույժի կոմպետենտությունն էլ կասկածի տակ առնել: Բայց ամենևին ոչ այն պատճառով, որ մեր կարծիքները չեն համընկնում, այլ այն պատճառով, որ ինքը հետևել ա քո օրինակին ու դրել ա նույն գոյություն չունեցող դիագնոզը: Դրա համար քեզնից կոդ եմ ուզում: Եթե դիագնոզը կոդ չունի, ուրեմն հոգեբույժը նույնքան ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ ա եղել, որքան դու:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, կներես իհարկե, բայց տվյալ դեպքում ստիպված եմ հոգեբույժի կոմպետենտությունն էլ կասկածի տակ առնել: Բայց ամենևին ոչ այն պատճառով, որ մեր կարծիքները չեն համընկնում, այլ այն պատճառով, որ ինքը հետևել ա քո օրինակին ու դրել ա նույն գոյություն չունեցող դիագնոզը: Դրա համար քեզնից կոդ եմ ուզում: Եթե դիագնոզը կոդ չունի, ուրեմն հոգեբույժը նույնքան ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ ա եղել, որքան դու:


Ես կնայեմ կոդը: Ու կասեմ դա քեզ: Ես էլի եմ քեզ ասում , ես չեմ դիագնոզողը այլ հոգեբույժը, ես մի հատ մեծ հարցական եմ դրել իմ դիագնոզի տակ: Իսկ ինձ ուղիղ հակարառակն է թվում : Երեխան դեռ դեռահասության փուլում է ու հնարավոր են իրա մոտ էսպիսի դեպրեսիվ վիճակներ ու պետք չի միանգամից բռնել ու գրել պսիխոզ կամ էլ շիզոֆրենիա:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, կներես իհարկե, բայց տվյալ դեպքում ստիպված եմ հոգեբույժի կոմպետենտությունն էլ կասկածի տակ առնել: Բայց ամենևին ոչ այն պատճառով, որ մեր կարծիքները չեն համընկնում, այլ այն պատճառով, որ ինքը հետևել ա քո օրինակին ու դրել ա նույն գոյություն չունեցող դիագնոզը: Դրա համար քեզնից կոդ եմ ուզում: Եթե դիագնոզը կոդ չունի, ուրեմն հոգեբույժը նույնքան ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ ա եղել, որքան դու:


 Բյուր ասա էլի ինձ , եթե դա իմ խնդիրը չէ, ես ի՞նչ իրավունքով պետք է դիագնոզ տամ երեխային: Երեխան խնդիր ունի հաղորդակցման հետ, ախորժակի հետ , քնի հետ կապված , մեկ անգամ տեսողական տեսիլք է եղել , բռնենք ու գրենք պսիխոզ հա՞ Բյուր: Աղջիկը դեռ 14 տարեկան է, հնարավոր է անցումային շրջանում դեպրեսիա է տանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կնայեմ կոդը: Ու կասեմ դա քեզ: Ես էլի եմ քեզ ասում , ես չեմ դիագնոզողը այլ հոգեբույժը, ես մի հատ մեծ հարցական եմ դրել իմ դիագնոզի տակ: Իսկ ինձ ուղիղ հակարառակն է թվում : Երեխան դեռ դեռահասության փուլում է ու հնարավոր են իրա մոտ էսպիսի դեպրեսիվ վիճակներ ու պետք չի միանգամից բռնել ու գրել պսիխոզ կամ էլ շիզոֆրենիա:


Գորտուկ ջան, քո դրած՝ գոյություն չունեցող դիագնոզը պահելը հոգեբույժի կողմից կարա տարբեր կերպ մեկնաբանվի: Մեկ, որ զահլա չի ունեցել խորանալու, դրել, արտագրել ա: Երկրորդ, կյանքում ՀՄԴ-10 չի բացել, չգիտի, որ տենց դիագնոզ չկա: Երրորդ, որոշել ա պահել էդ դիագնոզը մինչև ինքը հաստատ բան իմանա: Եթե հոգեբույժը գրեր՝ վարքի դեպրեսիվ խանգարում *կամ* վարքի և էմոցիաների խառը խանգարում, կասեինք՝ հա: Բայց տվյալ դեպքում ինքը, փաստորեն, նույնությամբ պահել ա քո դրած գոյություն չունեցող դիագնոզը (եթե, իհարկե, ճիշտ ես ասում):

Ուղղակի ցավում եմ, որ էսքան խոսակցությունից հետո, էսքան գլխիդ լեկցիա կարդալուց հետո դու տենց էլ չհասկացար, որ ոչ ոք միանգամից շիզոֆրենիա չի դիագնոզում: Առաջին, երբեմն նույնիսկ երկրորդ էպիզոդի ժամանակ միշտ էլ դիագնոզում են «Սուր պոլիմորֆ պսիխոզ»: Իսկ դա «միանգամից պսիխոզ» դիագնոզել չի, դա նենց բան ա, որ ցանկացած մարդու կյանքում էլ կարա մի անգամ պատահի, անցնի, գնա:

----------

Նոյեմ (24.07.2014), Վիշապ (23.07.2014), Վոլտերա (30.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ասա էլի ինձ , եթե դա իմ խնդիրը չէ, ես ի՞նչ իրավունքով պետք է դիագնոզ տամ երեխային: Երեխան խնդիր ունի հաղորդակցման հետ, ախորժակի հետ , քնի հետ կապված , մեկ անգամ տեսողական տեսիլք է եղել , բռնենք ու գրենք պսիխոզ հա՞ Բյուր: Աղջիկը դեռ 14 տարեկան է, հնարավոր է անցումային շրջանում դեպրեսիա է տանում:


Բա եթե գիտես, որ քո խնդիրը չի, ի՞նչ իրավունքով ես դիագնոզ գրել:
Դու նորից պնդում ես՝ դեպրեսիա, ես նորից ասում եմ՝ քո նկարագրած սիմպտոմները դեպրեսիային նման չեն: Իսկ «սուր պոլիմորֆ պսիխոզ» դիագնոզը ամբողջ կյանքին կպնող դիագնոզ չի, չկրկնվելու դեպքում անցնում-գնում ա: Ու հա, պսիխոզ պետք ա դիագնոզել, որպեսզի նեյրոլեպտիկների նշանակումն արդարացված լինի: Հոգեբույժը խաղուպար թեստեր չի անում է, դեղ ա նշանակում, իրա նշանակած ամեն տաբլետկայի համար պատասխանատու ա: Ու դեպրեսիայի դեպքում ինքը ոչ մի հիմնավորում չունի նեյրոլեպտիկ նշանակելու... Չնայած ինչ եմ խոսում, Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ էլ անում են, աչքովս եմ տեսել ոնց ա հոգեբույժը թեթև սուբկլինիկական դեպրեսիա տանող ընկերուհուս հալոպերիդոլ նշանակել:

----------

Նոյեմ (24.07.2014), Վիշապ (23.07.2014), Վոլտերա (30.07.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գորտուկ ջան, կներես իհարկե, բայց տվյալ դեպքում ստիպված եմ հոգեբույժի կոմպետենտությունն էլ կասկածի տակ առնել: Բայց ամենևին ոչ այն պատճառով, որ մեր կարծիքները չեն համընկնում, այլ այն պատճառով, որ ինքը հետևել ա քո օրինակին ու դրել ա նույն գոյություն չունեցող դիագնոզը: Դրա համար քեզնից կոդ եմ ուզում: Եթե դիագնոզը կոդ չունի, ուրեմն հոգեբույժը նույնքան ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ ա եղել, որքան դու:


Ես չեմ տեսել, որ Հայաստանում կոդ դնեն։ Նախ կոդը պիտի իմանան, որ դնեն։ Հետո կոդը պատասխանատվություն է նշանակում, հեշտ է պարզելը, որ սխալ դիագնոզ է տված, իսկ նենց մի երկու հատ կցկտուր բառ կգրեն անհասկանալի ձեռագրով, որ մենակ իրենք հասկանան ու պետքն եկած ժամանակ իրենց ուզածի պես մեկնաբանեն։

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Բա եթե գիտես, որ քո խնդիրը չի, ի՞նչ իրավունքով ես դիագնոզ գրել:
> Դու նորից պնդում ես՝ դեպրեսիա, ես նորից ասում եմ՝ քո նկարագրած սիմպտոմները դեպրեսիային նման չեն: Իսկ «սուր պոլիմորֆ պսիխոզ» դիագնոզը ամբողջ կյանքին կպնող դիագնոզ չի, չկրկնվելու դեպքում անցնում-գնում ա: Ու հա, պսիխոզ պետք ա դիագնոզել, որպեսզի նեյրոլեպտիկների նշանակումն արդարացված լինի: Հոգեբույժը խաղուպար թեստեր չի անում է, դեղ ա նշանակում, իրա նշանակած ամեն տաբլետկայի համար պատասխանատու ա: Ու դեպրեսիայի դեպքում ինքը ոչ մի հիմնավորում չունի նեյրոլեպտիկ նշանակելու... Չնայած ինչ եմ խոսում, Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ էլ անում են, աչքովս եմ տեսել ոնց ա հոգեբույժը թեթև սուբկլինիկական դեպրեսիա տանող ընկերուհուս հալոպերիդոլ նշանակել:


Բյուր սպանեցի՛ր , հավատում եմ , դու ճիշտ ես, շատ ճիշտ ես, հազար ութ հարյուր անգամ ճիշտ ես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չեմ տեսել, որ Հայաստանում կոդ դնեն։ Նախ կոդը պիտի իմանան, որ դնեն։ Հետո կոդը պատասխանատվություն է նշանակում, հեշտ է պարզելը, որ սխալ դիագնոզ է տված, իսկ նենց մի երկու հատ կցկտուր բառ կգրեն անհասկանալի ձեռագրով, որ մենակ իրենք հասկանան ու պետքն եկած ժամանակ իրենց ուզածի պես մեկնաբանեն։


Վիշապ ջան, չգիտեմ՝ որ հիվանդանոցում ու որ ոլորտում ոնց, բայց հարյուր տոկոսով վստահ եմ, որ եթե հոգեբուժական հիվանդանոցում հիվանդության պատմագիր ա բացվել, անհնար բան ա կոդ չգրվի. ես էլ եմ աշխատել էդ հիվանդանոցներում, գիտեմ: Լուրջ պատասխանատվության կարան ենթարկեն, եթե կոդ չկա: Իսկ կոդ իմանալ-չիմանալու հարց չկա, որովհետև ՀՄԴ-10-ի հինգերորդ գլխի հայերեն թարգմանությունը սաղ բժիշկների ձեռի տակ կա: Հիվանդին նայելուց հետո բացում, նայում են՝ որ դիագնոզն ա հարմար, գրում են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր սպանեցի՛ր , հավատում եմ , դու ճիշտ ես, շատ ճիշտ ես, հազար ութ հարյուր անգամ ճիշտ ես:


Գորտուկ, եթե քեզ թվում ա՝ ես ստեղ բանավիճում եմ ու իմ ճիշտն եմ առաջ տանում, չարաչար սխալվում ես: Իմ նպատակն էստեղ քեզ բացատրելն ա պսիխոզի, դեպրեսիայի ու շիզոֆրենիայի տարբերությունները, ինչեր են էդ կոդերը ու մի քանի այլ հարց: Եթե քո նպատակը քո ճիշտն առաջ տանելն ա, ապա շուտ ասեիր, էսքան ներվ չքայքայեի քեզ բան բացատրելու վրա:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ, եթե քեզ թվում ա՝ ես ստեղ բանավիճում եմ ու իմ ճիշտն եմ առաջ տանում, չարաչար սխալվում ես: Իմ նպատակն էստեղ քեզ բացատրելն ա պսիխոզի, դեպրեսիայի ու շիզոֆրենիայի տարբերությունները, ինչեր են էդ կոդերը ու մի քանի այլ հարց: Եթե քո նպատակը քո ճիշտն առաջ տանելն ա, ապա շուտ ասեիր, էսքան ներվ չքայքայեի քեզ բան բացատրելու վրա:


 Հազար ասեցի , որ ես ճիշտս չէի առաջ տանում , հետո էլ ես էդտեղ սխալ չունեի , որ ճիշտս առաջ տանեի: Ուղղարկել եմ հոգեբույժի մոտ  իմ կասկածներով, հոգեբույժը պետք է դներ իր դիագնոզը, ուղղակի հասկացա, որ գրածս դիագնոզ չի եղել, ու էդպիսի դիագնոզ չկա: Որ այս այս ախտանիշները բնորոշ են պսիխոզին, ոչ թե դեպրեսիաին ու որ  ներվերդ  քայքայեցի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բյուր ասա էլի ինձ , եթե դա իմ խնդիրը չէ, ես ի՞նչ իրավունքով պետք է դիագնոզ տամ երեխային: Երեխան խնդիր ունի հաղորդակցման հետ, ախորժակի հետ , քնի հետ կապված , մեկ անգամ տեսողական տեսիլք է եղել , բռնենք ու գրենք պսիխոզ հա՞ Բյուր: Աղջիկը դեռ 14 տարեկան է, հնարավոր է անցումային շրջանում դեպրեսիա է տանում:


Ահա, հորմոնալ խանգարումներ ունի… Սենց մակերեսային էլ ՀՀ–ում բուժում են նշանակում։ Իսկ դու պարզել ե՞ս, թե ախտանիշները ինչ դեպքից հետո են առաջացել, ինչպիսի անցյալ է ունեցել, հոգեբա՛ն։ Դու ոչ թե մտածում ես բուժել մարդուն, այլ մտածում ես, որ շիզոֆրենիան խայտառակություն է, իսկ այ դեպրեսիան` մոդայիկ, գրենք դեպրեսիա, ջահել աղջիկ է, մեղք է։ Դա քո խոսքերից այնպես է կաթում, որ ինքդ հոգեբան լինելով չես մտածում դրա մասին։

----------

մարդագայլուկ (23.07.2014), Նոյեմ (24.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ահա, հորմոնալ խանգարումներ ունի… Սենց մակերեսային էլ ՀՀ–ում բուժում են նշանակում։ Իսկ դու պարզել ե՞ս, թե ախտանիշները ինչ դեպքից հետո են առաջացել, ինչպիսի անցյալ է ունեցել, հոգեբա՛ն։ Դու ոչ թե մտածում ես բուժել մարդուն, այլ մտածում ես, որ շիզոֆրենիան խայտառակություն է, իսկ այ դեպրեսիան` մոդայիկ, գրենք դեպրեսիա, ջահել աղջիկ է, մեղք է։ Դա քո խոսքերից այնպես է կաթում, որ ինքդ հոգեբան լինելով չես մտածում դրա մասին։


 Ի՞նչ ես ընդհանրապես գրում , ի՞նչ շիզոֆրենիա , ի՞նչ հորմոնալ խանգարում :
Ես այս հարցը մասնագետի հետ արդեն քննարկեցի, իսկ դու կարծեմ դրա մասնագետը չես, այնպես որ քո տված խորհուրդը ինձ պետք չէ, հատկապես երբ դու խորհուրդ չես տալիս , այնքան ա որ ջուր ես ծեծում , ու կրակի վրա յուղ ես ավելացնում բանավեճը կամ վեճը թեժացնելու համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի՞նչ ես ընդհանրապես գրում , ի՞նչ շիզոֆրենիա , ի՞նչ հորմոնալ խանգարում :
> Ես այս հարցը մասնագետի հետ արդեն քննարկեցի, իսկ դու կարծեմ դրա մասնագետը չես, այնպես որ քո տված խորհուրդը ինձ պետք չէ, հատկապես երբ դու խորհուրդ չես տալիս , այնքան ա որ ջուր ես ծեծում , ու կրակի վրա յուղ ես ավելացնում բանավեճը կամ վեճը թեժացնելու համար:


Մտքովս էլ չի անցնում քեզ խորհուրդ տալ։ Ես չարությունս եմ արտահայտում ի դեմս դիլետանտիզմի, որն այդպես արտահայտված է քո քննարկումներում։ Եթե դու այլ ձև գիտես, թե ոնց կարելի է քո դիլետանտիզմի դեմն առնել, խնդրում եմ ասա, կամ ինքդ մի բան արա։ Հոգեբան ես վերջին հաշվով, մի խորհուրդ էլ դու տուր։

----------

մարդագայլուկ (23.07.2014), Նոյեմ (24.07.2014), Վոլտերա (30.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Մտքովս էլ չի անցնում քեզ խորհուրդ տալ։ Ես չարությունս եմ արտահայտում ի դեմս դիլետանտիզմի, որն այդպես արտահայտված է քո քննարկումներում։ Եթե դու այլ ձև գիտես, թե ոնց կարելի է քո դիլետանտիզմի դեմն առնել, խնդրում եմ ասա, կամ ինքդ մի բան արա։ Հոգեբան ես վերջին հաշվով, մի խորհուրդ էլ դու տուր։


 Իմ խորհուրդը քեզ ,  անիմաստ ջուր մի ծեծի՛ր, եթե ուզում ես վիճել՝ գնա քեզ համար քեզ հետ կռիվ արա՛ , ծեծի՛ր, բայց էստեղ մենք քննարկում ենք , լա՛վ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ խորհուրդը քեզ ,  անիմաստ ջուր մի ծեծի՛ր, եթե ուզում ես վիճել՝ գնա քեզ համար քեզ հետ կռիվ արա՛ , ծեծի՛ր, բայց էստեղ մենք քննարկում ենք , լա՛վ:


Իհարկե, իհարկե, քննարկեք, դոկտոր։

----------

Նոյեմ (24.07.2014)

----------


## Նոյեմ

Ինձ էս թեման դեռ հուզում ա, վերջը ի՞նչ դառավ, եթե գաղտնիք չի:  :Think:

----------

boooooooom (25.06.2018)

----------


## keyboard

> Ինձ էս թեման դեռ հուզում ա, վերջը ի՞նչ դառավ, եթե գաղտնիք չի:



Երեխեն կարծում եմ լավ ա:
Գորտուկին որոկազրկել են, որպես բժիշկ, դռան վրա էլ կպցրել են՝ ոչ կոմպետենտ մասնագետ:
Գորտուկին դիպլոմ տվողին դժոխային կտտանքների են ենթարկում մինչև օրս՝ եղունգներն են քաշում, ողունգների տակ ասեղ են մտցնում, աչքերը ասեղով ծակում են, օրը մի 100 գրամ վրայից միս են կտրում տալիս շներին, ասում են, որ մի քանի օրից արդեն սկսելու են վերջույթները կտրտել բալգարկա կոչվող սարքով, մեկ էլ Միրիքլ Բլեյդ դանակներն են փորձարելու դրա վրա:
Հլա որ էսքանն ա ինֆոն  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեխեն կարծում եմ լավ ա:
> Գորտուկին որոկազրկել են, որպես բժիշկ, դռան վրա էլ կպցրել են՝ ոչ կոմպետենտ մասնագետ:
> Գորտուկին դիպլոմ տվողին դժոխային կտտանքների են ենթարկում մինչև օրս՝ եղունգներն են քաշում, ողունգների տակ ասեղ են մտցնում, աչքերը ասեղով ծակում են, օրը մի 100 գրամ վրայից միս են կտրում տալիս շներին, ասում են, որ մի քանի օրից արդեն սկսելու են վերջույթները կտրտել բալգարկա կոչվող սարքով, մեկ էլ Միրիքլ Բլեյդ դանակներն են փորձարելու դրա վրա:
> Հլա որ էսքանն ա ինֆոն


Հով ջան, սխալ ինֆորմացիա իզուր մի տարածի: Ստեղ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի խառն ա, քան քեզ թվում ա:

----------


## keyboard

> Հով ջան, սխալ ինֆորմացիա իզուր մի տարածի: Ստեղ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի խառն ա, քան քեզ թվում ա:


Ոչինչ Բյուր ջան, Հայաստանում եմկա ով ինչ ուզում ասում ա, մի անգամ էլ ես օգտվեմ այդ հնարավորությունից  :Smile:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Հուսով եմ, որ հեղինակը սա իր մասին չի գրել ու նրա մոտ ամեն բան կարգին է:
> 
> Տեսարանում մի կին է, ով ապրում է խորը դեպրեսիա:
> Բայց ամենաահավորն այն է, որ դա նրա համար հասցրել է դառնալ բնականոն վիճակ (ինչը երևում է երազի սցենայում) ու նա փորձ էլ չի անում դրանից դուրս գալու համար:
> 
> Էնպես չի, որ դա իրեն դուր է գալիս:
> Թե դուր գար՝ միանգամից ինքն իրեն չէր շտկի երեխայի վրա դեպրեսիվ ժայթքումից հետո և նրա համար միևնույն կլիներ իրեն սատարող ամուսնու անկողնում բացակայությունը:
> 
> Իսկ որ ամուսինն իրեն իրոք սատարում է ու միայնակ չի թողել սեփական խնդիրների հետ՝ երևում է այն հոգատարությունից, թե ինչպես է նա սիրառատ նամակ թողել հակադեպրեսանտների հետ մեկտեղ:
> ...


 @Գաղթական ի գրառմանն անկարող էի չպատասխանել, իսկ ես թեման ամենանպատակահարմարն էր։

Գաղթական ջան, զգացվում է, որ շատ թյուր պատկերացում ունես դեպրեսիայի մասին։ Դու ասում ես՝ փորձ չի անում դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից։ Իսկ ո՞նց են էդ վիճակից փորձում դուրս գալ։ Եթե կարծում ես, որ հնարավոր է «կամքի ուժի» և այլնի միջոցով դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից, ապա սխալվում ես։
Դեպրեսիան հոգեկան առողջության խնդիր է, ու ինչպես ֆիզիկական առողջության խնդիրները, պահանջում է բժշկական ու հոգեբանական աջակցություն։ 
Ասում ես՝ նոր նպատակներ, ի՞նչ նպատակների մասին է խոսքը, երբ մարդու ապրելու մոտիվացիան կարող է դառնալ զուտ մեխանիկական բան, լրիվ անիմաստ, ուղղակի պայքար մեռնելու ցանկության դեմ, որովհետև մարդը չի ուզում հարազատներին ցավեցնել։ Նպատակ, հետաքրքրություն, մոտիվացիա ամեն ինչ կարող է ուղղակի հօդս ցնդել, իսկ աշխարհը թվալ կեղծ, աննյութական կամ պլաստմասե։
Բարեբախտաբար, դու չես առնչվել էդ վիճակին, բայց դեպրեսիան վատ տրամադրություն չի ուղղակի, դա նաև ուղեկցվում ա որոշ հորմոնների քանակի փոփոխությամբ ու հաճախ առանց դեղային միջամտության ոչինչ հնարավոր չի։

Իսկ վերջին նախադասությունը, խնդրու՜մ եմ, ոչ մի դեպրեսիա ունեցողի մոտ մի ասա։ Դեպրեսիա ունեցող մարդն հաճախ առանց էդ էլ իրեն բեռ է զգում էն մարդկանց ուսերին, ովքեր հոգ են տանում իր մասին։ Եթե հարազատ մեկը ակնարկի որը ինքը պղտորում է իր ու շրջապատի կյանք, դա շատ-շատ-շատ անդառնալի հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ։

----------

CactuSoul (03.07.2018), ivy (24.06.2018), LisBeth (24.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.06.2018), Rammstein (25.06.2018), Sambitbaba (24.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.06.2018), Գաղթական (24.06.2018), Ծլնգ (24.06.2018), Մուշու (24.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (24.06.2018), Ուլուանա (25.06.2018)

----------


## ivy

> @Գաղթական ի գրառմանն անկարող էի չպատասխանել, իսկ ես թեման ամենանպատակահարմարն էր։
> 
> Գաղթական ջան, զգացվում է, որ շատ թյուր պատկերացում ունես դեպրեսիայի մասին։ Դու ասում ես՝ փորձ չի անում դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից։ Իսկ ո՞նց են էդ վիճակից փորձում դուրս գալ։ Եթե կարծում ես, որ հնարավոր է «կամքի ուժի» և այլնի միջոցով դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից, ապա սխալվում ես։
> Դեպրեսիան հոգեկան առողջության խնդիր է, ու ինչպես ֆիզիկական առողջության խնդիրները, պահանջում է բժշկական ու հոգեբանական աջակցություն։ 
> Ասում ես՝ նոր նպատակներ, ի՞նչ նպատակների մասին է խոսքը, երբ մարդու ապրելու մոտիվացիան կարող է դառնալ զուտ մեխանիկական բան, լրիվ անիմաստ, ուղղակի պայքար մեռնելու ցանկության դեմ, որովհետև մարդը չի ուզում հարազատներին ցավեցնել։ Նպատակ, հետաքրքրություն, մոտիվացիա ամեն ինչ կարող է ուղղակի հօդս ցնդել, իսկ աշխարհը թվալ կեղծ, աննյութական կամ պլաստմասե։
> Բարեբախտաբար, դու չես առնչվել էդ վիճակին, բայց դեպրեսիան վատ տրամադրություն չի ուղղակի, դա նաև ուղեկցվում ա որոշ հորմոնների քանակի փոփոխությամբ ու հաճախ առանց դեղային միջամտության ոչինչ հնարավոր չի։
> 
> Իսկ վերջին նախադասությունը, խնդրու՜մ եմ, ոչ մի դեպրեսիա ունեցողի մոտ մի ասա։ Դեպրեսիա ունեցող մարդն հաճախ առանց էդ էլ իրեն բեռ է զգում էն մարդկանց ուսերին, ովքեր հոգ են տանում իր մասին։ Եթե հարազատ մեկը ակնարկի որը ինքը պղտորում է իր ու շրջապատի կյանք, դա շատ-շատ-շատ անդառնալի հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ։


Ռուբի ջան, հիմնականում համաձայն եմ գրածներիդ հետ, բայց մի երկու առարկություն այնուամենայնիվ ունեմ։
Նախ, դեպրեսիան կարող է ունենալ նաև շատ կոնկրետ պատճառներով՝ սթրես (ասենք՝ աշխատանքային), կորուստ/վիշտ, կենսական կտրուկ փոփոխություններ և այլն։ Ու թեև դեղերը կարող են օգնել՝ կայունացնելու մարդու վիճակը, այնուամենայնիվ շատ բանի կարելի է հասնել՝ մարդու առօրյա կյանքի մեջ փոփոխություններ մտցնելով։ Եթե մարդ ինքն անկարող է դա անել, ապա կողքից կարող են օգնել, սկսած՝ օրվա ռեժիմը փոխելուց, վերջացրած կենսական կարևոր հարցերի մեջ՝ աշխատանք, ծնողություն և այլն, վիճակը լավացնող փոփոխություններ մտցնելուց։ Նույնիսկ սնունդը ու քունը կարող են ազդել վիճակի լավացման/վատացման վրա։ 
Իսկ մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնելու հարցով լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ․ էս էն վիճակը չի, որ շրջապատի կյանքը պղտորելու մասին տեքստեր հնչեն մարդու հասցեին։ Իրեն օգնել է պետք, ու մենակ դեղերը չեն, որ էս հարցում կարող են օգնել։

----------

Alphaone (24.06.2018), CactuSoul (03.07.2018), Jarre (30.06.2018), Ruby Rue (24.06.2018), Գաղթական (24.06.2018), Ուլուանա (25.06.2018)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ռուբի ջան, հիմնականում համաձայն եմ գրածներիդ հետ, բայց մի երկու առարկություն այնուամենայնիվ ունեմ։
> Նախ, դեպրեսիան կարող է ունենալ նաև շատ կոնկրետ պատճառներով՝ սթրես (ասենք՝ աշխատանքային), կորուստ/վիշտ, կենսական կտրուկ փոփոխություններ և այլն։ Ու թեև դեղերը կարող են օգնել՝ կայունացնելու մարդու վիճակը, այնուամենայնիվ շատ բանի կարելի է հասնել՝ մարդու առօրյա կյանքի մեջ փոփոխություններ մտցնելով։ Եթե մարդ ինքն անկարող է դա անել, ապա կողքից կարող են օգնել, սկսած՝ օրվա ռեժիմը փոխելուց, վերջացրած կենսական կարևոր հարցերի մեջ՝ աշխատանք, ծնողություն և այլն, վիճակը լավացնող փոփոխություններ մտցնելուց։ Նույնիսկ սնունդը ու քունը կարող են ազդել վիճակի լավացման/վատացման վրա։ 
> Իսկ մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնելու հարցով լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ․ էս էն վիճակը չի, որ շրջապատի կյանքը պղտորելու մասին տեքստեր հնչեն մարդու հասցեին։ Իրեն օգնել է պետք, ու մենակ դեղերը չեն, որ էս հարցում կարող են օգնել։


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, երևի մի քիչ հապճեպ եմ ձևակերպել։ Ուղղակի հաճախ շատերը դեղերը լրիվ անիմաստ ու անօգուտ են համարում, բայց դրանց դերն էլ պետք չի անտեսել։
Ուղղակի հաճախ էդ փոփոխությունները պետք է արվեն հարազատ մարդկանց, հոգեթերապևտի աջակցությամբ, որովհետև մարդն ուղղակիորեն կարող է ընդունակ չլինել։ Երբ մարդն առանց ապրելու ցանկության բարձերի մեջ թաղված պառկած ա, շատ դեպքերում դժվար իրեն կարողանա ստիպել մտածել առողջ սննդի կամ անհրաժեշտ վիտամինների մասին։  Դե պարզ է, որ հարազատ մարդկանց աջակցությունը՝ թե՛ հոգեպես, թե՛ ինչ-որ ձևով ապրելակերպի փոփոխությունների տանող, կենսական ա, իսկ մեղադրանքները՝ ճիշտ հակառակը։ Ես հենց էդ մեղադրականը շատ ծանր տարա  :Smile:  :

----------

CactuSoul (03.07.2018), ivy (24.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.06.2018), Գաղթական (24.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (24.06.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ վերջին նախադասությունը, խնդրու՜մ եմ, ոչ մի դեպրեսիա ունեցողի մոտ մի ասա։ Դեպրեսիա ունեցող մարդն հաճախ առանց էդ էլ իրեն բեռ է զգում էն մարդկանց ուսերին, ովքեր հոգ են տանում իր մասին։ Եթե հարազատ մեկը ակնարկի որը ինքը պղտորում է իր ու շրջապատի կյանք, դա շատ-շատ-շատ անդառնալի հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ։


Թեման ամբողջությամբ չեմ ընթերցել:

Ռուբի ջան, համաձայն եմ հետդ:
Որպես առողջական խնդիր չէի դիտարկել դեպրեսիան՝ գրառմանս մեջ, այլ միայն հոգեբանակա:

Այվին արդեն շատ լավ անդրադարձավ դրան:

Երբ ասում էի, թե չգիտեմ դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնելու պատճառը, ի նկատի ունեյի, թե պարզ չի արդյոք էստեղ հոգեբանի միջամտություն է անհրաժեշտ, թե՞ կամքի ուժ ու հարազատների օգնություն:

Իսկ վերջին նախադասությունը որպես մեղադրանք չէի գրել, թեև ճիշտ ես՝ երևի հենց էդպես էր հնչում:
Փորձել էի շեշտադրել «թվացյալ թուլությամբ» արտահայտությունը որպես լրացուցիչ մոտիվացիա, որ համ էլ հանուն հարազատների է պետք մեջը ուժ գտնել էդ վիճակից դուրս գալու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ խոսքը դեպրեսիա կլինիկական ախտորոշման մասին ա, այլ ոչ թե սթրեսի, վշտի կամ որևէ այլ բանի պատճառով առաջացած տխրության/մոտիվացիայի կորստի մասին, ապա որևէ ապրելակերպ փոխելով որևէ բանի հասնել հնարավոր չի (համենայնդեպս, բուժման սկզբնական փուլում), որովհետև անձի՝ անկողնուց դուրս գալը, հագնվել ու հարդարվելն արդեն լուրջ խնդիր ա, ուր մնաց գունավոր երազանքների, առողջ սնվելու ու քունը կարգավորելու հարց լինի: Տո քնի խանգարումը հենց դեպրերսիայի սիմպտոմներից ա (կարա հիպո- կամ հիպերսոմնիա լինի): Դեպրեսիա ունեցողին քունը կարգավորել կամ կյանքը փոխել խորհուրդ տալը մոտավորապես նույնն ա, ինչ ստամոքսի քաղցկեղ ունեցողին մարսողությունը կարգավորել խորհուրդ տալը: Պատճառ-հետևանքները խառնելը շատ վտանգավոր ա, ու կարա վատ հետևանքների բերի:

----------

Alphaone (25.06.2018), CactuSoul (03.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ. Գ. Ու ավելացնեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով էսօրվա աշխարհում դեպրերսիայի հիպերդիագնոստիկա ա գնում, այսինքն՝ դեպրեսիայով ախտորոշվում են մարդիկ, որոնք էնքան էլ չեն համապատասխանում DSM-V-ի կամ ICD-10 (11)-ի չափանիշներին՝ մեջը մտցնելով նաև սթրեսի ու այլ պատճառներով առաջացած դեմոտիվացիան ու տխրությունը: Իրական կլինիկական դեպրեսիայի դեպքում սթրեսն ու այլ գործոններ կարան մենակ թրիգերներ լինեն, բայց ոչ երբեք պատճառ, ու հաճախ նույնիսկ էդ գործոնները վերացնելիս դեպրեսիայի սիմպտոմները չեն վերանում:

----------

Alphaone (25.06.2018)

----------


## Alphaone

Ո՞նց ա ծնողների դեպրեսիան ազդում երեխաների վրա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞նց ա ծնողների դեպրեսիան ազդում երեխաների վրա:


Շատ տարբեր ձևերով

----------

Ծլնգ (25.06.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հ. Գ. Ու ավելացնեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով էսօրվա աշխարհում դեպրերսիայի հիպերդիագնոստիկա ա գնում, այսինքն՝ դեպրեսիայով ախտորոշվում են մարդիկ, որոնք էնքան էլ չեն համապատասխանում DSM-V-ի կամ ICD-10 (11)-ի չափանիշներին՝ մեջը մտցնելով նաև սթրեսի ու այլ պատճառներով առաջացած դեմոտիվացիան ու տխրությունը: Իրական կլինիկական դեպրեսիայի դեպքում սթրեսն ու այլ գործոններ կարան մենակ թրիգերներ լինեն, բայց ոչ երբեք պատճառ, ու հաճախ նույնիսկ էդ գործոնները վերացնելիս դեպրեսիայի սիմպտոմները չեն վերանում:


 Բյուր չգիտեմ ստեղ ա ճիշտ տեղը թե չէ, բայց էս հոգեկան հիվադությունները դիագնոզելու մասին վերջերս մի հատ հոդված աչքովս ընկավ, մի թեթև կարդացի, բայց ժամանակ չունեի խորանամ։ Հիմա չեմ էլ հիշում արդեն, թե ով էր հետազոտության հեղինակը։ Ուրեմն իմաստը կայանում էր նրանում, որ մի ամերիկացի գիտնական սկսել էր կասկածել դիագնոստիկայի վրա, 9 պատահական առողջ մարդկանց ուղարկել էր հոգեբուժարան, տեսողական ու լսողական հալյուցինացիաների մասին բողոքով, սաղին դիագնոզել էին շիզոֆռենիա։ Մի քանի օրից էս մարդիկ ասել են, որ արդեն լավ են զգում ու չունեն սիմպտոմներ, բայց իրանց հարկադրաբար պահել ու բուժել էին գոյություն չունեցող հիվանդությունից։

 Հետո տվյալների հրապարակումից որոշ ժամանակա անց սաղ ամերիկայի տարածաշրջաններից հիվանդանոցներ էս գիտնականաին գրում են, թե բա մենք պատրաստ ենք ուղարկի քո ֆեյք հիվանդներին։ Էս մարդն ասում ա՝ լավ։ Բայց ոչ մեկի չի ուղարկում, ու էս հիվանդանոցները իրենց ռեգյուլար հաճախորդներից մի 20 տոկոսի չափով/եթե ճիշտ եմ թիվը հիշում/, մաղում են որպես առողջ մարդկանց։ Սա ապացուցո՞ւմ ա գործող դիագնոստիկ մեթոդների անգործունակությունը։

 Սրա մասին ինչ որ բան քեզ հայիտնի՞ ա։ Եթե օրգինալ հետազոտոթյունը կարաս գտնես, խնդրում եմ լինքը ինձ տաս։ Շատ հետաքրքիր ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞նց ա ծնողների դեպրեսիան ազդում երեխաների վրա:





> Բյուր չգիտեմ ստեղ ա ճիշտ տեղը թե չէ, բայց էս հոգեկան հիվադությունները դիագնոզելու մասին վերջերս մի հատ հոդված աչքովս ընկավ, մի թեթև կարդացի, բայց ժամանակ չունեի խորանամ։ Հիմա չեմ էլ հիշում արդեն, թե ով էր հետազոտության հեղինակը։ Ուրեմն իմաստը կայանում էր նրանում, որ մի ամերիկացի գիտնական սկսել էր կասկածել դիագնոստիկայի վրա, 9 պատահական առողջ մարդկանց ուղարկել էր հոգեբուժարան, տեսողական ու լսողական հալյուցինացիաների մասին բողոքով, սաղին դիագնոզել էին շիզոֆռենիա։ Մի քանի օրից էս մարդիկ ասել են, որ արդեն լավ են զգում ու չունեն սիմպտոմներ, բայց իրանց հարկադրաբար պահել ու բուժել էին գոյություն չունեցող հիվանդությունից։
> 
>  Հետո տվյալների հրապարակումից որոշ ժամանակա անց սաղ ամերիկայի տարածաշրջաններից հիվանդանոցներ էս գիտնականաին գրում են, թե բա մենք պատրաստ ենք ուղարկի քո ֆեյք հիվանդներին։ Էս մարդն ասում ա՝ լավ։ Բայց ոչ մեկի չի ուղարկում, ու էս հիվանդանոցները իրենց ռեգյուլար հաճախորդներից մի 20 տոկոսի չափով/եթե ճիշտ եմ թիվը հիշում/, մաղում են որպես առողջ մարդկանց։ Սա ապացուցո՞ւմ ա գործող դիագնոստիկ մեթոդների անգործունակությունը։
> 
>  Սրա մասին ինչ որ բան քեզ հայիտնի՞ ա։ Եթե օրգինալ հետազոտոթյունը կարաս գտնես, խնդրում եմ լինքը ինձ տաս։ Շատ հետաքրքիր ա։


Գիտեմ էդ հետազոտությունը  :Smile:  Հիմիկվա գործիքները մի քիչ ավելի զգայուն են (գոնե մենակ հիվանդով չես սահմանափակվում, հարազատների հետ էլ ես խոսում ու մի քանի օր հետևում վարքին) ու ստանդարտիզացված, հետևաբար խաբելը դժվար ա, բայց էլի միանշանակ չի։ Ու ընդհանրապես հիմիկվա դիագնոստիկ կրիտերիաները նենց են, որ անհնար բան ա, որ հոգեբույժի մոտ հայտնված մեկն առանց դիագնոզի էնտեղից դուրս գա։ Դա ահագին տխուր ա, որտև միջին վիճակագրականի մեջ չտեղավորվող ցանկացած անձի կարելի ա դիագնոզ կպցնել։ 

Նույն դեպրեսիայի կոնտեքստում կարամ բերեմ աշխատունակ դեպրեսիայի օրինակը, որն ուղղակի մարազմատիկ բան ա (բարեբախտաբար, ոնց որ դեռ ոչ մի դիագնոստիկ գիրք չի մտել), որն ախտորոշում են աշխատունակ մարդու մոտ, որը մեկ֊մեկ առավոտյան դժվարությամբ ա անկողնուց դուրս գալիս, մեկ֊մեկ քնի խանգարումներ ա ունենում, մեկ֊մեկ գործի ժամանակ դժվար ա կենտրոնանում։ Ասենք սաղիս հետ էլ պատահում ա։ Ոչ մեկս ռոբոտ չենք, որ օրը քսանչորս ժամ բանանք։

----------

LisBeth (27.06.2018), Ծլնգ (26.06.2018), Վիշապ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Շիրակյան Ինգա

Բարև ձեզ դեպրեսիան անհնար է բուժել դեղերով և ըստ իս բոլոր հոգեբանական հիվանդությունների դեմ դեղերը անզոր են այդպիսի հիվանդություններր դեմ մարդկայիկ ջերմություն է պետք մարդկային շփում։Դեպրեսիայի ժամանակ տրամադրության անսպասելի փոփոխություն է լինում այն ինչ ամենաշատն ես սիրում սկսում է զզվանք առաջացնել անքննություն ախորժակ չեք ունենում և այլն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև ձեզ դեպրեսիան անհնար է բուժել դեղերով և ըստ իս բոլոր հոգեբանական հիվանդությունների դեմ դեղերը անզոր են այդպիսի հիվանդություններր դեմ մարդկայիկ ջերմություն է պետք մարդկային շփում։Դեպրեսիայի ժամանակ տրամադրության անսպասելի փոփոխություն է լինում այն ինչ ամենաշատն ես սիրում սկսում է զզվանք առաջացնել անքննություն ախորժակ չեք ունենում և այլն


Ե՛վ ճիշտ եք, և՛ սխալ: Մարդկային ջերմությունն անհամեմատ թեթևացնում ա դեպրեսիան, բայց առանց դեղերի գրեթե անհնար ա:

----------

CactuSoul (03.07.2018)

----------

